# The Harness Thread.



## SLB

I think we should have one of these, just so people can look through it and decide which is best for them.. I know I've done a couple of harness threads before now 

Ok So the harnesses I have are:










*Ancol Padded Harness*.

*Price*: Varies depending on size.

*Features*:

Soft padding
Adjustable straps
Buckle + attachment points on top
Reflective stitching
Step in

*My review*:

Although a similar design to the Hem&Boo harness, I should've bought one of theses as a bigger one for Pen as she grew out of this one. However I had to have the dogs in matching stuff and Lou already had a blue H&B camo harness. I really liked this harness, it had a decent amount of padding on it, the buckles in the picture look like they would dig in but this is because the harness had slid down a bit. The reflective stitching meant that she was seen when the nights drew in and we were late from walks. however getting them on my dogs - who hated stepping into them was an issue. And as they have gotten bigger they have found new ways to avoid stepping into harnesses - no matter how many treats or training I did. But all in all I liked this harness.










*Hem & Boo* Camo Harnesses

*Price*: Varies depending on size

*Features*:

Step in harness
Plastic buckle on top
Adjustable straps

*My review*:

This harness was Ok for the short time I used it. But not much good for anything else. It had no padding, the adjustable bits sometimes got in the way of the dogs armpits and sometimes looked as if the top adjustment ones dug into the dogs body. They also slide about a bit if the dog pulled to one side. The attachment points are where the fastener is and I always worried that if my dog pulled hard enough that the buckle would come undone - it never did but the worry was always there. The comfort in that worry was that the rings were above it so if it did it wouldn't mean immediate problems.

I have just found out that this style (camo) has been discontinued.










*Neo Harness* from *Indi - dog*.

*Price*: £20.00 each.

*Features*:
Slides over the head and fastens under the belly with an adjustable strap. Floating O ring. 
Neoprene padding.
Choice of colours and fabric trims.

*My review*:

I love these harnesses. They were exactly what I wanted. Most harnesses came with no padding, little padding or fleece lined. Having active dogs I needed something that wouldn't restrict their movement. Little to no padding tended to rub on my dogs in the sensitive areas so the other choice was always fleece, which in the summer I worried that it might get too warm for them to wear.

I bought these harnesses for use on my walking belt, we use the walking belt for when we walk through livestock fields or areas where dogs may not be allowed off lead - this is where the floating O ring comes in as my dogs are allowed to roam at the end of their 6ft leashes but they may swap sides at times - the floating O ring allows for them to do this without the harness slipping round the side like other traditional harnesses did. My dogs do not like stepping into harnesses so having something that would go over their head and fasten underneath was a bonus. Also having the choice of colours was great. My dogs each have their own colour, since they both look alike and most things are just a matter of cm's within each other - having different colours enables me to tell who's harness is who's without faffing about trying the wrong ones on all the time. Plus they are bright and easily seen when they are running through the woods.









Please ignore Louie's twist in it - I put it on wrong 

*X- Back Racing Harnesses* from *Indi - Dog*.

Obviously not used for everyday purposes - but just wanted to post it up 

*Price*: £15.00

*Features*:

Traditional x- back racing design
Fleece padding
Sewn in tags (mine do anyway)

*My review*:

Brilliant for running the dogs in when the attachment point is lower than the dogs back. Fleece padding keeps it soft and as they are only ran in cool/cold weather there is little danger of them over heating. 
So would anyone like to share theirs with their reviews of them?


----------



## Goldstar

Great idea, I have been posting a lot about harnesses these past few days 

At the moment I just have the Lupine step in. It is a really good harness I just don't like the colour much  It is the perfect shape for her body though and seems comfortable, doesn't rub her armpits. It also feels strong.

Price - I paid almost £18 for this one



I love the look of the Neo harness SLB.


----------



## SLB

I like the colour but on a white dog it does stand out a lot! 

Hopefully people will add on their harnesses and their reviews of them and you'll be able to make an informed choice - I always buy based on reviews mainly. And it will help newbies too  And me when I decide I want to buy them more harnesses  :lol:


----------



## sharloid

*Tracking harness* from *SASS*

*Price:* £16.50

*Features: *They're very strong, made to measure, have a brass buckle rather than a plastic clip, come in lots of colours and are only £16.50 each (plus p+p).

We've had them in the washing machine lots and the colour hasn't faded unlike some of the cushion webbing things we have and after 8 months heavy use with Broder it's showing no signs of wear.

As they're made to measure you can have padding put on wherever your dog might need it. The only downside I can think of is that the padding can leave a dye mark if it's left on whilst wet.


----------



## Wyrekin

One of the first harness I used was an -

*Ancol step in harness*










As others have said they are nicely padded. I have found they don't fit a lot of dogs particularly well. Bob's sit's ok on him in the pic but they had a tendency to slide round when walking and both Scooby and Bob could slip them in the blink of an eye.

*Ruffwear Webmaster Harness*










A fantastic (if expensive harness) for disabled or escape artist alike. All my dogs, excluding Layla, have some form of Ruffwear harness (Malc has their canicross design).

Originally purchased for Scooby to give me more control over him by using the handle and also to stop him escaping when he reacted to things. It really spreads the pressure and I can actually pick Scooby clean up off the floor using the handle with no harm done to him, this comes in particularly handy when the dog is muddy and you need to lift them over a style. I do not recommend you try that with larger dogs though  It also came in really handy the other week when he fell in the lake.

I ended up getting a second one for my three legged lab. It's was great for helping him get up and move around or just to take some weight off of him. When my other lab got older and his coordination went I also used one on him to guide him up the ramp in to the car or just to help him out of the river.

I have yet to need to replace mine even after several years of regular use.

There is some question over whether the amount of body surface it covers retains the heat, I have never had a problem but I do not tend to use them in summer.

If you get one be prepared for other people thinking that they are some sort of service dog... I once got told I could bring him in to the shop as they allowed guide dogs. I did point out I wasn't blind and he wasn't a service dog but they let me in anyway :lol:

*Ezydog Quick fit harness*










Very similar to the Indi-dog Neo harness in SLB's post above. A fab harness for dogs that walk out in front and also for ones like my Bob who was nervous of being over handled. Just slip it over their head and clip up the side. The floating o-ring prevents twisting and it has a seperate loop on the side for tags. The front is adjustable as well as the chest strap.

On this one only the front is padded and the buckle is quite large on the smaller ones and for Scooby it sits right in his armpit.

It is easy for dogs to slip but if your dog walks nicely out in front they are a great quickly fitted () harness.

*Cosy dog*










Bandit wears a cosy dog harness which is basically a cheap version of the xtra dog harness. It fits him brilliantly but after a year of use is already wearing out, next time I will get a better quality version. It has two clips on the back so there is no need to pick up paws, just push the chest strap between the legs and clip up the sides. It is fleece padded so very comfortable but there is no adjustment on the front, only on the girth. This does mean that if you have a dog with a big head (or ears) and small shoulders it can be hard to find one that fits right.

Which leads me to the...

*Perfect fit harness*










A fully adjustable harness with interchangeable pieces that you can keep sending back until you find the right size. I found the easiest thing to do though was approach their stall at a show and get it fitted then and there. The pieces all come apart so if a buckle breaks instead of replacing the whole harness you can just replace that bit. This one is fleece padded. The four clips on the back piece mean you don't have to put anything over the dogs head or lift up their paws. Just clip round the neck, put the chest strap between the legs and clip up the sides.

Comes in a variety of colours and so far seems unslippable!

I'll add a review for Scooby's new Indi-dog harness once I have actually used it.


----------



## SLB

Reviewing Champ so far.. is Wyrekin...  I'm weird - I like things to match


----------



## JessIncaFCR

Great thread idea! :thumbsup:

I have the *Hurtta Pro Padded Harness* which I have done a review of here:

Hurtta Pro Padded Harness

(Might as well post the link rather than write it out again )

We then have a *SnugglePets fleece harness* modelled by Inca 










The fleece is quite wide, but seems to be comfortable. The girth strap has fleece on it also to prevent rubbing. There is also a D ring on the front of the harness for additional control as well as the D ring on the back. They're available in a range of colours and a few sizes. They are reasonably adjustable.

I have the Hurtta harnesses as well because I feel that they get too hot running around when it's warm as the fleece is quite thick.

They are easy to wash and clean. They dry quickly - ideal for dogs that swim and they dry quickly after washing 

Jessie has a *Dog Games perfect fit harness* which I really like. I accidentally ordered mine without a front D ring, you can have a choice of either.










Soft fleece like the SnugglePets harness. Jessie has the 40mm range which is the largest thickness they do. It has huge clips and a Huge, strong D ring so the 40mm range are very suitable for large, strong dogs. The Perfect fit harnesses come in 3 pieces and you can mix and match to fit your dog which also makes them great for puppies during growing periods as you don't have to buy a new harness, instead just buying new parts.

The service from Dog Games is second to none. Plus, if it doesn't fit when it arrives, you can just send it back and get a different size.


----------



## Leanne77

Flynn has an Indi-Dog x back harness (£13.50) which I use on him when we are running or he is pulling the scooter. It's a good fit on him, does the job well and i'm very pleased with it:


He also has a Hooner Hybrid Harness (£26.50) which I use when walking him but it can also be used for various 'urban sledging' past times! I've only just bought this but so far i'm pleased with it. You can have it in varying colours and combination of colours but I chose a practical black:



Jed has an old Hurtta harness which I bought off a friend so no idea how much it cost originally but it seems to be a discontinued product. I have used this harness for various things - for Jed I walk him in it and for Flynn I use it when we are doing tracking/search work:



Jessie has an Indi-Dog Canicross Harness (£13.50) and this is the only harness I dont like. I dont know whether it's the design or the measurements I took were wrong but no matter how much I adjust it, it will not sit right on her and twists round:


----------



## Wyrekin

SLB said:


> Reviewing Champ so far.. is Wyrekin...  I'm weird - I like things to match


Haha I have tried so many over the years to get them comfortable. I think having had mutts who are funny shapes it's been hard to find a design I can settle on. I've now come to the decision I can cope with them in different types of harnesses as long as they have their colour schemes!


----------



## Leanne77

Wyrekin said:


> Haha I have tried so many over the years to get them comfortable. I think having had mutts who are funny shapes it's been hard to find a design I can settle on. I've now come to the decision I can cope with them in different types of harnesses as long as they have their colour schemes!


Thats why I settled on black for the newest harness, cant be arsed with colour schemes and having things matching! Black goes with anything!


----------



## Wyrekin

Leanne77 said:


> Thats why I settled on black for the newest harness, cant be arsed with colour schemes and having things matching! Black goes with anything!


Ah cunning  I like the colour schemes because it makes it obvious which are boys and which are girls. Scooby was forever being told what a lovely girl he was until I started dressing him in red or blue :lol:


----------



## Guest

Perfect fit here! But we use the 20mm as for some reason the 40mm absolutely swamps my lurcher.

Love it.


----------



## VickynHolly

Holly has a perfect fit harness. Having a dog who has a small neck this harness is good because you can have 3 pieces at whatever size you want, Holly has medium for two bits and small for her neck. Slipped out of a few harnesses before, but never even come close to doing so in this one. She did not have a D ring but I ordered one Thursday afternoon and got it on Friday, great service!. Can't fault the harness or the service.

Hers is black, not so easy to see on her, but at least it looks clean when she does stuff like this


----------



## lozzibear

*Pets At Home Nylon Harness*



*Price* 
Was so long ago I can't remember but I think it was around £10, maybe slightly less - wasn't much anyway.

*Review*
I hated this harness. It was a faff to put on, and it never looked comfortable on Jake. I was constantly fiddling with the size to make it sit better but nothing worked. Also, the bit around his chest and the bit around his belly were different sizes but there was no way to tell which was which unless I put it on, and that was a pain. It also twisted round if he walked to the side. I wouldn't recommend it.

*Halti No Pull Harness*



*Price*
I think around £9/10.

*Review* 
I started off liking this harness because there is a clip that the front. This was great when Jake was going through the 'lunging at every person that passes' stage because I could keep control of his front end so he wasn't able to suddenly lunge out. However, this was another one that was a pain to get the size right, and there was a dangling 'extra' bit on the belly strap which trailed on the floor and I had to keep trying in a knot to keep it out of the way. It also rubbed the fur off his shoulders. It wasn't a bad harness to control the dog from lunging, but other than that I wouldn't use it.

*Dogs Games Perfect Fit Harness*

*Price*
£30



*Review*
I love this harness. It looks gorgeous (IMO ) and it is easy to get the sizes right so it fits well, which can be difficult with harnesses and all the different shapes and sizes that dogs can come in. It looks comfortable, and I have never had an issue with it rubbing. Some people question whether it will be too hot with the fleece, but I have never had an issue with that. It is such a small area that is fleece, I don't think it covers enough of the dog to cause any issue and from my own experience, it doesn't cause an issue. There has also been comments that the fleece will 'ice up' in the cold. Again, something else I have not experienced and it is no different in that respect to any other harness. The fleece means it dries quickly and is very easy to wash and keep clean. I would definitely recommend this harness, I love it!  It is also one that the dogs don't need to step into!

*Julius K9*





*Price*
Jake - £24-ish
Arrow - £22-ish

*Review* 
This is another harness that can cause some controversy. Well, being someone who has ACTUALLY used the harness, it gets a massive thumbs up from me! I love it! It fits well, doesn't move and slide about, and is easy to get on the dog - just pops over their head and clips around the belly, simples! Again, there are suggested issues with over heating because of the size of 'saddle'. I have never experienced such issues with either of my dogs wearing the harness. I have also never experience this 'restricting of the shoulders' which some people talk about. I have two active dogs, and this harness has never restricted their movement. I don't see why this harness would restrict the movement compared to other harnesses, especially because of where it sits on the dog. This is another harness that gets the thumbs up from me!


----------



## Nicki85

Rusty has the... 
Haquihana harness.
He wears it on most offlead walks as he has a tracker collar for his main collar which I can not attach a lead to. I don't want to put two collars on him so this harness does the trick! it fits him perfectly and he can wear it all day, in and out of water with no trouble. He has a very fine coat as well and no rubbing  It has a front O ring and a back one (which I use). Fully adjustable for the perfect fit... and has a very "solid" feel to it. No padding so no overheating or excess material. Two clips so no pulling a leg through etc.



















Rusty also has the Non-stop line harness shoulder-pull
I love this harness too... we use it on on-lead walks and canni x . It is fab! Padding on the front, neoprene style I think... Have to pull one front leg through and only the belly strap is adjustable. I wouldn't let him offlead for long in it as it is designed for him to pull in and rides up if not. It's OK for short 15mins here and there tho. 

















Shae has the Mekuti. Style same as the Haquihana but half the price. I much prefer the Haquihana as this harness doesn't feel as strong and I hate the rings on the side. But it's fitted her from a pup to an adult so can't complain. I think the adjustments slip a bit as well so need re-adjusting now and again.










Also have the Ruffwear Webmaster, really like that too. Used to use it on my elderly pooch and it was great for helping her around. No great pics sorry


----------



## Sarah1983

Spencer has the Julius K9 harness, around 35 euros I think it cost. The ONLY issue I have with this harness is how much of his shoulders it covers. I'm not comfortable using it on him in hot weather. But other than that I love it. It doesn't rub him. It doesn't slide around. It doesn't loosen. It's plenty strong enough to hold him. And that handle is handy to grab hold of in a hurry at times. Really, really easy to put on and easy to adjust if necessary. Reflective strip and glow in the dark bits on it too which is nice.

Spen wears it on most walks and it's used with a long line during on leash season. We've had it 18 months now and so far no sign of it needing replacing. It's been through the washer and dryer a few times too as well as stuck on a radiator more times than I can count lol.


----------



## hushtalk

Perry does use the webmaster too, very weather resistant.
Even though he is not a disabled dog it is very good to save your dog out of a deep pond with no proper exit. also great for mounting a cam 

We have used it in the summer but because perry swims a lot it stays wet and i think that way it does keep cool.
the webmaster is for the very active dog.

It is well padded, very strong and I believe it has a warrenty.


----------



## tinaK

Clover and Daisy have the perfect fit harness. Fits nicely and doesn't rub 

And even though it's fleece it dries very quickly.


----------



## missRV

Rosie's first harness was from [email protected] it was the puppy non pull harness similar to this one:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stop-Pull...tchen_Steamers_Cookers_PP&hash=item3380ed553e

Pros: The girl in the shop measured Rosie and told us how to fit it. 
Cons: As soon as we got her out of the shop, she threw herself on the floor refusing to move when wearing this harness and let out the occasional cry so it was only used for the walk from the store to the car, we attempted to re fit it for a short walk but she refused to budge so it went in the bin.

Current harness:

She's had 3 of these whilst growing up:







Cost: depends on size
Available here: Soft Mesh Harness Dog Puppy S - XL PERSONALISED | eBay

Pros: Easy to put on, comfortable, easily adjustable across belly. Nice light breathable fabric and perfect colour matches with her pink and purple red dingo leads for puppy school!

Cons: Not encountered any as of yet, dubious as to the low cost of these how effective they'd be for car use.

Her new harness which should come tomorrow (for back garden agility practise)

HANDMADE PINK POPPY HARNESS/ RHINESTONE FLOWER/ LEAD.. CHIHUAHUA TOY DOG PUPPY. | eBay

But in Rosie's colours of purple and white

Review to come soon, watch this space... but this is the supplier where I buy her collars from and she's fantastic!


----------



## Milliepoochie

Lupine Roman Harness

RRP £34 in 'Large' sizes from Collarways UK

Excellent 'even if chewed' guaranteed - strong harness. The best fit I have found yet for Millie and her square shape. Its not to cumbersome and sits clear of her arm pits 





In fact I love this harness so much we recently got it in this woven webbing to ready for winter 



Bergan Car Harness.

A strength tested car harness which attaches securely by webbing and karabiners to the Isofix system in the car.

The best harness I ever bought - Cost £35 new and is used weekly for car journeys.

Extremely comfortable and piece of mind to me that it is designed for the car.





Rogz Step in Harness.

A simple step in harness design - Not sure of price as won this set.

Soft pliable webbing - fits nicely. Its what it says it is - Step in harness 



Julius K9 Power Harness

£19 from Zooplus

I like the fit of this harness - although I only really use it in winter. I find it the best harness for o top of fleeces or jackets as it doesn't twist or move at all.

It is strong and when Millie sliced her front paw it allowed me to safely lower her into / out of the car whilst using the handle to help lower her in a safe controlled manor. A design of harness some dot like maybe but we are definitely a fan 



EZY Dog chest plate harness.

Cost me £5 off ebay hence blue colour 

Was Millies first harness - It never bothered her but I was never happy with how close it fitted under her arm pits.

A good strong basic harness though - im sureit fits smaller chested dogs better.



She still walked Snowden in it no problems though 



With harnesses its about being prepared to try various ones to find the best fit for your dog - ever dog is different and it could take a few.


----------



## SLB

MP I think you win the Harness thread. Wyrekin is now in second.. Are you sure you're not a harness addict as well as a collar one  :lol:


----------



## Milliepoochie

SLB said:


> MP I think you win the Harness thread. Wyrekin is now in second.. Are you sure you're not a harness addict as well as a collar one  :lol:


I actually left a couple out which I never go on with / sold / gave away 

I NEED to sort through the 'dog stuff'


----------



## SLB

Milliepoochie said:


> I actually left a couple out which I never go on with / sold / gave away
> 
> I NEED to sort through the 'dog stuff'


I left one off but only cos I can't remember it's name and I don't have any idea where it's gone now.


----------



## Frenchie79

Does anyone have a French bulldog on a harness- I use a pets at home one at the moment but there does not seem to be a lot of support around it?


----------



## SLB

Frenchie79 said:


> Does anyone have a French bulldog on a harness- I use a pets at home one at the moment but there does not seem to be a lot of support around it?


Ask LahLah's Dogs - she has a Frenchie I believe and I think they have the Julius K9 harnesses.


----------



## Tacey

April was really hard to find a harness for because she's really narrow and everything I tried on her seemed to rub into her armpits. Now she has an xtradog harness which is perfect:





And she also has a nordkyn custom made harness for running. It's lined with neoprene and very well made


----------



## Canine K9

We just have the Julius K9 its pretty good but I would like a different style.

Sooo on the way I have a Hurrta and Lupine Roman!

On my "wish list" I have
Feel free soft dog harness
Red dingo harness
Indi dog houndi harness
Hunter Norweigan Harness
Sailor dog harness (zooplus)
Trixie car harness
Personalised mesh harness

And thats just for now :crazy:


----------



## Goldstar

I've just ordered the Haqihana in black so will post a review and photos on that when it arrives


----------



## sezeelson

Ok, I'll update this with my own pics when I can  both pictures are borrowed from the makers of the harnesses!
Thankfully I don't have the money to buy them loads of different ones I know I'm always looking 

First is the ezydog chest plate harness.

Great colour range and can match the collar and leash which is always a bonus! I think the price is alright too 
It has a great fit and think its especially good for small breeds!
Very strong and passed the Rossi test with flying colours!!
The only thing bad about it is that it would move out of place while running about! 
I stopped using this harness as I needed a front D ring for Rossi. 


The next harness is the Extradog walking harness. 
Again, good colour range!
Fleece lines so looks very comfy although is inconvenient for mucky dogs. 
The fleecy bits on the sides are not stitched to allow for adjustments but it usually twists around which I'm not happy about. 
Very strong and sturdy with a D ring on the chest and the back for optimum control. 


I've ordered the Mekuti harness to try out and if that's not perfect I will be getting one made up  will update on the Mekuti when I've tested it out!


----------



## Hanlou

Lol another harness fan here! 

Whispers first harness was a  (( *Perfect Fit* ))  Harness.

Price - £30 I think.

Review: I liked this harness a lot. It fitted Whisper well and always seemed comfortable. However; when she put weight back on (she was underweight when we adopted her) and her coat grew back it rubbed a little in her armpits and matted her fur which is very thick there. So I gave it to my sister for her dog  a smooth coated Border Collie. It fits him perfectly and has made walking him much more pleasurable for my sister!





We replaced this harness with a *Julius K9*. I use a Y Strap with it which is recommended when using the harness in a car. At the time we purchased the Julius K9 harness the car we had did not have the correct fittings for the Bergan harness so this seemed the next best thing.

Price  I think including the Y strap etc it must have been about £40

Review: I love this harness. Its been brilliant for Whisper  fits well and does not go too close to her armpits so no rubbing. She always seems comfortable in it. The handle has been very good for helping her in and out of the car as in winter she struggles with her back legs a little. (Shes 9 ½). Its easy to attach her Dicky Bag to as well as an added bonus!! I did feel it was too warm for the very hot weather weve had this year and so bought a cheap basic harness for her. Next Spring I will buy a better quality light harness for her for summer. I have just bought a Mini Julius K9 for Teddy for winter as it fits over his new Equafleece Coat ready for winter!

Pleasley Pit 066 byHanloulou, on Flickr


Pleasley Pit 042 by Hanloulou, on Flickr

Unfortunately I dont have any pics of Teddy in his just yet!
Teddy has a  (( *Wolters Professional Harness* )) .

Price: £15

Review: This is a really well made harness. Its design allows for free movement and its totally non-restrictive. Its easy to fit and has washed really well. I have a matching collar with tag from Indigo-tag for him. It comes in a lovely range of colours too! I will be buying a second one of these as a spare for next summer as its been so good. I think its a cracking harness for the price and would happily recommend it.


PoolsbrookCP 002 by Hanloulou, on Flickr


Pleasley Pit 105 by 

Pleasley Pit 086 by Hanloulou, on Flickrm/people/[email protected]/]Hanloulou[/url], on Flickr

Whispers Summer harness that I bought this year was from Zooplus - a  (( *Hunter Ecco Vario Harness* ))

Price: £8.99

Review: Its ok for the money. Its non-restrictive and easily adjustable. However unlike Teddys harness there is only one clip on the girth strap and isnt sewn at the point where the O-ring is. Which makes it a bit loose when you attach a lead. It has done the job for this year but I wouldnt really rush to recommend it. This pic is the best I have because her long fur totally hides it!


LinacreReservoirs 053 by Hanloulou, on Flickr

Teddys first harness was a Puppia harness.

Price: £10

Review: It was fantastic for the time we needed it for. It was soft and comfortable and came in small sizes (nothing else fit him!) so was absolutely ideal. However as Teddy got bigger because the o-ring is on the front of the harness rather than the back it sort of pulled his neck when his lead went taught. So I upgraded him to the Wolters one. But for small breeds and puppies it is ideal.


SnowyJan2013 058 by Hanloulou, on Flickr


Teddyinsnow 013 by Hanloulou, on Flickr


Teddyinsnow 011 by Hanloulou, on Flickr

Teddy also had a Bergan harness for the car (now we have a new car which correct fittings!) but he can slip out of it. 

One frightening experience of looking back to see Teddy loose from his harness was enough to put me off! I now use the tether with Carabiner but on his normal Wolters harness. Not ideal but a lot safer than being able to back out.


----------



## Labrador Laura

I have the Julius K9 harness for Mylo -
I think it cost me £25 at the time.

I've had it for 2years now and it's still in perfect condition, It's been through the washing machine a few times as Mylo doesn't keep anything clean and it comes out perfect and good as new. I find it easy to fit, nice support and nice looking too. I don't use it as much now as I love the dogmatic for Mylo , but I have used it on Zab a few times but it's abit big for him at the moment. But I do love the Julius K9 harness.










Zab is currently using a EzyDog Quick Fit Harness and I must abit I really like it. Its very easy to fit and light in weight its a lot nicer to hold whilst out walking the the Julius K9 one. I find it gives me good control over Zab and takes the pressure of him pulling on his neck. 
The only problem I've had is Zab pulled that hard on it whilst being tied up to a tree, the front strap come apart and he really bruised his boy parts  But other than that a really good harness.










This thread is a great idea  I want a new harness for Zab once he's fully grown. I do prefer seeing pictures of harness on dog rather than just a harness so I love this thread for that.


----------



## Indiandpuppy

Marnie needs a new harness, I wanted a white forest dog accessories one but they never made it! so collar makers I may be commissioning one from one of you soon! 

also I have 1 chi size harness for free if you pay postage anyone!


----------



## MyMillie

sezeelson said:


> Ok, I'll update this with my own pics when I can  both pictures are borrowed from the makers of the harnesses!
> Thankfully I don't have the money to buy them loads of different ones I know I'm always looking
> 
> First is the ezydog chest plate harness.
> 
> Great colour range and can match the collar and leash which is always a bonus! I think the price is alright too
> It has a great fit and think its especially good for small breeds!
> Very strong and passed the Rossi test with flying colours!!
> *The only thing bad about it is that it would move out of place while running about! *
> I stopped using this harness as I needed a front D ring for Rossi.
> [/UR




I've just bought this for Millie and have to say on our first time out today with it I found it was moving about to much too ..... I've adjusted it a bit more but I HATE it when the flipping buckle bits end up under her arm pits ....I just KNOW this must be hell for them and feel its because of this she has an aversion to all harnesses now, to the point of running off when I get her harness out even though she LOVES being out on walks I find she "shakes" the dam things off every now and then....I'm still in the process of finding the right one for her, it's driving me round the bend!.....grrrrrr


----------



## Wyrekin

Labrador Laura said:


> The only problem I've had is Zab pulled that hard on it whilst being tied up to a tree, the front strap come apart and he really bruised his boy parts  But other than that a really good harness.


This made me laugh so much the dogs got up to see what was wrong :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Goldstar

Labrador Laura said:


> I have the Julius K9 harness for Mylo -
> I think it cost me £25 at the time.
> 
> I've had it for 2years now and it's still in perfect condition, It's been through the washing machine a few times as Mylo doesn't keep anything clean and it comes out perfect and good as new. I find it easy to fit, nice support and nice looking too. I don't use it as much now as I love the dogmatic for Mylo , but I have used it on Zab a few times but it's abit big for him at the moment. But I do love the Julius K9 harness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zab is currently using a EzyDog Quick Fit Harness and I must abit I really like it. Its very easy to fit and light in weight its a lot nicer to hold whilst out walking the the Julius K9 one. I find it gives me good control over Zab and takes the pressure of him pulling on his neck.
> The only problem I've had is Zab pulled that hard on it whilst being tied up to a tree, the front strap come apart and *he really bruised his boy parts * But other than that a really good harness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is a great idea  I want a new harness for Zab once he's fully grown. I do prefer seeing pictures of harness on dog rather than just a harness so I love this thread for that.


Poor boy


----------



## Milliepoochie

MyMillie said:


> I've just bought this for Millie and have to say on our first time out today with it I found it was moving about to much too ..... I've adjusted it a bit more but I HATE it when the flipping buckle bits end up under her arm pits ....I just KNOW this must be hell for them and feel its because of this she has an aversion to all harnesses now, to the point of running off when I get her harness out even though she LOVES being out on walks I find she "shakes" the dam things off every now and then....I'm still in the process of finding the right one for her, it's driving me round the bend!.....grrrrrr


We found similar - just waiting to start our walk and its moved slipped. And the buckle sits soo close to Millies arm pits 



She used this harness for nearly a year though - Never any sore patches or rubbing. But still wasn't 'happy happy' with the fit.


----------



## Milliepoochie

Indiandpuppy said:


> Marnie needs a new harness, I wanted a white forest dog accessories one but they never made it! so collar makers I may be commissioning one from one of you soon!
> 
> also I have 1 chi size harness for free if you pay postage anyone!


I believe Stacey who owns / runs White forest dog used to work for / with Sid from Indi Dog. Ie pretty sure they worked together so Sid would be more than capable of making the same products


----------



## SLB

Milliepoochie said:


> I believe Stacey who owns / runs White forest dog used to work for / with Sid from Indi Dog. Ie pretty sure they worked together so Sid would be more than capable of making the same products


I'd go with Sid


----------



## SLB

Milliepoochie said:


>


Not harnesses - but how do you get those damned boots on. I have a couple which the MiL dropped off for when Lou cuts his pads but I've recently thought I could put them on with some thornit powder in to dry up his paws and also stop him licking at his lick granulnoma spots.. but can't for the life of me work out how to put them on! :lol:


----------



## Labrador Laura

Wyrekin said:


> This made me laugh so much the dogs got up to see what was wrong :lol::lol::lol:


Lets say I heard him cry out from the other side of the woods, I had gone off to look for Mylo who has run off and I left Zab with my grandma. 
The under part caught him badly poor boy


----------



## Thorne

Mine both have Ezydog chestplate harnesses, very happy with them!

Seem strong and comfortable, they sometimes move a bit on the dog but I've never seen this causing S or B a problem. The buckles sit well clear of their elbows so even if the harness does spin their movement isn't restricted. Breeze *will not* walk in a harness she isn't comfortable in but could put this one on and walk her on it straight away.

Breeze in hers, Scooter's is black so vanishes into his coat 









Breeze also has an EzyDog Quick Fit which is a good sturdy harness but I'm looking to rehome it if anyone is interested. It's black, size large, would just be asking for postage to be covered. http://www.ezydog.co.uk/quick-fit-harness/
It fits her well but she used to have a Rogz one that I now regret getting rid of; am getting her another as a second harness and I really don't need three for one dog! 

The old Rogz one, not as sturdy as the Ezydogs but more than strong enough for the majority of dogs. Very adjustable and easy to use, Breeze seemed perfectly happy in it.


----------



## Hanlou

SLB said:


> Not harnesses - but how do you get those damned boots on. I have a couple which the MiL dropped off for when Lou cuts his pads but I've recently thought I could put them on with some thornit powder in to dry up his paws and also stop him licking at his lick granulnoma spots.. but can't for the life of me work out how to put them on! :lol:


You sort of 'stretch them on' - I usually warm them up in my hands like you do with balloons when you're about to blow them up!

I think I actually needed a size up for Whisper - she has the blue ones and they're a bit small but they still fit. I usually put the front of the paw in first then stretch it up the back bit.


----------



## sezeelson

MyMillie said:


> I've just bought this for Millie and have to say on our first time out today with it I found it was moving about to much too ..... I've adjusted it a bit more but I HATE it when the flipping buckle bits end up under her arm pits ....I just KNOW this must be hell for them and feel its because of this she has an aversion to all harnesses now, to the point of running off when I get her harness out even though she LOVES being out on walks I find she "shakes" the dam things off every now and then....I'm still in the process of finding the right one for her, it's driving me round the bend!.....grrrrrr


Yeah exactly, Rossi started ducking away from it when I pulled it out to get them ready, he used to be fine which is what prompted me to try something different!

It's a shame as I really like this harness! But oh well, we will find something perfect eventually!


----------



## MyMillie

Milliepoochie said:


> We found similar - just waiting to start our walk and its moved slipped. And the buckle sits soo close to Millies arm pits
> 
> 
> 
> She used this harness for nearly a year though - Never any sore patches or rubbing. But still wasn't 'happy happy' with the fit.


Oh no!.... looks like I need to win the lottery to find the perfect one then ...
I'm beginning to think I will never find the perfect one for her though as I think she maybe need some serious de-sensitizing to any harness now ...I'm finding it so sad that this has happened to my millie as it just spoils our walks, it takes ages to get one on her, she runs off and tries to hide 
they should feel excitement of going out, not this horrible dread of a "thing" being attached to them....."Sigh"....

Sorry SLB, this isnt really helping on your thread, looks like I've got a really neurotic dog on my hands eh!


----------



## Hanlou

MyMillie said:


> Oh no!.... looks like I need to win the lottery to find the perfect one then ...
> I'm beginning to think I will never find the perfect one for her though as I think she maybe need some serious de-sensitizing to any harness now ...I'm finding it so sad that this has happened to my millie as it just spoils our walks, it takes ages to get one on her, she runs off and tries to hide
> they should feel excitement of going out, not this horrible dread of a "thing" being attached to them....."Sigh"....
> 
> Sorry SLB, this isnt really helping on your thread, looks like I've got a really neurotic dog on my hands eh!


Might be worth looking at the Wolters one Teddy has? :001_smile:

The 'girth strap' is well away from his front legs (one of my 'musts'!) when harness shopping and it's not too expensive either. Lovely quality and doesn't rub.

(I haven't forgotten you by the way! Life's been a bit mad recently and I've not been well - and now we're dog-sitting this week! But am off work soon so shall be in touch! )


----------



## Milliepoochie

SLB said:


> Not harnesses - but how do you get those damned boots on. I have a couple which the MiL dropped off for when Lou cuts his pads but I've recently thought I could put them on with some thornit powder in to dry up his paws and also stop him licking at his lick granulnoma spots.. but can't for the life of me work out how to put them on! :lol:


It took me and hubby  one stretches the boot open one puts paw in  its a complete :crazy: but once on it stayed on. Each boot lasted 2-3 days


----------



## SLB

MyMillie said:


> Sorry SLB, this isnt really helping on your thread, looks like I've got a really neurotic dog on my hands eh!


Don't worry about it. What fits perfect for one dog may not fit perfect for another. It's a shame a lot of the harnesses are not in shops so that dogs can try them on rather than spending money and waiting for delivery, finding it doesn't work right then spending money to send it back and waiting for a refund..

This thread is basically to show owners that want to change harnesses or buy them what the good and bad points are. I said early on in the thread I buy mainly going on reviews alone as they have tried and tested.


----------



## MyMillie

Hanlou said:


> *Might be worth looking at the Wolters one Teddy has?* :001_smile:
> 
> The 'girth strap' is well away from his front legs (one of my 'musts'!) when harness shopping and it's not too expensive either. Lovely quality and doesn't rub.
> 
> *(I haven't forgotten you by the way! Life's been a bit mad recently and I've not been well - and now we're dog-sitting this week! But am off work soon so shall be in touch!* )


Oooo I havent heard of that one!...I'm right on it, sounds good 

The second bold quote!....So sorry you haven't been well  I truly understand bless you!...no probs!,
hope you feel better soon, and at my age I understand so much at what "life" chucks at us ... wishing you all the best 
look forward to hearing from you


----------



## SLB

Milliepoochie said:


> It took me and hubby  one stretches the boot open one puts paw in  its a complete :crazy: but once on it stayed on. Each boot lasted 2-3 days


Looks like I'll just have to buy more things to throw at him when he's nibbling his paw from across the room! Unless I become superwoman and learn to do it on my own :lol:


----------



## missRV

SLB said:


> This thread is basically to show owners that want to change harnesses or buy them what the good and bad points are. I said early on in the thread I buy mainly going on reviews alone as they have tried and tested.


This is a fab thread, I've been watching from a distance and learnt of so many makes. I'm still not 100% happy with her mesh harness for car use and it's always been a major concern for us. Seeing this thread has been good because I've found a few harnesses that have the seatbelt thread as opposed to that horrible extension we're currently using


----------



## SpringerHusky

I use a Manmat harness, Soft universal one I believe.

Brody is very strong and broke several harnesses with his insane pulling and this was offered to me second hand-used once. I doubted it but I love it, it holds up very well and looks nice, easy to throw in the wash and not difficault to put on.










































It goes through some major endurance and holds up wonderfully.


----------



## Nataliee

Ezydog chest plate harness
Price- Around £20
Fits nicely & is secure, does seem to rub under his arms slightly as the chest plate is quite big and it does move round him a bit, but over all it's ok


Great & Small harness
Price- £10 
Step in harness
I liked the fact the straps were thin enough for my small dogs, but have been dissapointed with the design as it constantly slips round their bodies, and the front strap slips up on their neck if they decide to pull. Would not recommend this harness, Jake has also managed to back out of this one on a main road 


Buddy belt
Price- £30-50 depending on size
Step in leather harness with buckle at the side
I liked the look of these and the design prevents any damage to the throat making it suitable for smaller breeds. They fit nicely but if you have it on the smallest setting then the extra material on the strap can poke into the dogs side. Although they didn't look like they were restricting the dogs movement i always had issues with them walking in these, they would walk really slowly so in the end i decided to sell them 


Dog games fleece lined harness
Price- £18-25
This is my favourite design in terms of comfort for the dog, although they go over the head which my dogs don't like the design means that the pressure doesn't go on the throat if they pull. The fleece means that they don't rub & are more comfortable for the dog.
The only downside is that they aren't really suitable for warmer weather because of the amount of fleece, and that they can start to look a bit tatty after a while, although we've had ours over 2 years and they are still in good condition.


Puppia jacket harness
Price- £20-35
I only use these in the winter as they are quite thick. Again these don't put the pressure on the throat when pulled. Basically a step in jacket with a clip on top. Nice & secure and keep the dogs warm, but too warm for the rest of the year


Jacket harness by Tiny twiglets
Price- Around £10
Bought this one as i liked the print  don't use it much but it's ok, fleece lined, don't feel that it is very secure though i think if they decided to pull hard enough it would come undone as it is velcro, and the front strap sits too high up on the neck for my liking


Dogs & Horses rolled leather harness
Price- £70
Love the look of these, had been looking for a leather harness for a while. Fit nicely & it stays in place on the dogs body. Quality is good & should last a few years. The dogs don't mind them however the front strap does sit high up on the neck again, had they made it more of a H shape i think this would have helped 


Jake basically has some issues with his throat that are under investigation, and the slightest pressure on his throat causes him to gag, so he has to be on a harness at all times & out of the above harnesses the only ones that have not put any pressure on the throat have been the fleece lined, puppia step in & the buddy belt. The vet has recommended that i get a puppia original harness as she believes it is the only suitable designs to reduce pressure on the throat/trachea. So i have become a bit obsessed with harness designs


----------



## Milliepoochie

SLB said:


> Looks like I'll just have to buy more things to throw at him when he's nibbling his paw from across the room! Unless I become superwoman and learn to do it on my own :lol:


I tried doing it on my own but ended in me bear hugging Millie - sock thingy in mouth trying to shout for hubby 

in fact whenever hubby wasnt around and I took Millie out she had a drip bag from the vets over her paw


----------



## pogo

I have these generic fleece harness which i got from ebay. They are brilliant for short furred dogs, all fleece lined so doesn't rub the baldy bellies/chest good gap from the armpits so no rubbing there either. VERY strong and robust, lots of room to adjust the size.

Have been meaning to upgrade to the el perro harness but at £50 each something always comes up and takes the money for them


----------



## SLB

I am ashamed to say but I have used these two as well. It was so long ago, I think they were for Sadie and I think I used them about twice each. But looking back now - I hate the designs and couldn't tell you the names or prices.










This picture is off an american page so thats probably not the name.










I did use the latter harness more than the former. Sadie didn't mind the latter one, but I was always concerned about the metal bit at the front digging in and also the fact that it looks uncomfortable.

The first one was used once I believe. The fleece arm pit protectors kept slipping and it was a fuss to put on. I think I gave it away to someone who really liked it.


----------



## soulful dog

Ringo doesn't really get on with harnesses (I *think* its the restriction across his chest he doesn't like), but I think I've finally found one that he'll tolerate.

Hurtta Pro Padded Y-Harnes

Not the greatest of photos but he seems much more comfortable with this, doesn't seem to restrict his movement at all, it looks durable and is easy to clean.


----------



## Tacey

I bought another harness for April  It's strange I used to really not like harnesses.... but now I'm quite obsessed with finding the perfect harness!

It's a hurtta padded y harness  It seems really nice - fits her well and it's so reflective! Will be great for our early morning walks in the dark.


----------



## Goldstar

Lucky's Haqihana was dispatched yesterday so I'm hoping it'll be here tomorrow. Can add another review here then 

I get so excited over things like this, oh well, who cares


----------



## soulful dog

Tacey said:


> I bought another harness for April  It's strange I used to really not like harnesses.... but now I'm quite obsessed with finding the perfect harness!
> 
> It's a hurtta padded y harness  It seems really nice - fits her well and it's so reflective! Will be great for our early morning walks in the dark.


Yay, those are better photos of the harness than the ones I posted of Ringo wearing his.


----------



## sezeelson

Tacey said:


> I bought another harness for April  It's strange I used to really not like harnesses.... but now I'm quite obsessed with finding the perfect harness!
> 
> It's a hurtta padded y harness  It seems really nice - fits her well and it's so reflective! Will be great for our early morning walks in the dark.


I've really fallen for this harness! I was buying the Mekuti for the front D ring but I decided to cancel it buy all the dogs one of these each!!

I'm really not getting on with Rossis fleece lined harness, I feel it could be to warm in this heat and he gets it SO dirty!

So this will be ravens first harness and hopefully Rossis last ^^


----------



## SLB

sezeelson said:


> I've really fallen for this harness! I was buying the Mekuti for the front D ring but I decided to cancel it buy all the dogs one of these each!!
> 
> I'm really not getting on with Rossis fleece lined harness, I feel it could be to warm in this heat and he gets it SO dirty!
> 
> So raven, this will be ravens first harness and hopefully Rossis last ^^


Where have you ordered from?

I have found viovet the cheapest for a lot of dog things 

Hurtta Black Padded Y- Harness


----------



## Tacey

soulful dog said:


> Yay, those are better photos of the harness than the ones I posted of Ringo wearing his.


Aah, they're just a few very quick photos! I'm glad you mentioned it's easy to clean... April will no doubt be rolling around in poo in hers 



sezeelson said:


> I've really fallen for this harness! I was buying the Mekuti for the front D ring but I decided to cancel it buy all the dogs one of these each!!
> 
> I'm really not getting on with Rossis fleece lined harness, I feel it could be to warm in this heat and he gets it SO dirty!
> 
> So raven, this will be ravens first harness and hopefully Rossis last ^^


It's a really nice harness  I'm glad I finally ordered one, I've wanted one for ages.



SLB said:


> Where have you ordered from?
> 
> I have found viovet the cheapest for a lot of dog things
> 
> Hurtta Black Padded Y- Harness


Viovet is where I ordered mine from. Was really fast


----------



## sezeelson

SLB said:


> Where have you ordered from?
> 
> I have found viovet the cheapest for a lot of dog things
> 
> Hurtta Black Padded Y- Harness


Camddwrcanine.co.uk because I wanted different colours!! I'm going to have 3, all similar sizes so didn't want the fuss of working out who's is who's!!


----------



## Goldstar

Lucky's Haqihana arrived this morning 

Really happy with it, I've walked her round the garden to get the right fit and it sits nicely behind her armpits. Taking her out for a proper walk later.


----------



## Nonnie

Goldstar said:


> Lucky's Haqihana arrived this morning
> 
> Really happy with it, I've walked her round the garden to get the right fit and it sits nicely behind her armpits. Taking her out for a proper walk later.


Very fetching.

Personally, id have the strap that runs between the front legs a little longer, so that the one that goes around the ribs isnt at an angle, and so that it sits a bit further back.

Obviously its all personal preference. Took me a couple of weeks of fiddling to get the fit i, and Alfie, were happy with.


----------



## Goldstar

Nonnie said:


> Very fetching.
> 
> Personally, id have the strap that runs between the front legs a little longer, so that the one that goes around the ribs isnt at an angle, and so that it sits a bit further back.
> 
> Obviously its all personal preference. Took me a couple of weeks of fiddling to get the fit i, and Alfie, were happy with.


Thanks  will try that now.


----------



## niki87

I just wanted to ask because I am now worried after reading this but I did some research before buying my harness and have just bought the next size up. I am worried as no-one is showing a harness like it on this thread and seeing as this is a forum of dog experts/lovers I am now worried!

I have the Puppia harness....reasons being that it is soft yet pretty durable. She rarely pulls on it...she is extremely good on a lead. My problem with it is that is a little tricky to get over her head.









But I want the best for Rosie (cavalier) so if there are reasons why this is not a good harness then please tell me???!!!


----------



## missRV

niki87 said:


> I just wanted to ask because I am now worried after reading this but I did some research before buying my harness and have just bought the next size up. I am worried as no-one is showing a harness like it on this thread and seeing as this is a forum of dog experts/lovers I am now worried!
> 
> I have the Puppia harness....reasons being that it is soft yet pretty durable. She rarely pulls on it...she is extremely good on a lead. My problem with it is that is a little tricky to get over her head.
> 
> View attachment 122397
> 
> 
> But I want the best for Rosie (cavalier) so if there are reasons why this is not a good harness then please tell me???!!!


My Rosie (Cav x Bichon) has this sort of mesh harness. She has used it exclusively for the last 6 months... the problem we have had with it is that she pulls a bit on the lead. Not a problem for me but my mum is 70 and she's almost pulled her over a few times. As long as you have a good lead (and a dog who doesn't pull) these can be great. It's great for her in puppy school when she's enclosed but I prefer her new harness for walks.


----------



## Apollo2012

Labrador Laura said:


> I have the Julius K9 harness for Mylo -
> I think it cost me £25 at the time.
> 
> I've had it for 2years now and it's still in perfect condition, It's been through the washing machine a few times as Mylo doesn't keep anything clean and it comes out perfect and good as new. I find it easy to fit, nice support and nice looking too. I don't use it as much now as I love the dogmatic for Mylo , but I have used it on Zab a few times but it's abit big for him at the moment. But I do love the Julius K9 harness.


I know this is a Harness thread, but what collar is Mylo wearing??, I love it and I think Apollo needs one lol.


----------



## Goldstar

It's a much better fit now I've adjusted the front strap.



















Excuse the carpets, they were here when we moved in.


----------



## sezeelson

Yeah that looks better


----------



## Apollo2012

Apollo is currently wearing the halti harness, honestly I hate it though it does its job even without attaching the lead to the front he walks so much better than if he's just on his collar, im getting him the perfect fit harness soon as he has a very narrow and deep chest which makes it near impossible to find a harness to fit

here's him with his halti harness



he also had the company of animals non pull harness when he was younger though you cant see it very well



the one good thing about that harness was the extra bit to it at the back as Apollo managed to fall down a 4 ft deep hole full of brambles when he was a pup and we were only able to get him out because we were able to grab hold of the extra bit when he tried to get out (scariest moment of my life)


----------



## Thorne

Breeze got a new harness on tuesday, it's a Rogz H-Harness in Denim Rose. Saw these in PAH last week and knew she had to have one! Still going to use her Chest Plate harness as well, will be good to have two for the winter so she can have one on and one in the wash 
Think they've improved the locking clasp since I had my last Rogz harness; it feels different and is a lot less fiddly to use.









She would not pose for a side-on pic!









Have done a bit more adjusting and the connecting ring sits a bit lower now, she seems very comfortable in it. Much easier to adjust than my last one was bit still feels like it's not going to adjust itself.


----------



## Frollie

Can anyone please recommend a good harness that doesn't have to be put on over the head?


----------



## lucylastic

The Mekuti harness has an optional neck clip for dogs that don't like having things pulled over their heads. Useful for long eared dogs.


----------



## Thorne

Frollie said:


> Can anyone please recommend a good harness that doesn't have to be put on over the head?


The Dog Games Perfect Fit Harness can be put on without going over the dog's head  Perfect Fit Harness


----------



## Frollie

Thanks guys, I'll check them out.


----------



## cravensmum

After reading this thread I decided to get Craven a Hurtta harness.

It came this morning and we tried it out this afternoon.So far I'm really happy with it,it didn't move much when on.The under chest strap is a bit short for my liking though.I bought a size 90 and I think a size 100 would have been too big around his neck.I think I have an odd shaped dog.

I bought this off ebay,brand new,from a Japanese seller,the cost £11.77 including postage,it took only 8 days to come.


----------



## SLB

Glad this thread has been helpful


----------



## MollySmith

*Premier Easy Walk*

*Price:* from £7.99 to £14.99 
Easy Walk Harness | Premier

*Features*:
Adjustable straps
Front attachment
Two colours
Buckles around the body

*My review:*
We tried a shoulder fastener harness when we first got Molly and it made her pull like a train. We bought one of these after seeing someone in the park use it on her dog, a Lab. We used it over the winter over her equa fleece. It did fray a lot. We don't have the one in the photo anymore. On the plus side it's very easy to put on, it pops over the head and clips around the chest so ideal for dogs who prefer not to step in. I was worried about the buckles as Molly's coat is so thin but she doesn't seem to mind.

A great thread SLB, I shall keep reading. We walked Molly often with her harness when we got her and she now associates it with being able to react on lead to dogs when she'll walk happily past the same dog on a lead with no reaction! So I might buy a new type to see if that makes a difference and the reviews on here will help me decide. Thank you.


----------



## SLB

Bumping this - anyone else got a harness they'd like to review - doesn't matter if someone else has already reviewed it


----------



## Goldstar

The Haqihana has been a huge success, no rubbing on her baldy little armpits and she seems very comfortable wearing it. It has been rolled around in a lot and still looks as good as new after a wipe down.


----------



## SLB

I liked the Neo harness so much that I got Jack one.










That and it keeps him from tripping over his lead when he's on the belt because he doesn't pull like the other two.


----------



## Nonnie

Another thumbs up for the Haqihana. Wish id heard of them a decade or so ago; dread to think how much ive wasted on crappy harnesses, or ones that sit too close behind the front legs, or rub the dogs raw.


















Also. its only harness Alfie has worn where he hasnt looked like im about to beat him when putting it on. Its obviously comfortable for him.


----------



## zedder

The only harness I've had is the hunter norwegian racing but it's really well padded and very strong worth a look.


----------



## sid&kira

Milliepoochie said:


> I believe Stacey who owns / runs White forest dog used to work for / with Sid from Indi Dog. Ie pretty sure they worked together so Sid would be more than capable of making the same products


Yes she *used* to work for me, its a bit of a sore subject tbh, especially as I've heard some not so great things regarding their CS and because she used to work for me people assume WF is a side business of mine 

I wont copy their harness design but I can make pretty much whatever you want


----------



## Labrador Laura

Apollo2012 said:


> I know this is a Harness thread, but what collar is Mylo wearing??, I love it and I think Apollo needs one lol.


Its from P&H 3 peaks - They don't do it in Black anymore I don't think
but I also have it in Blue for Zab

3 Peaks Xtreem Trek Blue Collar Large | Pets at Home


----------



## Muri

I am finding it very difficult and frustrating to find the perfect harness for my XL boy...The trouble is his chest is quitewide (93 cm) whereas his neck is only average, about 58 cm...

I will post a short review of the harnesses I bought for him and have photos of:

The first one I bought:

Ferplast Giotto classic L/XL:

I was very happy when I learned about the new range of ferplast harnesses with micro regulation that are intended for the larger dogs (as we have a M ergocomfort range for our small dog and we are very pleased with that harness). I was searching the internet for hours until I actually found someone that was selling them via amazon. It was very expensive harness but I tought I can't go wrong with it seeing as I realy like the ergocomfort harness that our little dog has...I even didn't mind too much about the upper part of the harness being leather...(our dog loves water)
When the harness arrived I was very happy - it looks well made. However very soon the disappointment followed :cryin: Although everywhere I checked it was stated that the max girth measurement of the harness is 95 cm, when I got it the tag on the harness said the max girth is only 91 cm! And it was the XL version! :cryin:  I tried it on my dog anyway, hoping that it will fit - I can squeeze him in the harness but it is very very tight so no go...

As you can imagine I was very upset- paying a good amount of money for a harness that is not what is said it was! So I wrote an email to ferplast but after several weeks I still did not get ANY reply at all. I am very, very disappointed by ferplast - they have it written on their site as well that the max girth measurement for giotto XL harness is 95 cm. Yet I received the harness that had ONLY 91 cm girth. THIS is not just a couple ofmm, but it IS FULL 4 cm SMALLER than what stated! So for anyone considering buying this harnes - don't believe the measurements given...
I am also dissapointed at the lackof response so will not buy anything from Ferplast again, ever!
Ok, this was perhaps a bit OT, but...

In any case, I took some photos of the harness anyway cause I am sure that if it were actually big enough I would have liked it!

What I liked about the harness (obviously, that means nothing when it doesn't fit my dog) :
- it is very well padded at the belly/chest part yet has an unrestrictive H style design on the back of the dog
- i like the microregulation buckles - very quick and easy to put the harness on andoff
- I like that there are 4 release buckles - no need to pull the harness over the head, no need to lift the paws...

Dislikes:
- well, obviously, I don't like it that the harness is actually by 4 cm smaller than stated...and of course the lack of reposne from the company...
- I don't particularly like that the upper part is leather as my dog just loves water. But I bought it anyway as only the upper part is leather and the chest/belly part is not and I was planning on removing the harness prior to allowing my dog in the water.

This is the harness



and this harness on my dog squeezed in it:





Harness number 2:

I bought it on sale from Zooplus. I tought great - a Julius K9 harness type with a lower price tag...It is from trixie.

Likes:
- doesn't go over the headtightly, so no problem in getting it on/off
- has a reflective stitching which is very helpfull when walking at night
- you can get various "name" labels for it 

Dislikes:
- too small me thinks 
- sadly, if the harness is to be fitted correctly the chest strap was too short for my dog. I had to extend it very much so only half of the strap was "double" and the other part has only velcro...It also turns around on my dog which was a surprise to me as we once tried a Julius K9 and that didn't turn around his body...
- the saddle thing looks (and feels) to be of a "hot"material. I don't think it would be very good for summer months...Again as with the ferplast one, I would need to remove the harness before letting my dog in the water...

All in all. I don't think I will keep this harness - but it would probably fit a medium sized dog (GSD, malinois...) OK. I am not too upset about this harness not being the right size (although it is the XL version) as it wasn't expensive...

And some pics (yeah, it is red because only red was on sale   )



Harness number 3  :

Martin Sellier intervention harness

Likes:
- nylon material, fully suitable for letting the dog get in the water with it 
- seems very sturdy, very high quality, high quality ringd
- H style, non restrictive design
- has a very sturdy handle at the back
- has a padded (neopreneI think) chest strap
- definitely large enough for my boy 

Dislikes: 
- no buckle at the neck part (I will try to find someone who will hopefully be able to add this feature  ) so not great for getting it off my dog with all his hair and sore ears...But it is easy enough to extend one part of the neck strap enough to get it off my dog comfortably (because the harness is reallymade for really large dogs)
- I would like it better if it had a chest pad instead of the padded strap - but that would only be a bonus, not a necessity.
- the chest strap is not adjustable - it is a bit too long for my dog so it extends a bit above the sternum and could choke a bit I think (but my dog doesn't pull so I am not sure). 
-the price tag could be a bit less  but I guess you pay for quality...

So far, this is the best harness I have for my dog. I am still on the look out for an even better one though  Especially because of the unadjustable chest strap...

So here is the harness: (in this picture one part of the neck strap is fully extended and the other one is not. That is because this is the way of getting it over my dogs head comfortably, as mentioned in the dislikes part  )



padded chest strap, sadly not adjustable in length



And the harness on my boy - not thebest model for harnesses with his heavy coat 

Viewed from above:



Side view - the strap is actually a good 3 fingers begind his front legs but he has heavy feathering on the legs so it might not be easily seen from the photo...



OK folks, thats all from me for now 
I am still awaiting the Julius K9 belt harness that will hopefully replace the trixie saddle harness fornight walks...
And of course I amalways on the look out for a great harness that would fit my boy. 
So far we like the lastone (MartinSellier) harness the best.


----------



## Huskybob

If you struggle to find harnesses that fit your dog, the best thing to do would be to get one made to measure, then you will make sure he gets the best fit. There is nothing worse than a poor fit


----------



## sid&kira

Dislikes: 
- no buckle at the neck part (I will try to find someone who will hopefully be able to add this feature  ) so not great for getting it off my dog with all his hair and sore ears...But it is easy enough to extend one part of the neck strap enough to get it off my dog comfortably (because the harness is reallymade for really large dogs)

I could add a buckle to the neck part for you x


----------



## BlueJay

I have a few, even if they have been done before 

*SnugglePets Fleece Harnesses*
Modelled by the lovely Ripley and Rory - crazy obsessive matching tags not included 


















They are very quick and easy to put on; just slip over the head and then clip round the chest. They are padded almost all over, so don't rub and seem very comfy. Only the chest strap is adjustable.
I've had mine for 5-ish months now with daily use and are holding up extremely well with no visible wear at all. 
They come in plenty of colours which seem to be holding on well too; no running or fading so far 
The only thing is that while they are so easy to go on, they come off easily too... If Rory decides to back up he can almost effortlessly slip out 

---------------------------------------

*Rogz Fancy Dress H-Harness*










I've had this one for over 6 years now. Very little wear on the webbing so still very strong. The decorative ribbon is looking a little more pulled and stretched in places, but thats just superficial. Probably age and the fact that they've been in the same place for so long, but the adjustable sliders are very stiff now and nigh on impossible to move.
Neck strap, chest strap and the breastbone strap are all adjustable. Cleans up easily and the colour has stayed fab.
The only clip (one) is on the chest strap so the harness needs to be put over the dogs head, and then one paw lifted in which may not be easy with some dogs.
The webbing is soft but not padded and the clip locks too.

-----------------------------------------------

*Doggy Things Harness*










Leather look and soft, very easy to wipe clean and dry out.
Fastens with a buckle (rather than a clip) on the neck section and the chest section; no connector underneath.
Seemed nice and comfy, though with some use the colour is starting to fade and the edges are looking a little worn.
I used it no trouble for my little puppies, but I'm not sure how it'd hold up with a strong puller


----------



## CarlyWoody

is this open to those members who don't live in the UK and therefore have different brands?


----------



## Wyrekin

Oops meant to post this sooner.

Indi dog Houndini Ultra Harness.




























It's a brilliant harness although I would recommend getting the o-ring placed above the second strap rather than at the end of the harness as it can put the pressure on the abdomen if the dog stops behind you and the lead goes tight or if your dog is short like mine it can pull up on his back end as well.

It's basically three straps with the third one preventing the dog backing up. Scooby is sized so that the second strap fits behind a fatty lump he has under his right armpit hence why the second one is so far back on his body. All made to measure by Indi-dog and I got to choose the webbing colour and ribbon design.

I'm really pleased with it and Scooby seems happy to. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dober

Great idea for a thread!

For everyday walking, my guys wear the Xtradog fleece lined harness.










Attached at the back to a longline they are nice and lightweight, don't rub and are easy to clean. Attached to the front they are good for normal walking, though do tend to get pulled round the side sometimes and have to be adjusted.

This one I got Aspen for protection work and i'm hoping I might be able to use it for tracking too since its pretty light. Ive not used it yet though so will have to wait and see on that one.










It was very reasonable about EU45 from Kinologprofi but the quality is great.


----------



## SLB

CarlyWoody said:


> is this open to those members who don't live in the UK and therefore have different brands?


Of course  Places normally ship world wide now so it's not a problem


----------



## sid&kira

Wyrekin said:


> Oops meant to post this sooner.
> 
> Indi dog Houndini Ultra Harness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a brilliant harness although I would recommend getting the o-ring placed above the second strap rather than at the end of the harness as it can put the pressure on the abdomen if the dog stops behind you and the lead goes tight or if your dog is short like mine it can pull up on his back end as well.
> 
> It's basically three straps with the third one preventing the dog backing up. Scooby is sized so that the second strap fits behind a fatty lump he has under his right armpit hence why the second one is so far back on his body. All made to measure by Indi-dog and I got to choose the webbing colour and ribbon design.
> 
> I'm really pleased with it and Scooby seems happy to. :thumbsup:


Thanks for this, I shall take the feedback on board and start putting the rings higher up  x


----------



## Wyrekin

sid&kira said:


> Thanks for this, I shall take the feedback on board and start putting the rings higher up  x


Hey Sid, no worries, I meant to email you about it but never got round to it  The ring at the bottom of the harness is great when he's on his flexi or long line it's generally when he's walking on a normal lead with the others that I find his back end is pulled abut a bit. The option of having both one at the bottom and one part way down would be perfect for me and Scooby  x


----------



## Hanlou

sid&kira said:


> Thanks for this, I shall take the feedback on board and start putting the rings higher up  x


I wonder if you could add a 'Gallery' to your website?  x

One of the things I like to see when harness-shopping is how the harness fits on a dog as a whole rather than just a 'head shot'. Just an observation.... hope you don't mind! xx


----------



## Fluffster

We've just bought a Julius K9 harness in mini size for Daisy. It's a bit big for her but still useable and she will grow into it in no time. It's really sturdy and the handle on the back is great for keeping hold of a wriggly little cocker spaniel when you're trying to put her lead on! It got wet yesterday, as you will see from pic below, but dried very quickly and didn't seem to weigh her down any!

Trying to get her to stay still long enough for a decent photo is impossible, alas!


----------



## Gemmaa

I was using Mekuti harnesses, but didn't like the rings at the side as I don't use them on the terriers.
I ordered Freddie a Cosydog harness, but it was waaaaaay too small (where's my refund!).

So, I'm now using these little Trixie comfort harnesses .
The colours are brilliant, Danny normally blends in and it's hard to find him, but not anymore! 
Nice padding at the front, and it's the only piece of equipment that I've ever bought, where he hasn't ended up sulking and hiding! 
Even Freddie doesn't mind it! Makes it much quicker to get out on a walk .
I imagine if your dog backs up it would probably escape, but mine haven't aren't escape artists.

I went for a little jog with Freddie this morning, and it was brilliant. Very happy.


----------



## sid&kira

Wyrekin said:


> Hey Sid, no worries, I meant to email you about it but never got round to it  The ring at the bottom of the harness is great when he's on his flexi or long line it's generally when he's walking on a normal lead with the others that I find his back end is pulled abut a bit. The option of having both one at the bottom and one part way down would be perfect for me and Scooby  x


If you can live without it for a few days I can add one on higher up for you 



Hanlou said:


> I wonder if you could add a 'Gallery' to your website?  x
> 
> One of the things I like to see when harness-shopping is how the harness fits on a dog as a whole rather than just a 'head shot'. Just an observation.... hope you don't mind! xx


The gallery is a WIP, I've put the request into my tech man so its just a case of when he has the time  :thumbup:


----------



## Hanlou

sid&kira said:


> The gallery is a WIP, I've put the request into my tech man so its just a case of when he has the time  :thumbup:


Oohh exciting stuff!  xx


----------



## Lizz1155

Just looked through most of this thread trying to find the right harness for my dog, but haven't quite found the right thing... 

Looking for one with front-and-back lead attachments, and a carry handle, for a small dog (size of a miniature schnauzer). If it's luminous/light reflective that would also be a huge bonus. Anyone know of such a harness?


----------



## lullabydream

Gemmaa said:


> I was using Mekuti harnesses, but didn't like the rings at the side as I don't use them on the terriers.
> I ordered Freddie a Cosydog harness, but it was waaaaaay too small (where's my refund!).
> 
> So, I'm now using these little Trixie comfort harnesses .
> The colours are brilliant, Danny normally blends in and it's hard to find him, but not anymore!
> Nice padding at the front, and it's the only piece of equipment that I've ever bought, where he hasn't ended up sulking and hiding!
> Even Freddie doesn't mind it! Makes it much quicker to get out on a walk .
> I imagine if your dog backs up it would probably escape, but mine haven't aren't escape artists.
> 
> I went for a little jog with Freddie this morning, and it was brilliant. Very happy.


Where did you get the trixie harness from? Did a quick Google and couldn't find them. Am always looking for a green harness and can never find them.


----------



## sid&kira

Lizz1155 said:


> Just looked through most of this thread trying to find the right harness for my dog, but haven't quite found the right thing...
> 
> Looking for one with front-and-back lead attachments, and a carry handle, for a small dog (size of a miniature schnauzer). If it's luminous/light reflective that would also be a huge bonus. Anyone know of such a harness?


I can do my neo harness with a front ring, and it has a handle on the top, and I can do reflective strips


----------



## Gemmaa

lullabydream said:


> Where did you get the trixie harness from? Did a quick Google and couldn't find them. Am always looking for a green harness and can never find them.


Ebay, I think it's on there under "Fusion Norwegian Comfort Harness " .


----------



## dandogman

I'm going to be looking through this thread properly later, I'm interested in buying new harnesses for the girls.


----------



## lullabydream

Gemmaa said:


> Ebay, I think it's on there under "Fusion Norwegian Comfort Harness " .


Thank you so much


----------



## Little Cheif

Heres a new dog harness that i invented myself. Ive called it the GenX harness system and its not available to buy until November 2013. Its designed as multi use harness meaning it can be used for training, mobility, hiking, security handlers...etc

This is what it looks like with beautiful Simba being one of my test subjects - Hes a naughty little 5 month old malamute puppy who likes nothing better then to pull. Within minutes he stopped pulling.

View attachment 123990


Features: 
Air mesh interior allowing the harness to be left on for longer periods

View attachment 123983


Both the front and back sections are detachable

View attachment 123985


Handles on both the front and back sections of the dog harness. The handles are padded and the underneath has air mesh making it more comfortable for the handler. The webbing under the tummy and chest areas have a soft protective padding to help avoid chaffing.

View attachment 123988


Additional items (2 x torches) that can be bought separately

View attachment 123989


Prices are expensive but taking into account the quality do start from £69.99 and goes upto £79.99.


----------



## babycham2002

I am looking to buy a harness for Willow
Would it be possible to have one that is triple purpose as I am looking to use it on a walking belt, building up to cycling with her and maybe even bikejor eventually 

Obv if I have to buy seperate I don't mind, but in the interest of saving space (which is even tighter than money in this house) I would like one. 


Any help gratefully received


Vicki


----------



## LolaBoo

Apple has a julius k9 which in 6/7 weeks shes managed to grow out of 
so going to get her a SASS tracking/walking harness
Lola has a puppia jacket harness but im going to use Apples Julius k9 on her


----------



## BlueJay

Here's Rory's new one!
Try wiggling out into the road now...

*Indi-Dog Houdini Ultra Harness*


























Nice comfy fleece padding on his shoulders and soft webbing too.
Two clips to fasten round the chest and waist; the main bit just pops over his head and his leg steps in one side.
The mud came off it really easily, it looks comfy and doesn't seem to bother him in the slightest.... and he can't escape!


----------



## boxermadsam

I use the JK9 for Ozzy. I originally bought it because he had lumps removed from his neck and needed something other than a collar which would have rubbed / caught on the stitches.

I think it's brilliant, a really good fit, stays in place, doesn't rub and the handle on the top is super handy. Plus he doesn't tend to pull on it as much as he does on a collar if something catches his attention.

I hope I can manage the photo

http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=124284&stc=1&d=1380907049


----------



## LolaBoo

Tacey said:


> I bought another harness for April  It's strange I used to really not like harnesses.... but now I'm quite obsessed with finding the perfect harness!
> 
> It's a hurtta padded y harness  It seems really nice - fits her well and it's so reflective! Will be great for our early morning walks in the dark.


Was just having a quick read through this thread again because i seriously cant make up my mind well untill i saw this Hurtta one had a look on line found them on viovet and have decided to try Apple on one was going to try her on a sass but i really do like this better, she has had a jlis K9 for 7 weeks and has already outgrown it :/


----------



## Coffee

Bouncing for mumtomaddog


----------



## Coffee

Just thought I would add a quick post about Alfie's new harness 

Ruffwear Webmaster... very pleased with it. It's really lightweight but super strong. Plenty of adjustment points for a secure fit.

The only *tiny* negative might be the first strap, you need to pop the dog's leg through yourself and then over the head (unless I'm doing it wrong!), which doesn't bother Alfie at all but some dogs might not like that.


----------



## Lauren5159

Skip's XtraDog Fleece Harness arrived yesterday 

So far, I love it! He doesn't :lol:

Front attachment and back attachment, clips at both sides so you don't have to put his legs through it 

Only downside is that the neck is quick a small fit... But not too tight...


----------



## Gemmaa

Lauren5159 said:


> Skip's XtraDog Fleece Harness arrived yesterday
> 
> So far, I love it! He doesn't :lol:
> 
> Front attachment and back attachment, clips at both sides so you don't have to put his legs through it
> 
> *Only downside is that the neck is quick a small fit... But not too tight...*


So glad it's not just me! I've just bought one for Danny and I almost sent it back, but the size up would be too big, and it's not tight anywhere.
Really pleased with it though, it's been a big help with his loose lead walking.


----------



## Lauren5159

Gemmaa said:


> So glad it's not just me! I've just bought one for Danny and I almost sent it back, but the size up would be too big, and it's not tight anywhere.
> Really pleased with it though, it's been a big help with his loose lead walking.


I'm so glad I'm not the only one too lol... That was my dilemma too, you can't adjust the neck size and if I chose a size up, it would be way too big 

It's not strangling him at all, just that I would like it a bit more loose...

As for leash walking... It's a dream, isn't it? Skip's walking style changed instantly and he can't put his full weight behind him, which is awesome


----------



## Mumtomaddog

Coffee said:


> Just thought I would add a quick post about Alfie's new harness
> 
> Ruffwear Webmaster... very pleased with it. It's really lightweight but super strong. Plenty of adjustment points for a secure fit.
> 
> The only *tiny* negative might be the first strap, you need to pop the dog's leg through yourself and then over the head (unless I'm doing it wrong!), which doesn't bother Alfie at all but some dogs might not like that.


My Ruffwear harness came on Tuesday and although ive tried and tried to change the points etc i find that it slips round to the side... any tighter and it will be too tight, already he is refusing to wear it. Today he was cowering in the corner and trying to hide behind the curtain. I'm pretty sure it isnt hurting him because i can get 2 fingers in it, snugly but i really dont know why he doesnt like it.  Unless its because he knows he cant escape from it :lol:

Apart from that i love the harness. Its very sturdy and i feel confident that he cant escape no matter how much he twists and turns in it! :thumbup1:


----------



## SDPetcare

Lauren5159 said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one too lol... That was my dilemma too, you can't adjust the neck size and if I chose a size up, it would be way too big
> 
> It's not strangling him at all, just that I would like it a bit more loose...
> 
> As for leash walking... It's a dream, isn't it? Skip's walking style changed instantly and he can't put his full weight behind him, which is awesome


They are designed to fit snug on the neck as if not they wouldn't work for the purpose for which they were designed 

Jessy


----------



## Frollie

Anyone got recommendations of a harness that fits well over a Hurtta coat without restriction and doesn't have to be slipped over the head?


----------



## Muri

Frollie said:


> Anyone got recommendations of a harness that fits well over a Hurtta coat without restriction and doesn't have to be slipped over the head?


Hurtta T harness? they have a photo of this harness being put over the hurrta coat....

I have researched this T hurtta T harness (although some don't like the T design) and was about to order one from a place they sell them at 10 Euro/piece (they are on sale) but than I learned that Hurtta is a finish company but their products are made in China :frown2: So EU prices for a chinese product...That has put me off their stuff as if clothes for people from china are quesionable than stuff for pets is probably even less regulated...But that is just me. I am not trying to put anyone off hurtta if they like their stuff. I am just providing info of where it is made because this is info that I like to know before buying things...

I bought the Julius K9 beltharness for short walks. This is made in EU...It is very easy and quick to put on and I think it should fit over a dog coat...But of course it depends on the dog - mine is not prone to taking his harness or collar off


----------



## JessIncaFCR

Muri said:


> Hurtta T harness? they have a photo of this harness being put over the hurrta coat....
> 
> I have researched this T hurtta T harness (although some don't like the T design) and was about to order one from a place they sell them at 10 Euro/piece (they are on sale) but than I learned that Hurtta is a finish company but their products are made in China :frown2: So EU prices for a chinese product...That has put me off their stuff as if clothes for people from china are quesionable than stuff for pets is probably even less regulated...But that is just me. I am not trying to put anyone off hurtta if they like their stuff. I am just providing info of where it is made because this is info that I like to know before buying things...
> 
> I bought the Julius K9 beltharness for short walks. This is made in EU...It is very easy and quick to put on and I think it should fit over a dog coat...But of course it depends on the dog - mine is not prone to taking his harness or collar off


I didn't realise hurtta stuff was made in China  :frown2:

Wish I had known before buying their products


----------



## Muri

JessIncaFCR said:


> I didn't realise hurtta stuff was made in China  :frown2:
> 
> Wish I had known before buying their products


Yeah...it took me a while to find out this info (and a couple of emails)...but luckily before I bought the harness...

I am just weird in wanting to know where the products are from...it just bugs me because if i wanted a chinese product than i would shop at chinese stores - much cheaper...
One thing that always has me suspicious is if I can't find where the products are made on the producer site...Because ussually if they are made in EU,UK,USA, Australia etc. this is stated on the website. If not than...there is a great chance the products are made in China 
I am just picky, thats all 

Ok,I know that was OT, but just had to say it 

I myself am still looking for another harness (an H, or Y design) additionally to the Jk9 harness (and the 4 harnesses that just didn't work out for my dog, lol ) so still doing research


----------



## Muri

I managed to finally take a few photos of my dog where the JK9 IDC beltharness is clearly visible so I am posting the pic here...(Pics are not the best, but the harness can be seen  )







I just have to say that despite being unsure about the design at first, I am glad that I bought this harness! 
I use it as an everyday harness as it is so easy to put on, has a handle to prevent my dog from falling on the stairs or when crossing the road (he is 13 yrs) when he has bad days. This harness does not slip around and it doesn't seem to bother him at al  Well the Martin Sellier harness (I put a photo of it in one of the previous post) didn't bother him either but it constantly slipped around his body from after wearing it about a month...

Although I do think the chest strap in the IDC beltharness could be a bit higher because I think positioned like that it could hinder the movement of the front legs a bit... So I orderd the original JK9 beltharness (not the IDC) in red as well   I will post pics of it when it arrives 

And the JK9 stuff is made in EU, not China


----------



## Coffee

Mumtomaddog said:


> My Ruffwear harness came on Tuesday and although ive tried and tried to change the points etc i find that it slips round to the side... any tighter and it will be too tight, already he is refusing to wear it. Today he was cowering in the corner and trying to hide behind the curtain. I'm pretty sure it isnt hurting him because i can get 2 fingers in it, snugly but i really dont know why he doesnt like it.  Unless its because he knows he cant escape from it :lol:
> 
> Apart from that i love the harness. Its very sturdy and i feel confident that he cant escape no matter how much he twists and turns in it! :thumbup1:


That's really strange, that it's slipping around to the side  I don't know what to suggest really. Actually, yes I do - I would contact Ruffwear and see if they have any suggestions... for the price of it I would at least expect it to fit well!


----------



## SixStar

Can anyone recommend me a harness that would be suitable used exclusively for swimming with a longline attached? 

Needs to be fairly lightweight as not to bog the down too much in the water but supportive enough to be able to maneuver the dog.

Have been using a second hand Ezydog chest plate but the buckle snapped, wouldn't be keen to buy another as they take forever to dry.

Thanks


----------



## Muri

Harnesses made for water rescue dogs:

Harnais de travail à l'eau pour chien. Sellerie en NYLON : laisses, colliers, muselières, accouples, longes, harnais pour chien et chiot

Moon And Back ~ Dolphin Set (scroll down)

Harnais de Travail à l'Eau Classique Poignées Rondes

Harnais de Travail à l'Eau Classique Poignées Plates

http://domainedelafleurdeschamps.fr/harnais/harnais.htm

These are the "light"harnesses (not the vests)- but if not needed for water work I think many "normal" harnesses would do the job  
Bellomania harnesses are similar to ezydog in design - made especially for water (tho I have no personal experience of them):
http://bellomania.com/en/neoprene-harnesses.html


----------



## SixStar

Thanks - the sites are all in French, but looking at the pictures, they're not really what I'm after.


----------



## Lauren5159

SixStar said:


> Thanks - the sites are all in French, but looking at the pictures, they're not really what I'm after.


What about this?:

Water-Repelling balancing and Dog Walking harness

It does say at the start of the description that it's made for dogs who like to swim, it's lightweight and doesn't freeze...

Don't know if it's what you're looking for though


----------



## Coffee

SixStar said:


> Thanks - the sites are all in French, but looking at the pictures, they're not really what I'm after.


The Ruffwear Webmaster is very lightweight but strong & secure... dries very quickly due to the lightness of the material. Not cheap though...


----------



## JessIncaFCR

SixStar said:


> Thanks - the sites are all in French, but looking at the pictures, they're not really what I'm after.


What about one of the Hurtta harnesses made out of neoprene?


----------



## SixStar

Lauren5159 said:


> What about this?:
> 
> Water-Repelling balancing and Dog Walking harness
> 
> It does say at the start of the description that it's made for dogs who like to swim, it's lightweight and doesn't freeze...
> 
> Don't know if it's what you're looking for though


Ooh yes, I like that one very much. Will definitely keep that one in mind.



Coffee said:


> The Ruffwear Webmaster is very lightweight but strong & secure... dries very quickly due to the lightness of the material. Not cheap though...


I use a Webmaster for Jake but wondered if it'd be too bulky for a little (6.5 kg) dog? 



JessIncaFCR said:


> What about one of the Hurtta harnesses made out of neoprene?


Off to Google!

Thanks all of you


----------



## katGirlDo

Every one seems to rate the perfect fit harness.
Is there anyone that does not recommend it and if so, why not?


----------



## Muri

katGirlDo said:


> Every one seems to rate the perfect fit harness.
> Is there anyone that does not recommend it and if so, why not?


Hm - I both love the harness and find it unpractical for ceratin cases... 

and in any case- I love the fact that they are made in Uk and that dog games provides an excellent customer service...

I have 3 of them for my cats...and 1 for our small dog. I just love it on the cats and like it quite a lot on my small dog. With cats it is just the perfect harness for me...with the dog I think it is a bit hot in summer....
But the harness works on them because they are all short haired...
Unfortunately I can't use this harness on my large dog...mainly becasue he is heavy coated. And heavy coats just don't mix well with fleece (read: big mess!)....plus I am sceptical about plastic buckles holding back a very large dog if he bolted (not that mine doesthis, he is a senior, but because of fleece hecan't have it anyway...).


----------



## Gemmaa

I've just bought Freddie a Julius-K9 belt harness. Really impressed with it .
Not too bulky, easy to adjust and no problems putting it on or taking it off. It doesn't rub around his armpits which is an added bonus as he has skimpy fur.
I'm also really pleased that I've found "Shy Dog" labels which should be here soon.


----------



## SLB

Six star, Pen and Lou's are neoprene padded and they dry quickly. I'm sure indi dog could put neoprene on any design she does if you give her a message


----------



## labradrk

katGirlDo said:


> Every one seems to rate the perfect fit harness.
> Is there anyone that does not recommend it and if so, why not?


Bo ripped her Perfect Fit Harness - the front section ripped cleanly in two when she pulled after something. Luckily I use a double ended lead!

They sent me a replacement but after a couple of months, the padding on the bit by the armpits started to fray and began rubbing her. So, that had to be binned.

I've had much more success with her basic fleece harness from the same company, which is strange considering the Perfect Fit is the much more robust looking product of the two.

However, Bo is a fairly hardened puller so I suspect the harness is absolutely fine for 95% of more easy going dogs!


----------



## knuckingfuts

Afternoon all.

Does anyone have pics of Indi-dog's adjustable harness? The website doesn't have a very good pic of it.

I am thinking my next harness will have a floating O ring - does this have one or a loop I can attach one to myself?


----------



## SLB

knuckingfuts said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Does anyone have pics of Indi-dog's adjustable harness? The website doesn't have a very good pic of it.
> 
> I am thinking my next harness will have a floating O ring - does this have one or a loop I can attach one to myself?


All the harnesses are adjustable except the running ones...

The Neo Harness which has the floating O ring comes as standard. I believe the rest are sewn in.


----------



## Siskin

I'm eyeing up the Indi dog Neo harness, but I'm thinking it's probably best to wait until Isla is pretty much full grown which could be a while yet. I want to get them to put a D ring on the front as well. How adjustable are they?
I bought Isla a new collar about a month ago and put it on at the smallest hole, today I had to let it out a hole which has surprised me as I thought she had got the majority of new growth out the way.


----------



## knuckingfuts

SLB said:


> All the harnesses are adjustable except the running ones...
> 
> The Neo Harness which has the floating O ring comes as standard. I believe the rest are sewn in.


My apologies, I should have been clearer - it was basically just called adjustable harness. I am pretty sure I would be going for the neo one and if they can do a front ring that would seal the deal!
25mm Adjustable Harness


----------



## SLB

You're better off asking Indi-Dog herself. 

The Neo Harnesses are made to measure - Pen's has plenty of room either way, as does Lou & Jack's.


----------



## pogo

I've finally got an el perro comfort harness for chance - with harvs coming next month and i absolutely love it! yes expensive but i don't care


----------



## labradrk

pogo said:


> I've finally got an el perro comfort harness for chance - with harvs coming next month and i absolutely love it! yes expensive but i don't care


Oh, that is very nice! how much?


----------



## WeedySeaDragon

*Dog Games Fleece Lined Harness;*










I really, really want to like these harnesses more than I do. They seem very good quality, are lovely and soft, easy to put on, wash well and are reasonably priced. They also come in a good range of sizes and colours.

However, they don't seem to suit narrow dogs at all and are very easy to slip out of, regardless of how well they're fitted. We've also found that the fleece sleeve covering the girth strap twists round as the dog moves and forever needs sorting out.

We do have a few in various sizes which we use whenever we have a puppy (hence Wybie's in the picture being too big!!) but I wouldn't use one on an adult dog or anywhere it could be dangerous if the dog escaped.

*Ruffwear Webmaster;*










These are the harnesses we currently use with all of our lot. They're very practical, primarily (for us!!) because they're pretty much impossible to escape from. They're surprisingly lightweight, wash and dry well, are nicely padded (including on the belly strap which most harnesses with an extra strap aren't) and aren't all restrictive. The handle is very useful for grabbing them if need be, or helping them over stiles or very rough terrain. They're highly adjustable and can easily be made to fit even very narrow dogs pretty well.

The only problems we've had with them is that the plastic sliders you use to adjust the straps have a tendency to move ever so slightly during use. Not to the point where the harness comes loose during the course of a single walk but they do need re-tightening every few times they're used. They do sometimes slip ever so slightly to one side on the whippets when they're on their leads. They're a little faffy to get on and off, I could see dogs not keen on being manhandled might object to having them put on.

I'm considering trying to Dog Games Perfect Fit harness to see if it's any more secure than the Fleece Lined one. I'd like something a bit less bulky and easier to put on/take off than the RW but more secure than the DGFL. Has anyone with a houdini or sighthound used one successfully?


----------



## pogo

labradrk said:


> Oh, that is very nice! how much?


a lot! 4cm Fleece Comfort Harness


----------



## sid&kira

knuckingfuts said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Does anyone have pics of Indi-dog's adjustable harness? The website doesn't have a very good pic of it.
> 
> I am thinking my next harness will have a floating O ring - does this have one or a loop I can attach one to myself?












This one doesn't have a floating O ring, the only one of mine which does is the Neo, which is one of my most popular harnesses, best to wait until your dog is mostly grown though as only the belly strap on all my other harnesses are adjustable


----------



## sid&kira

WeedySeaDragon said:


> I'm considering trying to Dog Games Perfect Fit harness to see if it's any more secure than the Fleece Lined one. I'd like something a bit less bulky and easier to put on/take off than the RW but more secure than the DGFL. Has anyone with a houdini or sighthound used one successfully?


my Houdini-Ultra harness is pretty popular with Houdini's, escape proof! 
25mm Houdini Ultra Harness


----------



## WeedySeaDragon

sid&kira said:


> my Houdini-Ultra harness is pretty popular with Houdini's, escape proof!
> 25mm Houdini Ultra Harness


I've had a look at yours but it's not padded enough for the whippets unfortunately.


----------



## knuckingfuts

Thanks Indi-dog. Would you be able to attach a front ring on the neo?

I am a bit worried about getting the measurements right. I'm not very good at stuff like that.

This is a really good thread.


----------



## Shikoku

Really enjoyed reading through this thread, so I thought I'd give it a little bump.


----------



## cookielucylou

Just been pointed to this thread. My pup is a 4 month old american bulldog and I would like a harness for her as she was pulling on the way home and nearly choking herself! So any suggestions?


----------



## Lizz1155

cookielucylou said:


> Just been pointed to this thread. My pup is a 4 month old american bulldog and I would like a harness for her as she was pulling on the way home and nearly choking herself! So any suggestions?


Pretty much any type of harness will stop that horrible choking noise from pulling on a collar, since a harness will distribute the tension much more evenly  Problem is, back-leading harnesses can sometimes make the pulling worse (even though they won't be choking), since they allow a dog to pull with their shoulders rather than just their neck. (Think about why huskies use harnesses for sledding rather than collars... )

If you think lead-pulling is going to be a problem, you should look at front-leading harnesses. (Ones where the lead attaches to the chest rather than over the dog's back). If the lead attaches to the dog's chest, they have nothing to pull against. I personally like the Kumfipet harness (3 attachment points and reasonably priced) - but Xtradog, Ttouch and Mekuti are also pretty good.

I guess since she's an american bulldog, it's probably worth looking for a harness which clips around the neck, rather than one which you have to slip directly over her head (since bulldogs have quite big heads, right?  ). The Mekuti has an option of adding a clip around the neck, but I'm not sure about the others.


----------



## Fluffster

Daisy doesn't like stuff going over her head much, and we use a Julius K9 harness which is nice and sturdy. It doesn't have a front attachment though, but I'd recommend starting on loose lead walking training right away and not letting her get the chance to get pulling ingrained. That's a mistake I made with Daisy and it's still not solved!


----------



## cookielucylou

Thankyou thats very helpful. I remember having a harness for our old gsd which was useless as she would just pull us along, didnt realise there were so many to try.
I am going to work on her pulling but dont want her getting hurt while she is doing it.


----------



## Mariek76

My DH really wants a harness for Jethro but I've read/heard mixed opinions on whether they're a good idea for Newfies.

Anyone used one for a giant breed/Newf/St Bernard?


----------



## Dobermutt

I don't really have any decent pictures showing the harness properly - but for Harley, I have a *First Class Pet Company* harness (and leash set), although I only tend to use the harness when I'm using his long-line.

The harness is made of/has Neoprene, therefore is great for him - he loves running around in the rain, splashing about & it never gets heavy or absorbs - very easy to clean, and it's definitely very strong. It's also padded & doesn't rub or make him uncomfortable 

It's pretty lightweight & easy-fitting. The dog doesn't have to step into the harness, just put one leg through one side & then attach to clips on the other side. Easy to put on & take off. It also has reflective strips all over (as does the leash), which is helpful with us living in a busy area with lots of cars etc!

Two are of him wearing it - other two are the photos I could find online! First one is the chest-piece that you see in the second photo of him & the second photo is of the clips 

I love the design, it's simple but still nice  In my opinion, it's fairly good quality & has done the job well! Can't fault it!

I can't remember _exactly_ how much it cost - I think it was roughly £20 or thereabouts, definitely worth it!


----------



## catseyes

Dobermutt said:


> I don't really have any decent pictures showing the harness properly - but for Harley, I have a *First Class Pet Company* harness (and leash set), although I only tend to use the harness when I'm using his long-line.
> 
> The harness is made of/has Neoprene, therefore is great for him - he loves running around in the rain, splashing about & it never gets heavy or absorbs - very easy to clean, and it's definitely very strong. It's also padded & doesn't rub or make him uncomfortable
> 
> It's pretty lightweight & easy-fitting. The dog doesn't have to step into the harness, just put one leg through one side & then attach to clips on the other side. Easy to put on & take off. It also has reflective strips all over (as does the leash), which is helpful with us living in a busy area with lots of cars etc!
> 
> Two are of him wearing it - other two are the photos I could find online! First one is the chest-piece that you see in the second photo of him & the second photo is of the clips
> 
> I love the design, it's simple but still nice  In my opinion, it's fairly good quality & has done the job well! Can't fault it!
> 
> I can't remember _exactly_ how much it cost - I think it was roughly £20 or thereabouts, definitely worth it!


wow thats identical to the ezydog chest plate harness!! Which is the one we have for zelda and she pulls into it but its comfy and fine for a long line, if we do road walking she has a fleece harness with a front ring.


----------



## tinaK

I use a Perfect fit harness on both my dogs.

They are very comfortable, as I they come in 4 bits you really can find the perfect fit of each piece for your dog 

Each of my dogs wearing a perfect fit


----------



## MontyMaude

Mariek76 said:


> My DH really wants a harness for Jethro but I've read/heard mixed opinions on whether they're a good idea for Newfies.
> 
> Anyone used one for a giant breed/Newf/St Bernard?


I never used a harness on my old bernard but there weren't many about then but and I know they aren't popular on here, I used a Halti head collar with her, I padded the nose band out with a piece of fleece as it did sit close to her eyes but it never went in them and she walked like an absolute dream on it, she did walk well on her collar too but it was piece of mind for me as she weighed more than me I felt I had slight control over her on a Halti.


----------



## Dobermutt

catseyes said:


> wow thats identical to the ezydog chest plate harness!! Which is the one we have for zelda and she pulls into it but its comfy and fine for a long line, if we do road walking she has a fleece harness with a front ring.


I've seen a few black ones on other dogs that I thought looked almost exactly the same to the one I have - but they only do this harness in grey! Is the black harness I'm seeing the EzyDog one?  They look very similar, almost identical in design, I like it! 

Yeah, my one pulls in his harness - but it's controllable to a certain extent. He doesn't pull in his collar, but there's something about the harness that just makes him go loopy  Like I said, I mostly use it for when we use his long-line to avoid any accidents!


----------



## Aurelie

I've been getting Betsy used to her Mekuti harness for the last few days - lots of treats getting it on and off etc and today we are going out for a walk in it. I do wish that the instructions on the website for attaching the lead we a little clearer or had more picture of exactly where it attaches. I'll let you all know how we get on.


----------



## loopylori

Has anyone seen or used patento harness.It looks good to me and I love the built in handle but I cannot find any reviews.
I am reluctant to buy more equipment which is rubbish.I just want one for when Titan is on a long lead as obviously it is safer than on a collar.
If you haven't used one what do you think of the look of it
ie;does it look like the dog could escape from it.
does it look comfortable.
ty for any response.


----------



## HappyWag

Just had a quick look, and I personally don't like the look of it, as it looks more like a collar with harness bit attached. Possibly it could therefore put pressure on the throat like a collar would.
Doesn't look like a dog could back out of it due to the collar bit.
I think there are better harnesses out there for similar money, which would be more fit for purpose.
I have the perfect fit for Jasper, which is a good style. Plus the mekuti harness.
Good luck in finding a suitable harness, but that one looks a bit gimmicky to me.


----------



## Coffee

I love the Ruffwear Webmaster harness so much I've just ordered another one in red (as I do like to have a spare for days when one has been washed). We had an incident a few days ago with a off lead "friendly" dog  and Alfie went berserk... I reckon the harness was given it's most thorough "test" to date and passed with flying colours. I had been looking around for a cheaper, similar one but then thought I might as well stick with what I know works 

Best harness I've ever used... couldn't recommend it enough.


----------



## Fluffster

Daisy's Hurtta harness arrived today, I really like it. Much more light-weight for warm days than the Julius K9 and less bulky.


----------



## Guest

I like the Hurtia very much nice usefull handle too!

I love the ruffwear types but their a tad on the expensive side I would have to beg for one for my Birthday in september ^__^

Not sure if extra clips could be added I really like the ruffwear range in general.


----------



## Fluffster

I like all her harnesses to have a handle as she has a knack of getting stuck in undergrowth or in mud and it's easier to haul her out :lol:


----------



## Guest

Fluffster said:


> I like all her harnesses to have a handle as she has a knack of getting stuck in undergrowth or in mud and it's easier to haul her out :lol:


Owning a cocker I know the feeling that would be very usefull ^^


----------



## loopylori

HappyWag said:


> Just had a quick look, and I personally don't like the look of it, as it looks more like a collar with harness bit attached. Possibly it could therefore put pressure on the throat like a collar would.
> Doesn't look like a dog could back out of it due to the collar bit.
> I think there are better harnesses out there for similar money, which would be more fit for purpose.
> I have the perfect fit for Jasper, which is a good style. Plus the mekuti harness.
> Good luck in finding a suitable harness, but that one looks a bit gimmicky to me.


Thanks.
I had a mekuti for Titan he has outgrown it. On closer inspection of the patento I agree it does look like a collar around the neck.
Going to check out the perfect fit and the others mentioned. I looked at the julius k9 but the old man didn't like it.

Thank you everyone


----------



## Fluffster

Daisy's Puppia harnesses arrived today (Yes I have bought her three different makes of harness this week  ) They're nice but I can't actually remember for what purpose I bought them  Will be nice for summer I think as they are mesh, for offlead walks where she will rarely have to be on-lead as I don't think I'd want to use them on any of our lead-walks just for security's sake. 

I've just done a harness inventory and I need some sort of professional help.

1x Mekuti harness
3 x Julius K9 (one doesn't fit)
2 x Puppia harness
1 x Hurtta harness
1 x Random anti-pull harness we don't use

EIGHT


----------



## Picklelily

Dobermutt said:


> I've seen a few black ones on other dogs that I thought looked almost exactly the same to the one I have - but they only do this harness in grey! Is the black harness I'm seeing the EzyDog one?  They look very similar, almost identical in design, I like it!
> 
> Yeah, my one pulls in his harness - but it's controllable to a certain extent. He doesn't pull in his collar, but there's something about the harness that just makes him go loopy  Like I said, I mostly use it for when we use his long-line to avoid any accidents!


We have the Ezydog chest plate I find she throws herself into it and enjoys pulling forward in it. I wouldn't recommend it for a puller but its great in the car.


----------



## Fluffster

Managed to get a pic of Puppia harness, excuse manic face, I was holding her ball :lol:


----------



## Aurelie

Fluffster said:


> Daisy's Puppia harnesses arrived today (Yes I have bought her three different makes of harness this week  ) They're nice but I can't actually remember for what purpose I bought them  Will be nice for summer I think as they are mesh, for offlead walks where she will rarely have to be on-lead as I don't think I'd want to use them on any of our lead-walks just for security's sake.
> 
> I've just done a harness inventory and I need some sort of professional help.
> 
> 1x Mekuti harness
> 3 x Julius K9 (one doesn't fit)
> 2 x Puppia harness
> 1 x Hurtta harness
> 1 x Random anti-pull harness we don't use
> 
> EIGHT


What do you think of your Hurtta harness? I think I am going to get Betsy one.


----------



## Aurelie

My Mekuti has been sent back - Betsy can reverse out of it, I am positive it is fitted correctly and I certainly couldn't make it any tighter without causing her discomfort so it's the end of the Mekuti for us. 

It's a shame because as a company I really rate them, they despatched it quickly (it arrived within 24 hrs), their aftercare is fantastic and it is a beautifully made harness, it's just not right for us. They didn't quibble when I asked for a returns number and have been friendly and polite. 

I do still want a harness though, so on with the search!


----------



## happysaz133

Mine have harnesses from 2 Hounds Design in America. I paid $75 including shipping to the UK for them.


DSC_0144 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0141 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0142 by Niseag, on Flickr










I've used several UK based harnesses and padded ones, and none compare to these. They are brilliant.
Freedom No Pull Harness


----------



## Fluffster

Aurelie said:


> What do you think of your Hurtta harness? I think I am going to get Betsy one.


It's brilliant, probably my favourite of our harnesses. Lightweight, secure (held back a seriously struggling Daisy at flyball last night) and PINK  The handle is very useful too.


----------



## Coffee

Aurelie said:


> My Mekuti has been sent back - Betsy can reverse out of it, I am positive it is fitted correctly and I certainly couldn't make it any tighter without causing her discomfort so it's the end of the Mekuti for us.
> 
> It's a shame because as a company I really rate them, they despatched it quickly (it arrived within 24 hrs), their aftercare is fantastic and it is a beautifully made harness, it's just not right for us. They didn't quibble when I asked for a returns number and have been friendly and polite.
> 
> I do still want a harness though, so on with the search!


I really rate the Ruffwear Webmaster if you've got an escape artist.

Ruffwear Webmaster Dog Harness - Dog Harnesses - Dog Collars & Harnesses - Dogs

There's some photos of Alfie wearing the grey one a few pages back and this is the red one:


----------



## bella2013

Fluffster said:


> It's brilliant, probably my favourite of our harnesses. Lightweight, secure (held back a seriously struggling Daisy at flyball last night) and PINK  The handle is very useful too.


I can second that, Tess has one and its great washes really well too. She doesnt like harness that go in her armpits and refuses to walk and this was the first one she would walk in, she also has a perfect fit but the only thing i dont like is it doesnt have a handle to grab her, other than that its great.


----------



## Tacey

April has another new harness. It's the xtradog water repellent harness. I bought the small/medium at crufts but had to send it back to exchange for the small...  It seems very nice though! April rolls in mud and jumps in puddles every single day and her all her harnesses end up extremely smelly no matter how much I wash them... so this seemed ideal! It's also got a ring on the front.


----------



## princeno5

happysaz133 said:


> Mine have harnesses from 2 Hounds Design in America. I paid $75 including shipping to the UK for them.
> 
> 
> DSC_0144 by Niseag, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0141 by Niseag, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0142 by Niseag, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used several UK based harnesses and padded ones, and none compare to these. They are brilliant.
> Freedom No Pull Harness


im looking at these,i got a bit put off thinking the tightening between the shoulders might pinch.have you found it does


----------



## VickynHolly

Aurelie said:


> My Mekuti has been sent back - Betsy can reverse out of it, I am positive it is fitted correctly and I certainly couldn't make it any tighter without causing her discomfort so it's the end of the Mekuti for us.
> 
> It's a shame because as a company I really rate them, they despatched it quickly (it arrived within 24 hrs), their aftercare is fantastic and it is a beautifully made harness, it's just not right for us. They didn't quibble when I asked for a returns number and have been friendly and polite.
> 
> I do still want a harness though, so on with the search!


Holly has done this before with quite a few harnesses, not with that make of harness though. She has had a perfect fit one for ages, never even come close to slipping out of it. I really rate it.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

We got Indie one of these from ezydog a couple of weeks ago because it looked sturdy and I wanted a good handle for holding on to her with and helping lift her in and out of the car.



We had looked at the Julius K9 but thought the ezydog looked better. However the boys have just got a new Julius K9 each and they fit much better than Indie's so we are going to get her one of those too - in purple to match her lead.



The only slight worry is the chest strap might make Arthur sore as his skin looked a bit red when we took it off today.



The labels are just a bit of fun - I also have "Rescue Dogs" to go on them for more serious occasions


----------



## Indiandpuppy

2 harnesses ordered, 1 on commission and 1 on amazon


----------



## Muri

rottiepointerhouse said:


> The only slight worry is the chest strap might make Arthur sore as his skin looked a bit red when we took it off today.


Just wanted to say - the JK9 also offer the padding for the chest strap of the harness. it is available in neoprene and fleece that I am aware of, but there might be other padding options available.
Though I must admit that I never needed to use the paddings as my boy has dense coat so the harness never rubbed him...(I have the JK9 IDC beltharness)


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Muri said:


> Just wanted to say - the JK9 also offer the padding for the chest strap of the harness. it is available in neoprene and fleece that I am aware of, but there might be other padding options available.
> Though I must admit that I never needed to use the paddings as my boy has dense coat so the harness never rubbed him...(I have the JK9 IDC beltharness)


Thank you I will have a look as I'm about to go and order one for Indie. Arthur has a rub mark already and he has only worn it a couple of times.


----------



## Aurelie

Coffee said:


> I really rate the Ruffwear Webmaster if you've got an escape artist.
> 
> Ruffwear Webmaster Dog Harness - Dog Harnesses - Dog Collars & Harnesses - Dogs
> 
> There's some photos of Alfie wearing the grey one a few pages back and this is the red one:


Lovely harness and yes - there is no way she could get out of that!


----------



## Aurelie

VickynHolly said:


> Holly has done this before with quite a few harnesses, not with that make of harness though. She has had a perfect fit one for ages, never even come close to slipping out of it. I really rate it.


Thanks, I'll investigate


----------



## Siskin

happysaz133 said:


> Mine have harnesses from 2 Hounds Design in America. I paid $75 including shipping to the UK for them.
> 
> 
> DSC_0144 by Niseag, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0141 by Niseag, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0142 by Niseag, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used several UK based harnesses and padded ones, and none compare to these. They are brilliant.
> Freedom No Pull Harness


I've sent for one of these and it arrived today. I've been looking for a new harness for Isla as I want one with both front and back rings. I have a Premier no pull harness which works well but it was beginning to get too small across the chest and I couldn't expand it any more. This one looked just what I was looking for. I can't actually give it a thorough good road test as Isla has come into season, but we had a go walking up and down the garden and it seems very effective, but time will tell. What I did like though, was the double ended lead with the sliding traffic handle that came with it. The harness works in a similar fashion to the Mekuti in that you connect the lead to the front and the back fixings and guide the dog along applying pressure to the front or back of the harness to 'balance' the dog. What is very useful is that you can unclip the lead from the from ring and slide the handle to the end and have a longer lead just connected to the back ring with a proper handle at the end.


----------



## Firedog

I really like the Puppia harness. The one I have for Starla fits around the body and then clips behind and then Velcro's behind that. It also has double rings for you to connect the lead. It wasn't cheap but I have found something very similar on eBay for £5.00. You can't really see it properly but here is a picture of her wearing it.


----------



## SLB

Ooh I get to update this 

To go with my other harnesses. I bought my lot new ones.


























So

*Indi Dog Comfort Harness* (No longer on the website)

*Price*: Varies depending on type of padding (neoprene/fleece), fabric or webbing and additional features (such as a grab handle)

*Features*:

Made to measure
Soft padding
Adjustable girth
Over the head, two buckles to fasten the girth (rather than stepping in)
Floating O ring

*My review*:

Ok so the dogs have had them a couple of weeks now and they have been used almost daily. Apart from me possibly measuring Louie's wrong and I might send it back for re-adjustments (- still haven't made my mind up yet. Sorry Sid!) I am pleased with them.

I have had to get used to the attachment point being further back than they were on the Neo's but I think I have that sussed now. The dogs are happy to have them put on and apart from the girth strap occasionally twisting as you clip one side in then go to do the other - they are very easy to put on, simple over the head and strap up behind the legs.

When the dogs are walking in them, they do tend to fall to the side a little with the weight of the clip. But if my lot aren't doing nice walking they have the leads taut and the harnesses stay in place relatively well.










I've been jogging with the dogs recently and the harnesses hold up well in that area too.










And we've also done a bit of running too..










The harnesses are great for multi-purpose so when I get my bike fixed I will be trying them out as joring harnesses. 

I would also like to add that I am very happy with them.


----------



## Siskin

Thought I would give an update on a harness I bought about six weeks ago which has had a thorough good testing in a number of situations.

It's a Freedom No pull harness.










Looking at the photo I think it's needs a bit of adjusting to bring the chest strap up higher. Funny how you think it's on right but a photo will tell you a lot more.

Review
The harness had lead attachments on the front (chest) and back and comes supplied with a matching lead with a 'floating' handle which can move along the lead. This allows the lead to be attached to both rings or on the front or back and have a longer lead with a proper handle on the end. The harness can be adjusted for size and fit very easily and has a soft velvet cover on the belly strap and the strap that goes between the front legs. If the harness gets wet, the velvet part takes time to dry, but I have so far seen no deterioration in the material. To put on, the harness has to go over the head and the strap passed between the front legs and connected to the side straps on each side by snap connectors. Isla generally goes forward, so don't really know if she could pull backwards out of it. On one occasion she shot backwards when scared by a cat , the harness stayed in place and didn't appeared to have moved.
I've found the harness very good for controlling Isla especially when connected to both fastenings and I use it like that if I need a lot of control such as in crowded situations especially if there are a lot of dogs about. If needing a bit less control, but still needing her close to me I find the front ring alone is fine. I mainly use the back fastening as she gets a fair amount of control from that due to the way the harness works. It's great for use with a flexi using the back fastening. The consequence has been that Isla is walking in a much more controlled fashion and is now more relaxed on the lead and she hardly pulls at all (unless she sees another dog). I'm so pleased with it that I recommended it to the family that owns Isla's brother. They were beginning to have a lot of trouble controlling him as he is a big strong dog already. The difference has been amazing and they are really pleased with it too.


----------



## Little Cheif

Has no one here ever tried the GenX harness from Quincysdogs.com?

I don't know if this picture is going to show up as a big picture but heres my Roxie wearing it:

















Incase some of you don't know, this is Roxie, a 7 year old female Rottie who suffers from arthritis. I came across her on Petforums only a few months ago around the time my newfoundland died and once i heard her story that the owners no longer wanted her, simply cause she had arthritis and HD (plus after finding out that this poor girl lived outside under some tarpoline :mad2: ) - well that was it... she had my name all over her  So heres one or two more pictures as i cant stop showing her off.


----------



## Sarah H

Just thought I'd have a look through this for a new harness for Nooka as one of the clips on hers keeps breaking.

Sooo bumping back up so people can have a look and also for others to add their reviews of harnesses.


----------



## wileys mum

Heres mine speacially made for my dog as you can see it sits back from under his front legs so it doesnt rub his pits , as he got harness rub from his old nylon one , his nylon one was exactly the same as the one the fawn dog is wearing in the pic , i toyed with getting a leather one , a nice hand made one not a mass produced one , but didnt want to make him look hard and thought leather might rub aswell , so went for the fleecy one


----------



## SLB

Bumping.....


----------



## Lauren5159

I recently got Skip a Neo Harness from Indi-Dog:










Because it's made to order, I got it made with an additional front clip so that he doesn't have to put his head through (he hates that).

I love it! His old Xtradog one would twist under his armpits and when wet, would rub and become very heavy. This one is so light 

I love the floating o ring and the fact that it sits further back on his ribs so no chance of rubbing. Skip doesn't mind it nearly as much as his old one and it's really sturdy 

Looks like my next purchase will be a collar and lead to match


----------



## LolaBoo

Lauren5159 said:


> I recently got Skip a Neo Harness from Indi-Dog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's made to order, I got it made with an additional front clip so that he doesn't have to put his head through (he hates that).
> 
> I love it! His old Xtradog one would twist under his armpits and when wet, would rub and become very heavy. This one is so light
> 
> I love the floating o ring and the fact that it sits further back on his ribs so no chance of rubbing. Skip doesn't mind it nearly as much as his old one and it's really sturdy
> 
> Looks like my next purchase will be a collar and lead to match


Apple has the Neo best harness she has had


----------



## dorrit

Benny is going blind and began to hate walking on a collar so I thought about a harness, hes had one befroe but it rubbed his pits and made him sore..
Still gragging him along on a collar was just not on.. So off to the local pet store and we tried on lots of different types before setteling on a Karlie art sportiv plus..
Im happy to say from the moment we put it on he was back to his normal happy self and off trotting along the road without a worry in the world..

http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums...c-b2b1-4cae-9112-eca606edcbf6_zpsbfb12ff6.jpg

http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums...2-1162-461f-8e42-8aebf6ae73e0_zps2152f028.jpg


----------



## catseyes

dorrit said:


> Benny is going blind and began to hate walking on a collar so I thought about a harness, hes had one befroe but it rubbed his pits and made him sore..
> Still gragging him along on a collar was just not on.. So off to the local pet store and we tried on lots of different types before setteling on a Karlie art sportiv plus..
> Im happy to say from the moment we put it on he was back to his normal happy self and off trotting along the road without a worry in the world..
> 
> http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums...c-b2b1-4cae-9112-eca606edcbf6_zpsbfb12ff6.jpg
> 
> http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums...2-1162-461f-8e42-8aebf6ae73e0_zps2152f028.jpg


aww bless him we always walked grizzler on a collar until he went blind and it gave him much more security, i found using it with a walking belt helped as there was more tension on it, i walked looking like i was dragging him behind me when i wasnt i kept the lead taught so he knew the way to follow me and we wore bells on our shoes!


----------



## Leanne77

Looking at some of these harnesses, many of them appear to look quite uncomfortable on the dog. Some of them appear to have no padding so it's just the roughish webbing straight on to the dog's coat, and an abundance of clips, rings and buckles that again I would've expected to be uncomfortable


----------



## Milliepoochie

Leanne77 said:


> Looking at some of these harnesses, many of them appear to look quite uncomfortable on the dog. Some of them appear to have no padding so it's just the roughish webbing straight on to the dog's coat, and an abundance of clips, rings and buckles that again I would've expected to be uncomfortable


I've never used collars or harnesses with padding.

All extra material to get wet / dirty and harder to get a secure fit on a chunky thing like Millie.

Whilst our Lupine harnesses arnt padded they quickly soften through use esp with help from a wash or two.

If fitted carefully and the right type of harness for the shape of the dog they should be no more likely to rub than a collar.

Pet hate of mine is seeing harnesses which are to close to the armpit  or in the armpit or even have a buckle there


----------



## Thorne

Leanne77 said:


> Looking at some of these harnesses, many of them appear to look quite uncomfortable on the dog. Some of them appear to have no padding so it's just the roughish webbing straight on to the dog's coat, and an abundance of clips, rings and buckles that again I would've expected to be uncomfortable


My dogs' harnesses aren't padded and they still seem comfortable, the webbing is soft and flexible, especially on Breeze's Rogz harness.
Tried a few padded harnesses on Breeze before buying her Rogz and Ezydog ones and she seems to actively dislike having anything bulky on or near her shoulders - she's refused to walk in some!


----------



## Guest

I bought Dog Harnesses | Quick Fit Harness by EzyDog

I couldn't be happier with it. Its well padded and has a nice finnish to it. Fits well on Millie and she is comfortable in it.

Good for the owner on a budget and doesn't want to spend a fortune

I am hopping to get a Julious K9 harness for Christmas as I can fit a do not pet sign to it but for now I am ordering a lead from Tillymint.


----------



## Leanne77

Milliepoochie said:


> I've never used collars or harnesses with padding.
> 
> All extra material to get wet / dirty and harder to get a secure fit on a chunky thing like Millie.
> 
> Whilst our Lupine harnesses arnt padded they quickly soften through use esp with help from a wash or two.
> 
> If fitted carefully and the right type of harness for the shape of the dog they should be no more likely to rub than a collar.
> 
> *Pet hate of mine is seeing harnesses which are to close to the armpit  or in the armpit or even have a buckle there*


Jessie has a Doxlock that has quite a bulky plastic clip and it sits right behind her armpit, as do the thick straps. I can see when she moves that it hinders her but they have new Hooner harnesses on the way. Wish i'd never bought the Doxlock, it's only useful for helping her over obstacles at training.


----------



## Tacey

April's new harness:

Hurtta padded pro in Birch.

I LOVE it. It's gorgeous, reflective, easy to put on, well padded, and fits April beautifully.


----------



## Muri

Here is my boy wearing his Julius K9 IDC Beltharness.

Although I wasn't sure of the design at first (because it is not the classic H style harness) it is now the harness we use the most. It is so easy to slip on/off - it doesn't have to be pulled over the head tightly, it is very strong, yet leightweight, the handle helps with manuevering the dog...and the harness is quite adjustable and sits nicely away from the dogs legs (although this might not be very clear from the pic - but you do have to take into account that my dog has heavy feathering on his legs).

Although I have not had the harness for very long, it has so far exceeded my expectations - it has been in the water for quite a lot of times, and I have used it to help my dog manuver the stairs (read: holding his front part and gently put his front paws on each stair) countless times (the dog is 14 yrs)- I tought that the plastic buckle won't handle this, especially as my dog is quite heavy (51 kg) - but so far everything is great and the harness does not show any wear and tear...

Admitedly the dog is a bit messy on the pic (still a bit wet from going into the river) but I still like the pic very much and I think it shows the harness well 



And this pic is kind of OT - I just love my old pal. Though if you look closely, the harness can be seen


----------



## Goldstar

I've had the Haqihana harness for about 8 months now so thought I'd do an update.

It's the best harness I've ever used. Other harnesses in this style has rubbed but this one never has. It's excellent quality, still looks like new and we use it very regularly.

Overall I still love this harness and can see it lasting quite a couple of years.


----------



## Leanne77

Oooh, I can update this tomorrow when my lot get their matching harnesses  Blimey, i've been hanging around with SLB too much, never used to be bothered about stuff matching!


----------



## Leanne77

Hooner Hybrid Harnesses:










The reason Flynn has boring black is because I never intended to start getting colour co-ordinated and black goes with anything, then I just ended up getting him a black collar to match the harness rather than buy another harness.


----------



## sharloid

Leanne77 said:


> Hooner Hybrid Harnesses:


How come she seems to have brass rings when the others have silver?
I'm still uhming and ahing whether or not to get these for my lot. Though I have leads made with that webbing and they faded really quickly.


----------



## Leanne77

sharloid said:


> How come she seems to have brass rings when the others have silver?
> I'm still uhming and ahing whether or not to get these for my lot. Though I have leads made with that webbing and they faded really quickly.


Her harness has neoprene padding as she swims alot and I chose to have brass rings as they are better for water or so I was told (but tbf, they dont swim in their harnesses anyway as I always think they might get hooked up on weeds or something).

Their collars are fairly new too so havent had a chance to fade much I dont suppose although I have put them in the washer and they have gotten them wet virtually every day and they still look quite vivid.


----------



## Geolgrad

Wow what a font of harness knowledge this thread is!! Nice work peeps.
Im hoping someone out there can help with my dilemma. My two JR puppies (8.5months) are currently using xtra-dog fleece harnesses but the girth straps are twisting and rubbing their pits, every time we use them. Being short-haired and smoothed coated Hera is getting a bald patch. They are also quite heavy, espcially for Hera as she on the verge of being classed as toy jack russell, which is tiny (4.6kg at mo).
My main problem is with Hera - I've tried other harness but they always cause her to choke as her chest is quite short. 
Anyone any suggestions for low front harness that wont ride up when she pulls, is light weight and wont rub?


----------



## jackapoo

Hi Geolgrad, how about a puppia mesh vest/jacket type harness for your two, i use them on poppy, they are nice and soft with plenty of room around the chest front and leg holes, plus easy to get on as they are step in style. your pups look lovely


----------



## zedder

Just been given a ezydog quick fit harness for ike really impressed with it so far the fit is good and I like the neoprene on the straps also that the d ring isn't fixed makes the harness not shift round his body.


----------



## Geolgrad

jackapoo said:


> Hi Geolgrad, how about a puppia mesh vest/jacket type harness for your two, i use them on poppy, they are nice and soft with plenty of room around the chest front and leg holes, plus easy to get on as they are step in style. your pups look lovely


Hi, I've looked at the puppia mesh and tried Hera in one but she is between sizes due to her little round head  but not tried the vest one. Do you find if Poppy pulls the front moves upward toward the collar?


----------



## Rafa

I have a Jack Russell and have struggled to find a harness to fit her properly.

I finally got a Puppia harness in medium and it fits her perfectly. She now has several in different colours, with matching collars.


----------



## Geolgrad

Sweety said:


> I have a Jack Russell and have struggled to find a harness to fit her properly.
> 
> I finally got a Puppia harness in medium and it fits her perfectly. She now has several in different colours, with matching collars.


Is it the over the head or jacket harness? 
Hera hates her harness (xtra-dog fleece) and runs away everytime i pick it up. She has also backed out of it twice. Nyx is bigger by his is getting tighter round his neck so looks like I'll be having to get two - yay more spoiling my furbabies


----------



## Goldstar

Geolgrad said:


> Wow what a font of harness knowledge this thread is!! Nice work peeps.
> Im hoping someone out there can help with my dilemma. My two JR puppies (8.5months) are currently using xtra-dog fleece harnesses but the girth straps are twisting and rubbing their pits, every time we use them. Being short-haired and smoothed coated Hera is getting a bald patch. They are also quite heavy, espcially for Hera as she on the verge of being classed as toy jack russell, which is tiny (4.6kg at mo).
> My main problem is with Hera - I've tried other harness but they always cause her to choke as her chest is quite short.
> Anyone any suggestions for low front harness that wont ride up when she pulls, is light weight and wont rub?


I had the same problem with rubbing, every harness I bought her would rub.

The Haqihana harness is great, it's never rubbed and is lightweight.

You can also get good quality made to measure harnesses from Indi-dog.


----------



## Geolgrad

Goldstar said:


> I had the same problem with rubbing, every harness I bought her would rub.
> 
> The Haqihana harness is great, it's never rubbed and is lightweight.
> 
> You can also get good quality made to measure harnesses from Indi-dog.


Thanks for the reccomendation. I like the look of the indi-dog ones, especially the houdini harness with belly strap set back. I'll have to contact them and see what they suggest.


----------



## Gertbigone

After reading through this, I've ordered a Julius k-9 harness for my border collie. I ordered size 0 but am now wondering if I've made a mistake with measuring. Just wanted to know if anyone with a collie has one and what size


----------



## VickynHolly

Gertbigone said:


> After reading through this, I've ordered a Julius k-9 harness for my border collie. I ordered size 0 but am now wondering if I've made a mistake with measuring. Just wanted to know if anyone with a collie has one and what size


Holly has one in size mini. Fits her fine. The bit that goes on her chest is done up as much as it can be. And the bit under her belly is done up half way. She is small though, and only weighs about 13kg.


----------



## Gertbigone

VickynHolly said:


> Holly has one in size mini. Fits her fine. The bit that goes on her chest is done up as much as it can be. And the bit under her belly is done up half way. She is small though, and only weighs about 13kg.


Thanks, Flynn is 17kg so looks like I've got it right


----------



## jackapoo

Geolgrad said:


> Hi, I've looked at the puppia mesh and tried Hera in one but she is between sizes due to her little round head  but not tried the vest one. Do you find if Poppy pulls the front moves upward toward the collar?


The Puppia vest type harness, doesnt move around at all, poppy still sometimes pulls, but the harness is very secure, if you do go for a vest type, the chest girth can be adjusted with the velcro.


----------



## zedder

Gertbigone said:


> After reading through this, I've ordered a Julius k-9 harness for my border collie. I ordered size 0 but am now wondering if I've made a mistake with measuring. Just wanted to know if anyone with a collie has one and what size


 Yeah should be fine my collie has that size mind you he is stocky as mixed with bearded he's about 22kg.


----------



## Milliepoochie

Gertbigone said:


> After reading through this, I've ordered a Julius k-9 harness for my border collie. I ordered size 0 but am now wondering if I've made a mistake with measuring. Just wanted to know if anyone with a collie has one and what size


Millie is 20kg and in a size 0 Julius K9.

She is quite abit stockier than a collie.


----------



## Geolgrad

jackapoo said:


> The Puppia vest type harness, doesnt move around at all, poppy still sometimes pulls, but the harness is very secure, if you do go for a vest type, the chest girth can be adjusted with the velcro.


Isnt Poppy just the cutest! Think I'll give it try as it certainly looks loose enough at the front. Thank you


----------



## jackapoo

Geolgrad said:


> Isnt Poppy just the cutest! Think I'll give it try as it certainly looks loose enough at the front. Thank you


Thank you Geolgrad, she is quite cute for a monster  i am sure you know what i mean with two little terriers of your own  i shall look out for pics of Hera in her new harness. happy shopping


----------



## Gertbigone

zedder said:


> Yeah should be fine my collie has that size mind you he is stocky as mixed with bearded he's about 22kg.





Milliepoochie said:


> Millie is 20kg and in a size 0 Julius K9.
> 
> She is quite abit stockier than a collie.


Thanks, guess I'll just have to wait and see. Would say I'd plump him up a bit, but Flynn and weight gain just don't go together lol


----------



## Sarah H

Just got a new harness after her old one got caught on something and slowly broke.

I got a SASS walking harness. (Apologies for the crap pic, it was on my phone which doesn't cope with sunshine very well lol)










It cost around £22 (plus del) for a custom fit with full padding (chest and shoulders) and is UK made. It seems really strong and although she does pull in it a bit she seems comfy.

Yesterday it got the wet weather treatment on a long-line, with a bit of off-lead running. Whereas today it got the full running through long grass, hedge diving, and of course the obligatory rolling in fox poo treatment.

It held up well, and although was a little grubby, the poo and mud has come off easily and seems to be drying fine.

The only thing that I've noticed is that off-lead and on the long line it does tend to slip slightly to the side where the buckle is, probably just due to the weight difference. Plus the neck is slightly too loose, even though I measured it tight against the dog as required. But it doesn't seem to be a problem as the girth strap is nice and tight. Plus the girth strap is nicely placed a good distance behind the front legs so doesn't rub on the sensitive armpit skin.

Ok so it's only been 2 days but I'm happy!


----------



## Geolgrad

Popped into Pets at Home on way home to work and found they just started doing mesh jacket harnesses for £8-£10! Bought one for both Hera and Nyx to try. Neither seemed too impressed but certainly less cowering than he fleece harnesses. 
First walk seemed calmer although when Hera bolted for a crow she did start her barky/raspy cough so either she's got dry throat (never shuts her mouth on a walk) or it's just catching the base of her neck. 
Going to try them over the weekend and maybe mod the neckline on Hera's harness. Who knows I may crack the sewing machine out and draft a new style vest harness. 
Will update once truly tried and tested.


----------



## mikeL04

For harnesses I love the ruffwear ones with a handle. With the puppies I have been useing halti fig 8 leads for pavement walking and then the harnesses when running free for control if needed.


----------



## Geolgrad

Well after nearly a week of using the new jacket style harness on Hera and Nyx I can report that they both loves the freedom of the lighter weight harness. I have even bought another two for the dogs we are currently looking after (yes 4 dog household at the moment - manic).
Yesterday morning Hera backed out of her harness as I was locking the front door but thankfully came back on recall (yay!). This morning however, was a disaster! On our way to the field, along a main road Hera slipped her harness and was off. (Now I should say that she came into season 10 days ago and we were making sure to walk early and late to avoid other walkers). Turns out there was a dog on the otherside of the road that she thought was attractive 001_wub. Luckly my OH was quick enough to throw the other dogs leads at me and run for her, catching her at the central reservation. 
Conculsion: Hera will be measured for an indi-dog Houdini harness now and in the mean time she will be back in the stinky fleece harness.


----------



## jackapoo

Geolgrad said:


> Well after nearly a week of using the new jacket style harness on Hera and Nyx I can report that they both loves the freedom of the lighter weight harness. I have even bought another two for the dogs we are currently looking after (yes 4 dog household at the moment - manic).
> Yesterday morning Hera backed out of her harness as I was locking the front door but thankfully came back on recall (yay!). This morning however, was a disaster! On our way to the field, along a main road Hera slipped her harness and was off. (Now I should say that she came into season 10 days ago and we were making sure to walk early and late to avoid other walkers). Turns out there was a dog on the otherside of the road that she thought was attractive 001_wub. Luckly my OH was quick enough to throw the other dogs leads at me and run for her, catching her at the central reservation.
> Conculsion: Hera will be measured for an indi-dog Houdini harness now and in the mean time she will be back in the stinky fleece harness.


Glad you liked the vest type harness, but oh dear what a scarey situation, you must have a real escape artist on your hands there !! i have used puppia harnesses on poppy for ages now, and not had a problem with backing out, cant imagine how your little Hera did it !! anyway hopefully the houdini harness will do the trick, and maybe you can return to the vest type at a later date.


----------



## sskmick

As this is an old thread not sure if I have already posted.

I always choose padded harnesses for Duke, I have had different styles over the years. I can't name them I get them from large pet shops and take him with me as sizes vary depending on styles.

The pet shops I go to let us try them on.


----------



## AJ600

Sorry not read everything but ive used the perfect hit harness -

Bu also used the following (I know its not a harness but can be used as such)

Ruffwear Approach Dog Backpack - 2013 Version - Muddy Paws

*Pros: *

Tough and easy to clean. 
Clips quite strong my pooch is 15kgs and able to pick him up using handles to move him over items his little legs cant get to. 
Looks good and pockets plenty big enough for smaller items, we dont carry anything too heavy mostly doggie bags and his foldable water bowl. 
Can connect to collar 
Padded breastbone

*Cons*
expensive compared to the other backpacks 
unlike some of the others the pouches are not detachable so I dont use it in hot weather. 
for long dogs - the straps at the back can be a bit too long - easily sorted by snipping them to fit
not 100% waterproof - but for his bowl and poo bags - not a big deal. 
Clip for lead too close to handle. would have been better a bit further apart.

Has anyone used these? 
https://www.mekuti.co.uk/harness_shop.htm


----------



## Geolgrad

jackapoo said:


> Glad you liked the vest type harness, but oh dear what a scarey situation, you must have a real escape artist on your hands there !! i have used puppia harnesses on poppy for ages now, and not had a problem with backing out, cant imagine how your little Hera did it !! anyway hopefully the houdini harness will do the trick, and maybe you can return to the vest type at a later date.


Very scary indeed jackapoo. I think it's because she's in season that's she's become a right madam this week. But quick solution is a carabiner connecting collar to front ring on harness - no idea if it will work but worth a shot.


----------



## Geolgrad

AJ600 said:


> Sorry not read everything but ive used the perfect hit harness -
> 
> Bu also used the following (I know its not a harness but can be used as such)
> 
> Ruffwear Approach Dog Backpack - 2013 Version - Muddy Paws
> 
> *Pros: *
> 
> Tough and easy to clean.
> Clips quite strong my pooch is 15kgs and able to pick him up using handles to move him over items his little legs cant get to.
> Looks good and pockets plenty big enough for smaller items, we dont carry anything too heavy mostly doggie bags and his foldable water bowl.
> Can connect to collar
> Padded breastbone
> 
> *Cons*
> expensive compared to the other backpacks
> unlike some of the others the pouches are not detachable so I dont use it in hot weather.
> for long dogs - the straps at the back can be a bit too long - easily sorted by snipping them to fit
> not 100% waterproof - but for his bowl and poo bags - not a big deal.
> Clip for lead too close to handle. would have been better a bit further apart.
> 
> Has anyone used these?
> https://www.mekuti.co.uk/harness_shop.htm


The perfect fit looks good but too many clips for my liking. Don't like all their weight pulling on them when they spy a bird etc and the ruffwear harnesses are too long for tiny Hera.


----------



## Geolgrad

Anyone know of a padded harness (preferably Y type) that doesn't used fleece or neoprene? I think Hera is able to back out so easily because the fleece slips over her smooth coat.


----------



## Nataliee

P'etiquette adjustable leather harness 
Quite expensive but definitely worth it I love them, can adjust them round the neck and chest so they still fit over an equafleece in the winter. Easy to keep clean and they fit the dogs nicely, no rubbing as the leather is soft


----------



## happysaz133

princeno5 said:


> im looking at these,i got a bit put off thinking the tightening between the shoulders might pinch.have you found it does


Sorry, I have only just seen this. No, I haven't found it to pinch them.


----------



## happysaz133

Siskin said:


> Thought I would give an update on a harness I bought about six weeks ago which has had a thorough good testing in a number of situations.
> 
> It's a Freedom No pull harness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the photo I think it's needs a bit of adjusting to bring the chest strap up higher. Funny how you think it's on right but a photo will tell you a lot more.
> 
> Review
> The harness had lead attachments on the front (chest) and back and comes supplied with a matching lead with a 'floating' handle which can move along the lead. This allows the lead to be attached to both rings or on the front or back and have a longer lead with a proper handle on the end. The harness can be adjusted for size and fit very easily and has a soft velvet cover on the belly strap and the strap that goes between the front legs. If the harness gets wet, the velvet part takes time to dry, but I have so far seen no deterioration in the material. To put on, the harness has to go over the head and the strap passed between the front legs and connected to the side straps on each side by snap connectors. Isla generally goes forward, so don't really know if she could pull backwards out of it. On one occasion she shot backwards when scared by a cat , the harness stayed in place and didn't appeared to have moved.
> I've found the harness very good for controlling Isla especially when connected to both fastenings and I use it like that if I need a lot of control such as in crowded situations especially if there are a lot of dogs about. If needing a bit less control, but still needing her close to me I find the front ring alone is fine. I mainly use the back fastening as she gets a fair amount of control from that due to the way the harness works. It's great for use with a flexi using the back fastening. The consequence has been that Isla is walking in a much more controlled fashion and is now more relaxed on the lead and she hardly pulls at all (unless she sees another dog). I'm so pleased with it that I recommended it to the family that owns Isla's brother. They were beginning to have a lot of trouble controlling him as he is a big strong dog already. The difference has been amazing and they are really pleased with it too.


Glad to see another good review of the harness, I love mine.


----------



## Gemmaa

Bradley had a Julius J9 Power Harness, but I was trying to neaten up their stuff, so I thought the Julius K9 Belt Harness would be smaller .

















It's nice and sturdy, easy to put on and take off, but although it didn't irritate his armpits, I wasn't happy with how close the clip sits, so I ordered him a Lupine Roman, it's just arrived and I love it!








The webbing is nice and soft & there's loads of room for adjustment. It doesn't go anywhere near his pits, and you can move the bands around as they're not fixed, so the clip doesn't have to go near sensitive parts.
Nice and light for hot weather .


----------



## Muri

Gemmaa said:


> It's nice and sturdy, easy to put on and take off, but although it didn't irritate his armpits, I wasn't happy with how close the clip sits,


Not trying to be a smart a** or anything...But if you extend the chest(neck) - the horizotal part of the harness (with velcro) than the buckle/strap wouldn't sit as close to the armpit... (I have the largest JK9 beltharness for my boy and have the front part set so only about 3/4 is double and is neverthelss very strong...)
On my boy the harness (JK9 beltharness) looks like this:





- it doesn't sit anywhere near his armpits...But of course every dog is differently built so..

But I do agree that the JK9 harness is very strong and yes, can be hot....This is why I ussually take the harness off when I let the dog offlead in the summer...

I also have a H style harness for walking in places where I can't take him off lead. I have the Karlie No Limit teflon harness and I love that it is very lightweight, water reppelent and doesn't get dirty easily. I haven't tried it yet for swimming but I think it will be perfect for that purpuse...
However, my dislike about the Karlie harness: it has to be put over the head and -at least compared to the JK9 - it doesn't feel so strong...I am not sure wether it would hold if a large dog like mine would really be pulling (he is not a puller)...
I also don't like it that is twists a bit if pulled from the side...and of course I can't help my dog manuever the stairs likeIcanwith the JK9 harness - but in any case I am very happy to have it for on lead summer walks! The harnesses are just meant for different purpuses...



I also have an H style harness for my smaller monster....  It is the Red Dingo one. He is always walked on this harness as he never goes off lead...It is a sturdy harness as has definitely been throughly tested  
No complaints here as the small dog doesn't care about things being pulled over the head and hasno ear issues...It also doesn't twist around his body as he is shorthaired...


----------



## Gemmaa

Muri said:


> Not trying to be a smart a** or anything...But if you extend the chest(neck) - the horizotal part of the harness (with velcro) than the buckle/strap wouldn't sit as close to the armpit... (I have the largest JK9 beltharness for my boy and have the front part set so only about 3/4 is double and is neverthelss very strong...
> 
> But it can be hot sometimes, I would agree...I take it off when he is offlead.
> When he can't be off lead I have the normal H style harness like you bought


Yeah I tried that, I think he's maybe the wrong shape for it .


----------



## Muri

Gemmaa said:


> Yeah I tried that, I think he's maybe the wrong shape for it .


Sorry, I edited my post while you wrote the reply  Yes, I do agree - it is probably the shape of a dog...My boy is also the wrong shape for many of the harnesses so I have tried plenty of them


----------



## Gemmaa

Muri said:


> Sorry, I edited my post while you wrote the reply  Yes, I do agree - it is probably the shape of a dog...My boy is also the wrong shape for many of the harnesses so I have tried plenty of them


I much prefer that the clip is higher up on your dog, looks much more comfortable on him, less plastic in the way .
I swear it never used to be so hard to find a harness!


----------



## zedder

Just bought ike a Trixie premium padded harness for running as it doesn't rub his armpits and he seems really comfortable in it really good quality heavy duty material extremely impressed for just over a tenner I could not have asked for more.


----------



## sharloid

zedder said:


> Just bought ike a Trixie premium padded harness for running as it doesn't rub his armpits and he seems really comfortable in it really good quality heavy duty material extremely impressed for just over a tenner I could not have asked for more.


Not sure if your dog is a puller or if it will be used with a longline etc but my boy had one of these and managed to snap the plastic clip after a few days.


----------



## zedder

sharloid said:


> Not sure if your dog is a puller or if it will be used with a longline etc but my boy had one of these and managed to snap the plastic clip after a few days.


 Really I've stuck my foot on mine and gave it a bloody hard yank as I'm a bit paranoid of failures seemed really strong I have read on Amazon reviews some can have dodgy clips so I checked mine.


----------



## Geolgrad

Does anyone use the "Freedom Harness"? 
I like the idea of them and the potential at still being able to walk both dogs at the same time. But I've never seen them on smaller terrier breads even though an extra small size would fit.
Anyone out there using one on a jack russell?


----------



## LolaBoo

Indi Dogs Houdini harness is brilliant been using it a week on Apple and its like walking a different dog, no jumping or dancing like she always did, shes calmer most of the time passing other dogs, i think its all down to her feeling more secure in it which in turn makes me more relaxed


----------



## Geolgrad

LolaBoo said:


> Indi Dogs Houdini harness is brilliant been using it a week on Apple and its like walking a different dog, no jumping or dancing like she always did, shes calmer most of the time passing other dogs, i think its all down to her feeling more secure in it which in turn makes me more relaxed


Great news, any pics?


----------



## Glennyboy

Hi, this is a great thread! 
After having read most of the postings I'm still not sure which harness to choose. I'm looking for a harness for a Gordon Setter, highly prey-driven, who lives in an area with a lot of wild life. So, it's not so much for gentle pulling but for a sudden "yanking" left and right when he finds a recent scent. That's before he's even seen anything! Does anyone have a harness they can suggest? My arm sockets would be extremely grateful.....


----------



## JessIncaFCR

Glennyboy said:


> Hi, this is a great thread!
> After having read most of the postings I'm still not sure which harness to choose. I'm looking for a harness for a Gordon Setter, highly prey-driven, who lives in an area with a lot of wild life. So, it's not so much for gentle pulling but for a sudden "yanking" left and right when he finds a recent scent. That's before he's even seen anything! Does anyone have a harness they can suggest? My arm sockets would be extremely grateful.....


How about a Dog Games 'Perfect Fit' harness, with a front attaching D ring to allow you to control him more easily and steer him in the right direction

Front clip harness - Perfect Fit Harness

Lovely harnesses.


----------



## BlueJay

Glennyboy said:


> Hi, this is a great thread!
> After having read most of the postings I'm still not sure which harness to choose. I'm looking for a harness for a Gordon Setter, highly prey-driven, who lives in an area with a lot of wild life. So, it's not so much for gentle pulling but for a sudden "yanking" left and right when he finds a recent scent. That's before he's even seen anything! Does anyone have a harness they can suggest? My arm sockets would be extremely grateful.....


Bungee/shock absorbing leads are fantastic for lunges 
Obviously isn't going to stop the lunging, but it does mean much less of a jolt on you and pooch 

Cosydog harnesses are my favourite style, close second the norwegian/neo style ones


----------



## Stellabelly

I have just ordered 2 of these - one for JR and one for whippet. They are being made to measure and the lady talked me through how to measure to ensure they fit and can't get out of them. My whippet managed to get out of his current one and hadn't even tried to do so.

Soft,Comfortable Fleece Dog Harnesses,Fleece Dog Collars For Every Dog

I ordered Bergan car harnesses for them both from here and the service was really good.


----------



## comfycavy

Not sure if anyone else has spotted this but Ruffwear are releasing a new harness at the beginning of august:

Ruffwear | For dogs on the go

Oh how I wish I had spotted this before making my most recent harness purchase! I can't justify buying it though, despite the fact it comes in pink  although my girl's a big tom-boy at heart and I'm pretty sure she'd be none too pleased if I dressed her up like a girly-girl...still the nice "gender neutral" orange is always an option


----------



## Geolgrad

comfycavy said:


> Not sure if anyone else has spotted this but Ruffwear are releasing a new harness at the beginning of august:
> 
> Ruffwear | For dogs on the go
> 
> Oh how I wish I had spotted this before making my most recent harness purchase! I can't justify buying it though, despite the fact it comes in pink  although my girl's a big tom-boy at heart and I'm pretty sure she'd be none too pleased if I dressed her up like a girly-girl...still the nice "gender neutral" orange is always an option


Oh I love it! I'm just about to order Hera and Nyx's new harness but may hold off and try one of these. Love the padded chest.


----------



## Fluffster

comfycavy said:


> Not sure if anyone else has spotted this but Ruffwear are releasing a new harness at the beginning of august:
> 
> Ruffwear | For dogs on the go
> 
> Oh how I wish I had spotted this before making my most recent harness purchase! I can't justify buying it though, despite the fact it comes in pink  although my girl's a big tom-boy at heart and I'm pretty sure she'd be none too pleased if I dressed her up like a girly-girl...still the nice "gender neutral" orange is always an option


I saw this recently and bookmarked it, think I will be getting one for Daisy!


----------



## SDPetcare

I was going to do a post about the new Ruffwear harness. I will have a few of these with me at Suffolk Dog Day on Sunday 27th all being well.

Jessy


----------



## comfycavy

Geolgrad said:


> Oh I love it! I'm just about to order Hera and Nyx's new harness but may hold off and try one of these. *Love the padded chest*.


Yeah, that's what caught my eye too, also it looks like it would be really secure and easy to adjust. My girl's new/current harness is nice and has wide comfy straps but the over-all fit is a bit off and it's bothering me a tiny bit  
The only thing I wish the new ruffwear one had is a handle, then it would be perfect!


----------



## comfycavy

Fluffster said:


> I saw this recently and bookmarked it, think I will be getting one for Daisy!


This looks like a good price if you do decide to get Daisy one 

Ruffwear Front Range Harness


----------



## Fluffster

comfycavy said:


> This looks like a good price if you do decide to get Daisy one
> 
> Ruffwear Front Range Harness


Ooh thanks, that's £5 cheaper than the place I'd seen it!


----------



## comfycavy

Fluffster said:


> Ooh thanks, that's £5 cheaper than the place I'd seen it!


I saw that price and thought "how can I *not* get one?!"  alas I am wearing my sensible hat...for now


----------



## BlueJay

I really like the look of this one 
Wolters Professional Comfort Nylon Harness | Free P+P on orders £29+ at zooplus!


----------



## Geolgrad

BlueJay said:


> I really like the look of this one
> Wolters Professional Comfort Nylon Harness | Free P+P on orders £29+ at zooplus!


Snap I saw this one last week! looks good but no pictures of a dog actually wearing it :001_unsure:


----------



## Siskin

BlueJay said:


> I really like the look of this one
> Wolters Professional Comfort Nylon Harness | Free P+P on orders £29+ at zooplus!


I've had a look on the link and something covers part of the product discription, maybe someone else is able to see all of it. What I want to know if is there a lead attachment point on the front of the harness? 
Isla's current harness is great, but when it gets wet (which is frequent at the moment) it takes time to dry out. This one, being made of webbing and neoprene, should be more water resistant and dry quicker.


----------



## Glennyboy

Many thanks BlueJay and JessIncaFCR for the helpful suggestions for my lively Gordon Setter. Will look into your recommendations. Usually my husband takes him out for walks but since he broke his ankle (ouch) I'm the one doing it. I've just begun the "stop/start" training when he pulls but in the meantime I need more help. So, onward and upwards ......!


----------



## staffgirl

Siskin said:


> I've had a look on the link and something covers part of the product discription, maybe someone else is able to see all of it. What I want to know if is there a lead attachment point on the front of the harness?
> Isla's current harness is great, but when it gets wet (which is frequent at the moment) it takes time to dry out. This one, being made of webbing and neoprene, should be more water resistant and dry quicker.


I'm finding the same thing with the Freedom harness. It fantastic other than that. I am thinking about also getting an Indi-dog neo harness as you can ask for a chest ring as well as the back one.


----------



## ApplesMam

Thank you for getting me onto this thread Siskin

I'm after a harness where the lead is attached to the from. So far, after reading all your threads my list to further research is

Halti
Easy walk
Xtra Dog walking harness
TTouch
Kumfi Stop pulling harness
Mekuti Balance Harness

Eek...better get reading


----------



## Geolgrad

ApplesMam said:


> Thank you for getting me onto this thread Siskin
> 
> I'm after a harness where the lead is attached to the from. So far, after reading all your threads my list to further research is
> 
> Halti
> Easy walk
> Xtra Dog walking harness
> TTouch
> Kumfi Stop pulling harness
> Mekuti Balance Harness
> 
> Eek...better get reading


I wouldn't recommend getting an xtra-dog harness as I've been disappointed with mine. Bought one each for my JR pups and the front attachment just causes the lead to get tangled under front leg. Also with them being short the harness pulls up instead of around then they pull. They are easy to back out of too so would suggest contacting them and giving them your measurements for advice on fit. 
How about Indi-dog Neo Harness? A front ring can be added to them.

I like the Halti but the small size is too big for my too. What size is your dog?


----------



## ApplesMam

Geolgrad said:


> I wouldn't recommend getting an xtra-dog harness as I've been disappointed with mine. Bought one each for my JR pups and the front attachment just causes the lead to get tangled under front leg. Also with them being short the harness pulls up instead of around then they pull. They are easy to back out of too so would suggest contacting them and giving them your measurements for advice on fit.
> How about Indi-dog Neo Harness? A front ring can be added to them.
> 
> I like the Halti but the small size is too big for my too. What size is your dog?


It would be for a 9 month old springer cocker spaniel cross. She is very leggy and slender, seems more springer.


----------



## SDPetcare

Geolgrad said:


> I wouldn't recommend getting an xtra-dog harness as I've been disappointed with mine. Bought one each for my JR pups and the front attachment just causes the lead to get tangled under front leg. Also with them being short the harness pulls up instead of around then they pull. They are easy to back out of too so would suggest contacting them and giving them your measurements for advice on fit.
> How about Indi-dog Neo Harness? A front ring can be added to them.
> 
> I like the Halti but the small size is too big for my too. What size is your dog?


Hi Geolgrad,
There sounds to be a degree of misunderstanding about the Xtradog harness, the front ring is designed to balance the dog upwards to stop them leaning into the harness rather than pulling them round like some front leading harnesses, that is also probably why you are finding the lead gets tangled under the front leg. Take a look at this page and video and what i've said might make more sense http://www.xtradog.com/dogucation-education-zone/ttouch/pulling.html
Yes i agree though correct fitting is important (just as with any harness)
J


----------



## noushka05

The huskies have SASS H back harnesses with belly straps for extra security.

I also have a couple of manmat shoulder harnesses, one for Merlin & the other fits the girls. I mainly use these when I'm walking a dog on a line or flexi.


----------



## Nonnie

Well ive had my Haqihana about a year now, and i can safely say i wont ever have another brand.

Despite Alfies abnormal anatomy, and the fact that the harness slips constantly due to this, it has never rubbed, or made him sore, or so much as made his skin pink. A big achievement with a baldy, paper thin skinned dog. I cant say the same about other H style harnesses ive tried in the past.

Ive not actually washed it yet, as it doesnt seem to hold the dirt, but it still looks in prefect condition. No fraying, no loose threads.


----------



## diefenbaker

staffgirl said:


> I'm finding the same thing with the Freedom harness. It fantastic other than that. I am thinking about also getting an Indi-dog neo harness as you can ask for a chest ring as well as the back one.


My Neo has coped with everything thrown at it. He's a big lad and it goes in salt water. But then what would you expect from a Marvel harness.


----------



## Geolgrad

SDPetcare said:


> Hi Geolgrad,
> There sounds to be a degree of misunderstanding about the Xtradog harness, the front ring is designed to balance the dog upwards to stop them leaning into the harness rather than pulling them round like some front leading harnesses, that is also probably why you are finding the lead gets tangled under the front leg. Take a look at this page and video and what i've said might make more sense http://www.xtradog.com/dogucation-education-zone/ttouch/pulling.html
> Yes i agree though correct fitting is important (just as with any harness)
> J


I did a lot of research before I bought the xtra-dog harnesses and understand how they are to be used. I just feel that they are not suited to small breeds as there is too much length of lead between them and you. I think the Mekuti one is better as there is a guide ring on the side to stop the lead getting caught by legs, face or rubbing on neck. 
Also not good with two at the same time


----------



## ApplesMam

Still researching harnesses and talking on another social media site, they suggested the figure of 8 slip lead. And I've had a quick look and yeah...

Quick to attach
Don't have to work out what size I need

But...

I'm still bothered it controls the dog by putting pressure on the dogs nose! Is this how it works, anyone else got a figure of 8 slip lead?

Miia is a 9 month springer cocker spaniel cross, she's a puller and been with my sister for 6 months, but my sister works so she asked me to take Mia. When Mia arrived she came with head control collar, it's effective, but she really doesn't like it and tries to paw it off her nose while we walk.

It's still a settling in period and needs work on walk to heel, but any thoughts?


----------



## SDPetcare

A figure of 8 slip lead is still a slip lead, it still tightens round the dog's neck and causes pain, is aversive etc. I would not recommend getting one. I'd look at a harness with 2 points of contact, especially as you have mentioned your dog doesn't really like things on her nose. (if you did want a headcollar for me it would be a dogmatic every time)

I really like the Ruffwear front range harness, as an adjustable alternative to the Xtra Dog harness (which would be my other balancing harness of choice) as unlike the other adjustable balancing harnesses the Ruffwear has a good degree of padding.


----------



## ApplesMam

I'm leaning towards getting Mia (9 month springer cocker cross) a Mekuti Balance Dog Harness and lead set and save up some pennies for a ruffwear front harness.


----------



## Geolgrad

I really like the look of the ruffwear front harness. Cant quite see how big the fron attachment is but hoping its big enough for a thin double ended lead to slide through for balancing the little ones.


----------



## Fluffster

I've just bought Daisy her second Hurtta harness and a PerfectFit harness  I think we are now in double figures!


----------



## Geolgrad

Bought Hera a Red Dingo harness last week and after a few fiddles after a few walks we have managed to adjust it so it doesnt pull on her throat :thumbup: (Hera has a long soft throat thats very sensitive, almost to between her front legs). 
The XS fits perfectly though the buckles are teeny  and lead attachment do seem a little thin. But for £4.43 I'm not complaining:thumbup:
Now to get Nyx sorted


----------



## SDPetcare

Geolgrad said:


> I really like the look of the ruffwear front harness. Cant quite see how big the fron attachment is but hoping its big enough for a thin double ended lead to slide through for balancing the little ones.


The front attachment on the Ruffwear is a rubber covered fabric loop (half loop if that makes sense) a small trigger hook clip wouldn't go round it (the trigger hook of a thin Xtra Dog lead just fits.

Does that help at all?


----------



## Fluffster

Daisy's new Hurtta harness has arrived, in our flyball team colour  Just in time for her first competition this Saturday!


----------



## Lizz1155

Does anyone have recommendations for easy-to-put-on _front leading_ harnesses?

We've had Ted in one of the premier easy-walk harnesses, but he doesn't like me having to buckle things around his neck (and the harness didn't give very much control).

We've also used a Mekuti, but he really doesn't like sticking his head through the head-hole, probably cos the webbing is quite wide for a small dog. (Given that he doesn't like neck-buckles either, getting the version which buckles at the neck won't help).

He's currently walked in a Hurtta, since the neck-hole is wide enough/comfy enough for him not to object too much to it being put on. But he still pulls when walked and walking him in this is killing my shoulder; he's surprisingly strong for a small dog.

Any ideas?


----------



## Lauren5159

Lizz1155 said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for easy-to-put-on _front leading_ harnesses?
> 
> We've had Ted in one of the premier easy-walk harnesses, but he doesn't like me having to buckle things around his neck (and the harness didn't give very much control).
> 
> We've also used a Mekuti, but he really doesn't like sticking his head through the head-hole, probably cos the webbing is quite wide for a small dog. (Given that he doesn't like neck-buckles either, getting the version which buckles at the neck won't help).
> 
> He's currently walked in a Hurtta, since the neck-hole is wide enough/comfy enough for him not to object too much to it being put on. But he still pulls when walked and walking him in this is killing my shoulder; he's surprisingly strong for a small dog.
> 
> Any ideas?


Indi-Dog made Skip a Neo Harness and made a front clip on it so he doesn't have to put his head through  I'm sure she could also put a front ring on there too... Skip's Neo is easily the best harness we've used and before it, I spent a fortune on Xtradog harnesses and all sorts


----------



## Sarah H

Bumpety bump


----------



## Geolgrad

Just did a quick recky in TK Maxx after seeing a post earlier today. Managed to get a Hurrta padded harness (brown with red writting) for £9.99 and a Hamish Mcbeth soft harness (70s stripe) for £4.99. Bargain I'd say 
Will update once tried and tested.


----------



## Phoolf

Best adjustable harness (either with front clip or mekuti style attachment) for a fluffy pup? Ive never put a harness on a dog with long fur before.


----------



## Micki24

I am looking for a harness with a floating O Ring to attach the lead to. I don't like a fixed attachment as it causes the harness to slip around the dogs body from side to side (I don't want to have the harness tight on the dog)

We have a Spiffey dog harness which is great, it is lovely light weight material and is very quick drying. Unfortunately it doesn't have the floating O Ring. I have attached a spiffey collar to the harness to create a strap with a floating O Ring but wouldn't trust the strength of it under some circumstances.

We also have a Hurrta Padded harness which does come with the O Ring, but I generally prefer the Y / H shaped harnesses to these ones with a strap across the front of the dog's chest and shoulders.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Canine K9

Got this lovely Harness off Furtastic Fashions. I am so pleased with it. I got it for £7, aswell as a collar for £3, a free bandana and they dropped it off at our house for no extra charge. Ordered it this afternoon, arrived this evening!
Its nice and strong but lightweight.


----------



## missRV

Canine K9 said:


> Got this lovely Harness off Furtastic Fashions. I am so pleased with it. I got it for £7, aswell as a collar for £3, a free bandana and they dropped it off at our house for no extra charge. Ordered it this afternoon, arrived this evening!
> Its nice and strong but lightweight.


He looks gorgeous in it! I'm so excited for Rosie's to come now! Ordered the collar, bandana and a drying coat x


----------



## knuckingfuts

I'll look through the thread when I have time but in the mean time could I get recommendations for in car harness?

Thanks.


----------



## Leanne77

Phoolf said:


> Best adjustable harness (either with front clip or mekuti style attachment) for a fluffy pup? Ive never put a harness on a dog with long fur before.


This is going to sound sarcastic but it isnt....Just get the same harness as you would for a short haired dog. I've never taken Jed's fur into account when choosing, dont think it makes a difference tbh.


----------



## JessIncaFCR

Phoolf said:


> Best adjustable harness (either with front clip or mekuti style attachment) for a fluffy pup? Ive never put a harness on a dog with long fur before.


One of the people who goes to my agility has a ridiculously fluffy border collie and she has a metuki harness...and she's also used a perfect fit before - both seemed to fit her nicely


----------



## comfycavy

Just thought I'd do a review of the new ruffwear front range harness which we got today 

I already own the ruffwear webmaster harness but wanted something comfortable and secure for my girl to wear when the days are a little warmer and this seemed ideal. In this case there's no stomach strap or handle (I do wish the handle was included but I imagine it would of taken up too much room) but despite no extra strap it still feels nice and secure, with two adjustment points at the front and two at the side.










It took a few minutes to adjust it so it was snug but not too tight, although If your dog isn't a fan of having things put over their head I wouldn't recommended this harness as once the shoulder straps are adjusted to fit you do have to wriggle it around a bit to get the harness on/off. Luckily Lara's pretty patient with me 










A view from the front. The chest plate covers a larger area than what the webmaster does.










They have also included an area to keep your dogs i.d tags (with a velcro fastening) although my girl wears her tags on her collar I suppose it would be an idea to keep a spare in there in case they fell off.










On the front of the harness is a loop which I think is intended to be used with a double ended lead. It has a sort of waxy covering and despite being sewn on it feels fairly secure but I'm not sure how it would cope against a _very_ strong dog. it's also quite chunky so some clips may not be able to fit around it.










I have took lara out for a walk in it and it feels robust and secure. I can't say its 100% escape proof but it's one of the closest fitting harnesses she's had so far. Also it is very well padded which is ideal if your dog doesn't have much hair on their chest!  Over all I'm very impressed and hopefully this will be my last harness purchase for quite a while...unless ruffwear are already coming up with new designs


----------



## Old Shep

I'm looking for a harness for my dog who is inclined to pull at times. I don't want anything too restrictive as he's not terrible. I have a gencon, but he finds it uncomfortable at times, so I'd like to consider a harness. He is also reactive to other dogs onlead. Someone here mentioned a TTouch harness. Has anyone any experience,mor views on these, or can they suggest anything else?


----------



## Sarah H

comfycavy said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm I was looking at possibly getting this harness, but it looks like the straps are right on the armpits. Although obviously you do have a smaller dog, and therefore a smaller harness than I'd get, but Nooka has problem armpits so it might rub a bit...hmmmmm something to think about...


----------



## comfycavy

Sarah H- they are situated pretty close to her armpits (you can just see where the padding ends near her elbow) but the straps are pretty comfy especially for ones made of webbing but I understand your concern, Laras pretty hairless all around that area 

The only harness I have found for her that is nowhere near her armpits is a lupine roman harness, it sit's miles away from her legs and the material is lovely and soft if you go for a plain coloured one, I found the patterned fabrics to be a little coarse. She is wearing a patterned one in my sig pic and although the fit is secure it does sit really quite close, so I went a size up for the plain one and it fits lovely. It's a basic harness but it might be worth looking into


----------



## Sarah H

comfycavy said:


> Sarah H- they are situated pretty close to her armpits (you can just see where the padding ends near her elbow) but the straps are pretty comfy especially for ones made of webbing but I understand your concern, Laras pretty hairless all around that area
> 
> The only harness I have found for her that is nowhere near her armpits is a lupine roman harness, it sit's miles away from her legs and the material is lovely and soft if you go for a plain coloured one, I found the patterned fabrics to be a little coarse. She is wearing a patterned one in my sig pic and although the fit is secure it does sit really quite close, so I went a size up for the plain one and it fits lovely. It's a basic harness but it might be worth looking into


The harness she has atm is nice and well away from her pits, it's a SASS walking/tracking harness and made to measure. Although my measurements were obviously a little off as it's slightly too big round the shoulders meaning it slips round quite a bit, but is good for jogging with.

I just liked the look of the ruffwear one. It's a shame there's nowhere to go and try it before you buy it...I get a bit irritated having to pay for returns when there's no way of knowing if it's going to be right before it arrives. It would be great if there were pictures of various dogs wearing them so you could see how it fits before buying.


----------



## Fluffster

Thanks for the review Comfycavy, I have ordered one for Daisy  I will post some pictures of her in it when it arrives, if I can get the little madam to stay still!


----------



## Geolgrad

Thanks for the pics comfycavy. I've been thinking about one for Hera but seeing your pics has helped me decide. Looks like the front would come up too high on neck. Silly thing has such a sensitive throat the even harnesses choke her  Just need one with the front of the webmaster but the shorter back - need to get my design head on


----------



## comfycavy

Sarah H said:


> The harness she has atm is nice and well away from her pits, it's a SASS walking/tracking harness and made to measure. Although my measurements were obviously a little off as it's slightly too big round the shoulders meaning it slips round quite a bit, but is good for jogging with.
> 
> I just liked the look of the ruffwear one. *It's a shame there's nowhere to go and try it before you buy it...I get a bit irritated having to pay for returns when there's no way of knowing if it's going to be right before it arrives*. It would be great if there were pictures of various dogs wearing them so you could see how it fits before buying.


They're a great brand but nowhere seems to stock them  I ordered mine from here https://www.canine-kit.com/ and they offer free p&p if you want to exchange it for a different size. I think they do deduct the price of the P&P if you want a refund though. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## comfycavy

Fluffster said:


> Thanks for the review Comfycavy, I have ordered one for Daisy  I will post some pictures of her in it when it arrives, if I can get the little madam to stay still!


Would love to see some pics of Daisy in her new gear  Harness purchases are so exciting aren't they?


----------



## comfycavy

Geolgrad said:


> Thanks for the pics comfycavy. I've been thinking about one for Hera but seeing your pics has helped me decide. Looks like the front would come up too high on neck. Silly thing has such a sensitive throat the even harnesses choke her  Just need one with the front of the webmaster but the shorter back - need to get my design head on


I understand the "delicate neck" problem. Lara used to wear an ezydog chestplate harness which sat quite high up and the noise she would make was something else!  I'm certain it wasn't actually hurting her but it still made me uneasy.

This shows the ruffwear harness at a different angle. It is high up but spreads out quite a bit across her chest/neck and it's not as narrow as the ezydog one.


----------



## Geolgrad

comfycavy said:


> I understand the "delicate neck" problem. Lara used to wear an ezydog chestplate harness which sat quite high up and the noise she would make was something else!  I'm certain it wasn't actually hurting her but it still made me uneasy.
> 
> This shows the ruffwear harness at a different angle. It is high up but spreads out quite a bit across her chest/neck and it's not as narrow as the ezydog one.


I really do like the look of them, I assume the neck strap is adustable too? 
Hera currentl wears a Red Dingo xs harness as its the only one she doesnt "choke" on - Like you I dont think shes hurting herself but the noise certainly attracts some look . The advantage of the red dingo harness is the strap between her legs is adjustable allowing for the neck strap to be kept on or below her breast bone. Harness will need changing before colder weather as the clips are tiny and cold hands will not be undoing them


----------



## comfycavy

Geolgrad said:


> I really do like the look of them, *I assume the neck strap is adustable too? *Hera currentl wears a Red Dingo xs harness as its the only one she doesnt "choke" on - Like you I dont think shes hurting herself but the noise certainly attracts some look . The advantage of the red dingo harness is the strap between her legs is adjustable allowing for the neck strap to be kept on or below her breast bone. Harness will need changing before colder weather as the clips are tiny and cold hands will not be undoing them


The strap around the front _is_ adjustable but it tightens/lossens it around the shoulders more than the neck area but it certainly does make the harness sit quite high up. The adjustable strap on the red dingo harness sounds great, keeps it away from her armpits too I imagine?

I took lara out in her webmaster earlier (I use the handle to help her in and out of the car) and she was still making her raspy noises every time we saw a squirrel  I think she just does it for affect


----------



## knuckingfuts

knuckingfuts said:


> I'll look through the thread when I have time but in the mean time could I get recommendations for in car harness?
> 
> Thanks.


Bump for in-car harnesses.

After a quick search, I have only found 3 - Ancol, Bergan and Trixie. I cant see what makes them specifically car harnesses other than an attachment to clip them in.

Is there more to them than that?


----------



## Sarah H

knuckingfuts said:


> Bump for in-car harnesses.
> 
> After a quick search, I have only found 3 - Ancol, Bergan and Trixie. *I cant see what makes them specifically car harnesses other than an attachment to clip them in.*
> 
> Is there more to them than that?


What makes them car harnesses is that they've been tested in car crash situations. The padding and way they fit means that they are safer than other harnesses if you have a crash.

You can use them as normal harnesses too, it's just useful if you want the ease of not having to change harness for the car.


----------



## sid&kira

knuckingfuts said:


> Bump for in-car harnesses.
> 
> After a quick search, I have only found 3 - Ancol, Bergan and Trixie. I cant see what makes them specifically car harnesses other than an attachment to clip them in.
> 
> Is there more to them than that?


The Bergan car harness has been crash tested, the other 2 haven't they just have attachments to clip into the car but otherwise are no different to any other harness.


----------



## SDPetcare

Crash tested and passed car harnesses would be
Sleepypod Clickit Utility
Ruff Rider Roadie
Bergan 
Klein metal all safe
Kurgo car harness (the one with metal fastenings)
Canine Friendly

The Sleepypod came out best in the tests but is very restrictive for the dog.
The Roadie came out well as did the Allsafe
The others all passed only in some sizes


----------



## Fluffster

Our front range harness arrived today!

I haven't fiddled about with the fitting at all but here are some pics. It's very nicely made and I think we will use it as our winter harness.


----------



## Goldstar

Lucky's new Haqihana arrived today. Still the best harness I have ever used


----------



## Dogless

Fluffster said:


> Our front range harness arrived today!
> 
> I haven't fiddled about with the fitting at all but here are some pics. It's very nicely made and I think we will use it as our winter harness.


OOoooh v nice.could just see Sir K in the orange and Roo in the blue.


----------



## Nicki85

Have to admit I've just ordered Rusty one of these in blue... I emailed them first as I wasn't sure it would suit our requirements as it's for Rusty to pull in and be on his longline which tends to pull the harness from side to side. But anyhow, for £32 hopefully it will work! The reviews on here seem good


----------



## Geolgrad

Has anyone used a "Buddy Belt" before? 
As some of you know I have real problems with Hera (toy JR bitch) and her sensitive throat. She's always been walked in a harness but has real problems with them slipping and causing her to gag and cough when she pulls. We currently use a Red Dingo harness that, when straight, works well and keeps the pressure on her teeny chest and not her neck.


----------



## Fatsy

I have started reading this but there are quite a few pages so I'm being slightly lazy ~ sorry ~ :blushing: and would appreciate some advice/opinion/experience on harnesses please. The harness is for simple everyday use, not to prevent any pulling etc., just a simple as and when necessary to hook her lead to when out walking and not moving about and having to re-adjust her.

The harnesses I've been looking at are: Julius K9/Trixie Fleece padded or something like a Ruffwear Webmaster. 

I've read mixed reviews about the Julius K9 having the strap across the chest, does it harm/restrict them in anyway ?? I have a border collie, she loves to run around when it's play time so don't want anything that might be uncomfortable or course her discomfort when she goes in sliding.

Thanks. . .


----------



## SLB

Fatsy said:


> I have started reading this but there are quite a few pages so I'm being slightly lazy ~ sorry ~ :blushing: and would appreciate some advice/opinion/experience on harnesses please. The harness is for simple everyday use, not to prevent any pulling etc., just a simple as and when necessary to hook her lead to when out walking and not moving about and having to re-adjust her.
> 
> The harnesses I've been looking at are: Julius K9/Trixie Fleece padded or something like a Ruffwear Webmaster.
> 
> I've read mixed reviews about the Julius K9 having the strap across the chest, does it harm/restrict them in anyway ?? I have a border collie, she loves to run around when it's play time so don't want anything that might be uncomfortable or course her discomfort when she goes in sliding.
> 
> Thanks. . .


I would recommend Indi-dogs Comfort Harness. I have mine with two tone colours and neoprene padding, as opposed fleece padding.










Mine also had the Neo harness from Indi dog too - didn't find it restricting whilst they swam but bought the Comfort harness as dual purpose (walking and bikejoring)










Both are cheaper than the ones you mention but the quality is next to none!

https://www.facebook.com/indidogcollars?fref=ts

Indi-Dog

She is also very easy to message and talk too, especially if you want something a little different or you want some fabric you've seen elsewhere etc.


----------



## lullabydream

Geolgrad said:


> Has anyone used a "Buddy Belt" before?
> As some of you know I have real problems with Hera (toy JR bitch) and her sensitive throat. She's always been walked in a harness but has real problems with them slipping and causing her to gag and cough when she pulls. We currently use a Red Dingo harness that, when straight, works well and keeps the pressure on her teeny chest and not her neck.


If you look here http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/323068-harness-thread-6.html

You will see Nataliee has already reviewed the buddy belt. She was not to impressed by it and her reasoning to me would put me off purchasing one too.


----------



## Geolgrad

lullabydream said:


> If you look here http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/323068-harness-thread-6.html
> 
> You will see Nataliee has already reviewed the buddy belt. She was not to impressed by it and her reasoning to me would put me off purchasing one too.


Thanks, I seemed to have missed that post 
Looking to devise my own design now as I just can't find anything that will work.


----------



## Maria_1986

Don't know if anyone can help me, have read through and have narrowed down my options but still have questions!

Have recently got a bigger car, will shortly be getting a ramp and want a harness with a sturdy handle for helping get Chevy (15.5kg, arthritic in three legs, staffy type) get in and out of the car/up and down the ramp. Shortlist is currently IDC power harness or the IDC belt harness or Ezydog Convert. 

She has been in the ruffwear webmaster when on the treadmill at Hydro and moves well in it but as her biggest problem is coming down the ramp/out the car onto her elbows I don't know if the handle would be too far back?

Has anyone got options on the best one of these options? Does the belt option provide enough support for using it to help steady a dog on a ramp? Or any other suggestions for a good harness with a handle for assisting an older/disabled dog?


----------



## Fluffster

I've been using a Premier Easywalk harness for Daisy for some pavement walks for the past week (it's a front attaching harness), but I noticed yesterday she has a scab under her armpit where it's obviously been rubbing 
I did see some reviews with people saying it rubbed their very short-haired dog, but Daisy isn't short-haired so thought she might be ok. So we'll have to ditch it I think!


----------



## smokeybear

Fatsy said:


> I have started reading this but there are quite a few pages so I'm being slightly lazy ~ sorry ~ :blushing: and would appreciate some advice/opinion/experience on harnesses please. The harness is for simple everyday use, not to prevent any pulling etc., just a simple as and when necessary to hook her lead to when out walking and not moving about and having to re-adjust her.
> 
> The harnesses I've been looking at are: Julius K9/Trixie Fleece padded or something like a Ruffwear Webmaster.
> 
> I've read mixed reviews about the Julius K9 having the strap across the chest, does it harm/restrict them in anyway ?? I have a border collie, she loves to run around when it's play time so don't want anything that might be uncomfortable or course her discomfort when she goes in sliding.
> 
> Thanks. . .


If you want a harness for walking/exercising then you need one that possesses the following qualities

Does not have too much padding/thickness to inflame muscles (scans of dogs wearing harnesses show the heat produced by them can last for more than 24 hours) so avoid those harnesses which have unecessary "saddles".

Also, the whole of the shoulder joint should be totally unrestricted so that the supraspinatus is not not inflamed or movement of the joint again a common cause of problems in dogs.

It should be properly fitted so that whatever position the dog takes up, standing, lying down or sitting, no fittings are putting pressure on any joints eg behind the elbow etc.

It should be fitted so that movement is minimal and preferably have both a front and rear ring to cater for various permutations.

The weather also has an impact on the matrial from which it is made, obviously fleece and similar materials can ice up and soak up water.

I often say to women, think of the difference a properly fitted bra makes to your overall comfort. 

I would recommend

Haqihana
Tellington Touch
Mekuti
Perfect fit


----------



## Canine K9

Thought I`d do an update on my reviews

*Julius K9 Power Harness*




I like this harness. It is mainly used in winter. Has never restricted him. I actually like it so much, I`m getting another in camo  He is the Mini Mini and its a really snug fit.

*Indi Dog Houdini Harness *




Was purchased as a summer harness last summer. It has done really well. Looks good as new. Very strong and secure and also lightweight. Its a comfortable design and Bailey has free and unrestricted movement with it.


----------



## Thorne

Fatsy said:


> I have started reading this but there are quite a few pages so I'm being slightly lazy ~ sorry ~ :blushing: and would appreciate some advice/opinion/experience on harnesses please. The harness is for simple everyday use, not to prevent any pulling etc., just a simple as and when necessary to hook her lead to when out walking and not moving about and having to re-adjust her.
> 
> The harnesses I've been looking at are: Julius K9/Trixie Fleece padded or something like a Ruffwear Webmaster.
> 
> I've read mixed reviews about the Julius K9 having the strap across the chest, does it harm/restrict them in anyway ?? I have a border collie, she loves to run around when it's play time so don't want anything that might be uncomfortable or course her discomfort when she goes in sliding.
> 
> Thanks. . .


For everyday walking I'd opt for an "H" or "Roman" style harness (this style: http://www.ministryofpetcare.co.uk/...b8d27136e95/6/1/61fY5tYc_2B7L._SL1000__11.jpg). They're arguably the least restrictive harness design, very adjustable, and are usually lightweight.

Smokeybear has mentioned some good ones, off the top of my head there's also:
- Rogz H Harness: I have one and love it; it's simple but effective and stands up well to daily use.
- Kumfi Complete Control harness: Has a handle on the back and multiple attachment points.
- Red Dingo: Simple design, very adjustable.
- Lupine Roman Harness: Comes with a lifetime even-if-chewed guarantee.
- Indi-Dog Houdini Harness: Custom made to fit your dog, and Sid's handiwork is excellent.


----------



## Geolgrad

Fatsy said:


> I have started reading this but there are quite a few pages so I'm being slightly lazy ~ sorry ~ :blushing: and would appreciate some advice/opinion/experience on harnesses please. The harness is for simple everyday use, not to prevent any pulling etc., just a simple as and when necessary to hook her lead to when out walking and not moving about and having to re-adjust her.
> 
> The harnesses I've been looking at are: Julius K9/Trixie Fleece padded or something like a Ruffwear Webmaster.
> 
> I've read mixed reviews about the Julius K9 having the strap across the chest, does it harm/restrict them in anyway ?? I have a border collie, she loves to run around when it's play time so don't want anything that might be uncomfortable or course her discomfort when she goes in sliding.
> 
> Thanks. . .


What type of dog is it for?
I have two small JRs and have tried numerous harnesses in the last 9 months. Both pull like trains but the best fitting one for my smallests is the Red Dingo harness - very adjustable and washes well.
Nyx, the larger of the two has tried a doxlock harness (similar to julius K9) and while it fit well the chest strap tends to slip down his front. Think this style is better on a bigger breed IMO. He currently has an Ind-dog Neo harness, which is brilliant. Made to measure, very well made and washes well.
the floating "o" stops the harness slipping when on long line and also doubles as a grab handle.


----------



## knuckingfuts

I'm jonesing for a new harness. Max has an Indi-Dog Neo Harness at the minute and a cheap "Pet Face" step in one with reflective stitching for dark walks. I'm tending not to use the step in one much now - its annoying to put on and the clasp is quite difficult.

My only issue with the neo is the fit. I am certain this is down to me and not the manufacturer but I just wasn't sure how snugly I needed to have the tape measure around him. The harness seems to bag around him in some ways. Also, the 2 finger rule? Is that when they are sitting down or standing? I adjust the chest strap to what I think is tight enough for only 2 fingers but then when he sits down it looks too tight and OH always loosens it.

So I am going to be looking through the thread for ideas but in the mean time, could some people share pics of their rotties (or other similar short haired dogs) wearing a well fit harness?
EDIT: I will get some pics of him in his harness to get your opinions on the fit.

Thanks


----------



## labradrk

Leanne, how long did it take you for your Hooner harnesses to arrive??

I ordered one for Bo as she chewed through her Mekuti and I like to have two encase one is wet etc. 

That was nearly 5 weeks ago now.....still waiting for it.

Emailed them a couple of days ago but no response. Bit miffed TBH.


----------



## BlueJay

knuckingfuts said:


> I'm jonesing for a new harness. Max has an Indi-Dog Neo Harness at the minute and a cheap "Pet Face" step in one with reflective stitching for dark walks. I'm tending not to use the step in one much now - its annoying to put on and the clasp is quite difficult.
> 
> My only issue with the neo is the fit. I am certain this is down to me and not the manufacturer but I just wasn't sure how snugly I needed to have the tape measure around him. The harness seems to bag around him in some ways. Also, the 2 finger rule? Is that when they are sitting down or standing? I adjust the chest strap to what I think is tight enough for only 2 fingers but then when he sits down it looks too tight and OH always loosens it.
> 
> So I am going to be looking through the thread for ideas but in the mean time, could some people share pics of their rotties (or other similar short haired dogs) wearing a well fit harness?
> EDIT: I will get some pics of him in his harness to get your opinions on the fit.
> 
> Thanks


My favourites are still the y-shaped fleece ones 

Here are my boys (and Ripley) in theirs... with a rottie if that counts?!  

































Sitting down


----------



## knuckingfuts

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









It just seems, when he is pulling, that all the force is on his ribs and not distributed around the front. I'm not using any effort to lift the strap away from his front.

I do really like the floating O ring on this harness - his first harness did seem to twist on his body a fair bit. I've looked at the Hurtta website but his measurements don't seem to fit in with their sizes.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Are those Indi-Dog harnesses BlueJay?


----------



## Leanne77

labradrk said:


> Leanne, how long did it take you for your Hooner harnesses to arrive??
> 
> I ordered one for Bo as she chewed through her Mekuti and I like to have two encase one is wet etc.
> 
> That was nearly 5 weeks ago now.....still waiting for it.
> 
> Emailed them a couple of days ago but no response. Bit miffed TBH.


Quite a while tbh, especially as their turnaround was quoted as being much less than the length of time I actually waited. Fortunately I live close so was able to visit a couple of times to give them a prod but I think I ended up waiting something like 5/6 weeks. I think it depends on how busy they are as there is just the 2 of them making the harnesses and I know sometimes they stay up until very late in their shop trying to catch up on orders.

I'd try giving them a ring, much harder to ignore than an email


----------



## BlueJay

Dogloverlou said:


> Are those Indi-Dog harnesses BlueJay?


Nope, I've been cheating on her 
From here Snuggle Pets - UK based manufacturer of quality dog accessories


----------



## Dogloverlou

BlueJay said:


> Nope, I've been cheating on her
> From here Snuggle Pets - UK based manufacturer of quality dog accessories


Aha, yes, you linked to those before. I really like them. They'd be a hell of a lot cheaper than the Ruffwear one I'm looking at too. Hmm.


----------



## Mrsred

BlueJay said:


> My favourites are still the y-shaped fleece ones
> 
> Here are my boys (and Ripley) in theirs... with a rottie if that counts?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting down


Look at wee Samwise doing his green cross code!

I have Hurtta harnesses for both of mine, hard wearing and very light weight too.

Russell is a wild puller but he is small and easier to manoeuvre and Shadow is only really a puller when we are about to get somewhere very exciting.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## spots

Can anyone advise?

I'm trying to decide between the hurtta pro and an indi dog neo harness.
It's for my dal who will walk to heel on command if she's been somewhere before but will pull like a freight train if it's all new and exciting. 
I want the handle to be able to get proper control of her if she's properly tugging or for the likes of narrow paths and being able to pass people without her lunging (or more often people lunging at her!). 

The difference between the two seems to be that I can get a front D ring on the neo. Will that really make a difference to pulling? 

I've already got a split lead, so is it worth teaming the harness with a half-check collar or semi-slip rather than her normal collar?

Now I have to hope she doesn't grow too much!


----------



## Siskin

I use a harness which has a front D ring and have found it very good for stopping Isla from pulling. She gets over excited when there are a lot of other dogs about and using a double ended lead, one end on the front and the other end on the back, gives lots of control. Wouldn't be without it.


----------



## sharloid

spots said:


> Can anyone advise?
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the hurtta pro and an indi dog neo harness.
> It's for my dal who will walk to heel on command if she's been somewhere before but will pull like a freight train if it's all new and exciting.
> I want the handle to be able to get proper control of her if she's properly tugging or for the likes of narrow paths and being able to pass people without her lunging (or more often people lunging at her!).
> 
> The difference between the two seems to be that I can get a front D ring on the neo. Will that really make a difference to pulling?
> 
> I've already got a split lead, so is it worth teaming the harness with a half-check collar or semi-slip rather than her normal collar?
> 
> Now I have to hope she doesn't grow too much!


Personally I haven't found that a front ring helped at all, they could still easily lean into it and pull. One of mine also learnt to hop on two legs to go forward too. :mad2:


----------



## labradrk

Leanne77 said:


> Quite a while tbh, especially as their turnaround was quoted as being much less than the length of time I actually waited. Fortunately I live close so was able to visit a couple of times to give them a prod but I think I ended up waiting something like 5/6 weeks. I think it depends on how busy they are as there is just the 2 of them making the harnesses and I know sometimes they stay up until very late in their shop trying to catch up on orders.
> 
> I'd try giving them a ring, much harder to ignore than an email


Ok thanks Leanne, thought it was just me. Realized I would be waiting a good couple of weeks, but not quite that long! hope I got the bloody measurements right and it fits


----------



## labradrk

spots said:


> Can anyone advise?
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the hurtta pro and an indi dog neo harness.
> It's for my dal who will walk to heel on command if she's been somewhere before but will pull like a freight train if it's all new and exciting.
> I want the handle to be able to get proper control of her if she's properly tugging or for the likes of narrow paths and being able to pass people without her lunging (or more often people lunging at her!).
> 
> The difference between the two seems to be that I can get a front D ring on the neo. Will that really make a difference to pulling?
> 
> I've already got a split lead, so is it worth teaming the harness with a half-check collar or semi-slip rather than her normal collar?
> 
> Now I have to hope she doesn't grow too much!


Front D ring won't help with pulling - it's just an extra point of control. Actually, I'd say you have to be MORE careful if you've got a dog that pulls on a front ring - one of mine ripped the Perfect Fit (and that harness is very robust....) in two after lunging. The front bit isn't designed to hold against a dog pulling hard or lunging.

Thus I just use the regular harness attachments (at the back), which is designed to weight load, and if I need the extra control, clip the other end of my double ended lead to her collar.


----------



## spots

labradrk said:


> Front D ring won't help with pulling - it's just an extra point of control. Actually, I'd say you have to be MORE careful if you've got a dog that pulls on a front ring - one of mine ripped the Perfect Fit (and that harness is very robust....) in two after lunging. The front bit isn't designed to hold against a dog pulling hard or lunging.
> 
> Thus I just use the regular harness attachments (at the back), which is designed to weight load, and if I need the extra control, clip the other end of my double ended lead to her collar.


In my head it doesn't work...I just think if she pulls it'll pull her front to the side but then she could just fling around her back end.

Hmm...think I'll just measure her and base it on price then. 
Then handle is the appeal for me. I can grab that and wait until I get her focus back so my shoulder and her neck doesn't bear the brunt.

I did briefly have her on a cheap emergency harness when she had a chest infection and she walked much better as she prefers to be a little in front. I don't mind that but on a lead it means the lead has to be longer than I like and allows her to be able to lunge too far to one side if a particularly interesting leaf blows past


----------



## knuckingfuts

I bought a Trixie harness from one of our local-ish shops yesterday. The shop sold these and the DG Fleece Lined Harness. Personally, I felt this one was a better quality. The fleece just felt nicer, seemed to be padded fleece, compared to the DG's simple, relatively thin fleece. It was also £10 less. I was quite happy with the quality - the webbing seemed nicer too.
The clips and rib strap as a whole are clear of his pits.

Its _almost _right for me but alas, I think I will return it. I would really miss a handle and floating O ring. Also, as the horizontal strap across his chest is so wide - compared to the Neo - it kinda bags around his neck a bit at the top. You cant see it in the photos. I'd also like a lead attachment point a little closer to his neck, either additional

What I want, in case any one can recommend an existing product

handle
floating O ring
loop on the front for ID tag
padding on majority of the harness
2 lead attachment points on back
There is probably some other things I want which I cant remember right now.

I think I am going to contact Indi - Dog and get a custom designed one.


----------



## sharloid

knuckingfuts said:


> I bought a Trixie harness from one of our local-ish shops yesterday. The shop sold these and the DG Fleece Lined Harness. Personally, I felt this one was a better quality. The fleece just felt nicer, seemed to be padded fleece, compared to the DG's simple, relatively thin fleece. It was also £10 less. I was quite happy with the quality - the webbing seemed nicer too.
> The clips and rib strap as a whole are clear of his pits.
> 
> Its _almost _right for me but alas, I think I will return it. I would really miss a handle and floating O ring. Also, as the horizontal strap across his chest is so wide - compared to the Neo - it kinda bags around his neck a bit at the top. You cant see it in the photos. I'd also like a lead attachment point a little closer to his neck, either additional
> 
> What I want, in case any one can recommend an existing product
> 
> handle
> floating O ring
> loop on the front for ID tag
> padding on majority of the harness
> 2 lead attachment points on back
> There is probably some other things I want which I cant remember right now.
> 
> I think I am going to contact Indi - Dog and get a custom designed one.


I'd return it too. I had one of these for my 19kg boy and the plastic clip snapped whilst we were walking along a road where there were some loose feral dogs.


----------



## MyAnimals

I just thought I'd add my review of the Ruffwear Front Range Harness. Ours arrived today, and if it's possible to have loving feelings for a harness, then that's what I've got. I opened the package, got them out and was in awe of how gorgeous they are. Beautiful quality, nice padding, well made, nice details. I've not had Ruffwear products before, but now I know why they get such good reviews. The harness is fairly pricey at about £35, but feel happy that we have a really good quality harness. 

At first I thought it was a bit fiddley to adjust, with four different bits to adjust to fit. But it's worth messing about with it as I've managed to get a really good snug fit. This is something I've always hoped for with a harnesses, but never quite managed it with my two funny shaped dogs. But they're a great fit, not too close to the armpit, doesn't move around, just right.

The reason why I bought this harnesses was for the front ring to help with Missy's pulling. There are all sorts of harnesses with a front clip, but I chose this one over the others as I liked the style, and Ruffwear get good reviews. We used it today for the first time, and she was a bit confused at first. It obviously felt different and she was finding it difficult to pull. She still gave it a try, but realised that she had to walk more normally or she wasn't going anywhere. She is strong and was still very eager to get to the offlead bit, but we got there walking normally, rather than her dragging me and Boo along. I think this new harnesses is going to be a great tool to help reducing the pulling. I think she will always be keen, but it was nice to be able to stop her going full steam ahead. 

Really happy! Best harness yet


----------



## Thorne

spots said:


> Can anyone advise?
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the hurtta pro and an indi dog neo harness.
> It's for my dal who will walk to heel on command if she's been somewhere before but will pull like a freight train if it's all new and exciting.
> I want the handle to be able to get proper control of her if she's properly tugging or for the likes of narrow paths and being able to pass people without her lunging (or more often people lunging at her!).
> 
> The difference between the two seems to be that I can get a front D ring on the neo. Will that really make a difference to pulling?
> 
> I've already got a split lead, so is it worth teaming the harness with a half-check collar or semi-slip rather than her normal collar?
> 
> Now I have to hope she doesn't grow too much!


I haven't used an Indi-Dog Neo but I do use a Hurtta Pro on my very strong Lab. 
Like you my reason for choosing this one was the handle on the back; I can't walk him on a collar because he has a throat problem and I felt I needed an extra point of control for when he gets over-excited. The handle was very handy a couple of days ago for holding him back and leading him away when we had an in-season bitch run up to us!

The harness itself seems really well made. The clip is huge and very robust, the webbing feels really tough, and it's well padded. I'd gladly recommend it!

RE collars, I'd stick with the flat collar as opposed to anything that tightens.


----------



## spots

Loving the Hurtta pro 

She walks like a dream on it with a collar and training lead. It allows her to be the stride in front she prefers whilst the lead is still short enough for my peace of mind.
The handle is great for crossing roads and I used it to quickly move her out of the way of a speeding bullet dog approaching from behind.
Whomever invented floating O rings needs a medal - it just doesn't slip!
And it's easy to get on a fussy dog with a complex about putting legs in things and the noise of Velcro 
She'll outgrow it in a few months but I don't mind buying the next size or two up when required as it's so worth it.



She says please excuse her neck roll, she has plans to grow into it


----------



## Dobermutt

I'm looking for a (preferably) front-attaching harness for Harley.

He currently has the First Class Pet Company harness (which is somewhere very far back in this thread!) - it's similar to the EzyDog chest plate harness and has served us well for over 6 months due to it being very easily adjustable, but it's starting to fall apart a little bit now and I'd also like something to make it a little easier to walk him. He does pull, not excessively - but I'd like something with a little more control  

It needs to be sturdy & hard-wearing and preferably padded - he is walked, only, on his harness and I never attach the lead to his collar 

Could anybody recommend a decent front-attaching harness or something similar?


----------



## Dogloverlou

I just got a Julius K9 harness for Cash. Always originally wanted one as I liked the design and the price, but I was slightly turned off them after reading some reviews on here such as the saddle covering the shoulder blades and it getting hot underneath in summer etc. However, judging by our tester walk last night Cash has no restricted movement and so far it's prevented any pulling. But it's early days so I'll have to see how it holds up in the coming months. Still keeping my options open.


----------



## smokeybear

Dobermutt said:


> I'm looking for a (preferably) front-attaching harness for Harley.
> 
> He currently has the First Class Pet Company harness (which is somewhere very far back in this thread!) - it's similar to the EzyDog chest plate harness and has served us well for over 6 months due to it being very easily adjustable, but it's starting to fall apart a little bit now and I'd also like something to make it a little easier to walk him. He does pull, not excessively - but I'd like something with a little more control
> 
> It needs to be sturdy & hard-wearing and preferably padded - he is walked, only, on his harness and I never attach the lead to his collar
> 
> Could anybody recommend a decent front-attaching harness or something similar?


Mekuti and TTouch are front and back attachments, no padding.

The Perfect Fit Harness can also have both front and back attachments, padded fleece.


----------



## Dobermutt

smokeybear said:


> Mekuti and TTouch are front and back attachments, no padding.
> 
> The Perfect Fit Harness can also have both front and back attachments, padded fleece.


Thanks - will take a look at these!


----------



## SDPetcare

also for padded front and rear connection
Xtra Dog fleece walking harness or
Ruffwear Front Range

J


----------



## sid&kira

Just a note re front rings

front rings on the neo and harnesses of that shape work very differently to front rings on Y fronted harnesses. I personally find front leading y fronts useless as the harness tends to just twist and the dog continues to pull at an odd angle. 

With the neo and similar shaped harnesses (walk your dog with love etc) the harness cannot twist to the side as the strap goes across the chest not between the legs, so it works by turning the dog when they try to pull. In most cases they aren't an immediate fix, you still have to combine with training but the feedback I've recieved about them with regards to badly pulling dogs has been amazing (with some dogs immediately stopping pulling, but I expect they are a minority! )


----------



## SDPetcare

The front ring on the Xtra Dog, and Ttouch harnesses are not designed to pull the dog to the side, they are designed to meet the tension in a more upwards way to stop the dog leaning into the pull.

Therefore they work in a totally different way to the ones with the single strap across the chest


----------



## sid&kira

SDPetcare said:


> The front ring on the Xtra Dog, and Ttouch harnesses are not designed to pull the dog to the side, they are designed to meet the tension in a more upwards way to stop the dog leaning into the pull.
> 
> Therefore they work in a totally different way to the ones with the single strap across the chest


Yea the xtra dog harness is designed to be used in a specific way to 'balance' the dog, I cant quite get to grips with it but Alex and the rest of the xtradog team are available at shows up and down the county to advise and demo the harnesses using your own dog


----------



## Lexiedhb

SDPetcare said:


> The front ring on the Xtra Dog, and Ttouch harnesses are not designed to pull the dog to the side, they are designed to meet the tension in a more upwards way to stop the dog leaning into the pull.
> 
> Therefore they work in a totally different way to the ones with the single strap across the chest


I can tell you right now the xtra dog harness with front ring, does twist, and so vecomes totally useless with a strong pulling dog, as the harness twists, and the dog just crabs sideways, getting a rubbed armpit on the otherside for its troubles. Wouldnt recommend them at all. Even after watching the vids etc, just simply dobt work on my particular pulling machine!!

For just an every day "normal" harness, cosydog are awesome. I also like the julius k9.


----------



## BlueJay

Front ring useful or not lol (I put ID tags on them...), Snugglepets fleece harnesses are 20% off at the mo, if anyone wants one 
Snuggle Pets - UK based manufacturer of quality dog accessories


----------



## SDPetcare

I didn't say they don't twist, I said they are not designed to turn the dog to the side like some front leading harnesses. Obviously not every harness works for every dog and not every brand fits every dog.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Thanks to blade100 who we purchased the red Haqihana harness from we've now got one for all 3 dogs. The pointers spend a lot of time on a flexi lead and although I loved the Julius K9 harnesses they were leaning into the front straps and pulling so much that both my OH and I have ended up with injuries. We tried the red one out on Arthur first and were so impressed with it we got them all one. Although they still pull of course (we were not expecting magic) its far less and they are relatively easy to hold. My neck and shoulders have improved already. Thanks Blade100 :thumbup:




Not so easy to see on Indie due to her thicker coat


----------



## Goldstar

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Thanks to blade100 who we purchased the red Haqihana harness from we've now got one for all 3 dogs. The pointers spend a lot of time on a flexi lead and although I loved the Julius K9 harnesses they were leaning into the front straps and pulling so much that both my OH and I have ended up with injuries. We tried the red one out on Arthur first and were so impressed with it we got them all one. Although they still pull of course (we were not expecting magic) its far less and they are relatively easy to hold. My neck and shoulders have improved already. Thanks Blade100 :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so easy to see on Indie due to her thicker coat


I love the Haqihana, I have one in violet for Lucky


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Goldstar said:


> I love the Haqihana, I have one in violet for Lucky


Purple is Indie's colour  I wish I could find a matching flexi lead though.


----------



## Suek

Apologies if anyone has put a pic on of one, but I'm after a harness that I can use for Jaffa to pull a cart with? 

sorry for not going through the whole thread but would appreciate help - thank you :thumbup1:


----------



## toffee44

Have a look on websites such as

K9 trail time

Snow paw store

Both have knowledgable staff to contact too.

Found this 
The Best Offer for Weight Pulling Dog Harness, UK


----------



## Suek

toffee44 said:


> Have a look on websites such as
> 
> K9 trail time
> 
> Snow paw store
> 
> Both have knowledgable staff to contact too.
> 
> Found this
> The Best Offer for Weight Pulling Dog Harness, UK


Is this post for me? Thank you so very much, really appreciate your help, I feel like a fish out of water on this subject so thank you again, I have written those websites down and will have a look tomorrow (had a couple of glasses of crushed grapes lol) xx


----------



## HelenH01

Can anyone recomend a harness suitable for my Yorkshire terrier ? He is one the large side for a Yorkie but still I don't want him to be swamped by too many bits and pieces, also he gets his current harness wet on his walks and it takes ages to dry out, so somiething which dries quickly would be ideal.


----------



## spots

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Purple is Indie's colour  I wish I could find a matching flexi lead though.


I have a purple Ferplast flexi from [email protected] Tape style though. 
Love the lock mechanism on it - ridged so you can grip it through gloves.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

spots said:


> I have a purple Ferplast flexi from [email protected] Tape style though.
> Love the lock mechanism on it - ridged so you can grip it through gloves.


Thanks - I will have a look


----------



## knuckingfuts

I've been narrowing down my choices for an in car harness for Max.
He is oddly proportioned I think. For harnesses that are rated for 30kg+ or 30" girth, his neck is too small which has narrowed my choice down.

Examples: Allsafe Dog Safety Harness- Size M 50-62 cm neck, 36-84cm Chest (he is 47.5 neck, 75cm chest). Small is out of the question!

I'm struggling to find measurements for the Bergan.

The Sleepypod ClickIt Utility looks fab but I don't have anchors in my car. I know I can fit them but from what I understand, the max weight for the anchors is 65lbs, which Max exceeds.

Canine Friendly: Size L 40-65lbs Neck 58-71 Girth 75-90. The XL is actually correct for his weight but the measurements are even further out! :frown2:

IMMI; PetBuckle - Not willing to try this as they base the fit purely on weight. Also, I cant tell what attachment options were crash tested. From what I understand, this uses anchors or a seat belt attachment.

Ruff Rider Roadie - It might do very well in limited the movement of the dog in a crash but it doesn't seem very padded. He also on the very cusp between the sizes. And with him seeming to be oddly proportioned neck:Chest:weight I don't like how they based the sized purely on rib measurement/weight. 

Kurgo; Tru-Fit Enhanced Strength - this seems easily the best fit on paper and it seems very good value for money. Also not a step in or best foot first, which is a plus. On the flip side, even though it has passed the same crash testing as the others, does the price suggest it is inferior?
For a one off trip, I bought the Ezy Dog car harness as a short term solution but I didn't like how the plate sat on his neck, or how close it was on his armpits. I was worried in a crash, that the chest plate would dig into his throat. Does this look like it could do that?


----------



## knuckingfuts

Bump:thumbup:


----------



## Thorne

Breeze's new harness arrived today. It's a Perfect Fit harness and it really is a perfect fit on her! 

Took her for a walk wearing it earlier and she seemed comfortable and content. Most harnesses slip around on her no matter how they're adjusted but this stayed put. So far I'm very impressed, will try to upload pics tomorrow.

Knuckingfuts I'm afraid I can't help you with those harnesses but hopefully someone will be along soon who can! I did used to use the EzyDog Chestplate harness in the car (and as a walking harness) but I wasn't happy with the fit on Scooter. It fitted Breeze well but these harnesses aren't crash tested so I wouldn't rely on them in a crash.


----------



## babycham2002

I would go for a Bergan car harness

Do the amazon measurements not help you at all ? Bergan Complete Dog Car Harness System, Large, Blue: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## knuckingfuts

babycham2002 said:


> I would go for a Bergan car harness
> 
> Do the amazon measurements not help you at all ? Bergan Complete Dog Car Harness System, Large, Blue: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


The only measurements that I can see on Amazon is for the weight of dog. I would want more information than that before I purchased it.

All the options I mentioned have been crash tested and passed for S/M/L. Why specifically would you go for the Bergan above the others?


----------



## SDPetcare

Car Harnesses

I see your quandray. As far as i'm aware the Bergan is probably most adjustable, didn't fare so well in the crash testing in the bigger size.
The Kurgo only passed the most publicised crash testing in the medium size.
The Roadie is designed for the neck strap to sit round the base of the neck / shoulder area. In the larger sizes the webbing is much wider than a regular harness. I do see about it not being padded but our seatbelts aren't padded for us 
Canine Friendly, i agree the measurements and weights don't really tally, i have had it confirmed though that they have been tested up to the weight stated rather than fail over it (if that makes sense)

Not sure if that helps at all. Re the Ezydog i wouldn't worry too much about the placing of the chest piece as it will most likely fall apart in a crash anyway


----------



## knuckingfuts

SDPetcare said:


> Car Harnesses
> 
> I see your quandray. As far as i'm aware the Bergan is probably most adjustable, didn't fare so well in the crash testing in the bigger size.
> The Kurgo only passed the most publicised crash testing in the medium size.
> The Roadie is designed for the neck strap to sit round the base of the neck / shoulder area. In the larger sizes the webbing is much wider than a regular harness. I do see about it not being padded but our seatbelts aren't padded for us
> Canine Friendly, i agree the measurements and weights don't really tally, i have had it confirmed though that they have been tested up to the weight stated rather than fail over it (if that makes sense)
> 
> Not sure if that helps at all. Re the Ezydog i wouldn't worry too much about the placing of the chest piece as it will most likely fall apart in a crash anyway


Where have you got your information from?

The ones I listed, I found to have passes crash testing in S/M/L. Info found @ CPS

I have since found that the Canine Friendly has a V2, which measurements seem perfect - again on paper. I am assuming the V1 is the one mentioned in this websites report.

Good point about human seat belts. Didn't think of that but on the other hand, our seat belts have been reported to inflict damage during a crash and if possible I would like to limit his suffering if, **TOUCH WOOD**, we were to be involved in a collision.

The Ezydog one was bought more for keeping him from moving about too much. Didn't get used and went back the shop the next day. Really wasn't happy with the quality.rrr:


----------



## knuckingfuts

knuckingfuts said:


> Where have you got your information from?


This sounds confrontational but its not intended this way - I'm just interested as of cause it is relevant to my research. :thumbup:


----------



## SDPetcare

Hi
There is detailed information on this page 2013 Harness Crash Test Videos - Center for Pet SafetyCenter for Pet Safety

Incidently though there are some discrepancies in the testing as there are no set guidelines. The CPS testing mainly focuses on passenger safety rather than dog safety hence the focus on keeping the dog on the seat. Some harnesses failed in the publicised test but have passed since or before. Some harnesses have been successfully passed at other facilities, such as allianz in Germany.

There is also this testing https://iagresearch.com.au/index.php/car/pets-in-cars.html (where the roadie and the sleepypod were the only ones to pass)

Good luck with finding the right solution for your dog. I believe there is nothing that is perfect (as the sleepypod is very restrictive)


----------



## knuckingfuts

SDPetcare said:


> Hi
> There is detailed information on this page 2013 Harness Crash Test Videos - Center for Pet SafetyCenter for Pet Safety
> 
> Incidently though there are some discrepancies in the testing as there are no set guidelines. The CPS testing mainly focuses on passenger safety rather than dog safety hence the focus on keeping the dog on the seat. Some harnesses failed in the publicised test but have passed since or before. Some harnesses have been successfully passed at other facilities, such as allianz in Germany.
> 
> There is also this testing https://iagresearch.com.au/index.php/car/pets-in-cars.html (where the roadie and the sleepypod were the only ones to pass)
> 
> Good luck with finding the right solution for your dog. I believe there is nothing that is perfect (as the sleepypod is very restrictive)


Turns out I read the wrong part of the report! I tried to skip ahead and through the explanation of which harnessed they chose to test was statign which ones qualified for certification 

So basically from that report, having a big dog, none of the harnesses apart from the Sleepy pod, will keep them on heir seat. Now, this is obviously better than no harness at all but if they all either catastrophically fail or let the pet leave the seat, is any better than the others?

Also, the CPS tested the large sleepy pod with a 75lbs dummy. If the test showed it was still effective at this weight, should I ignore the weight limits stated by the LATCH/ISOFIX manufacturers?


----------



## Siskin

Isla could do with a harness that is waterproof.

She loves swimming and I usually take her harness off when at the sea or a lake, however it gets just as wet when I put it back on again. It takes ages to dry too.

Any waterproof ones out there?


----------



## Dobermutt

I've compromised a bit more control, for a bit more strength/reliability not to break - instead of going for the front-clipping idea, I've ordered an El Perro Comfort Harness. It's fleece-lined and made to measure, and looks _very_ strong, which is important to me because, to get to our main walk, it involves crossing lots of busy roads so I wanted something that I could be absolutely sure won't break 

A quick question for anybody who has an El Perro harness - roughly, how long is the delivery time? I ordered this on the 5th and I'm not expecting it to be here straight away but I've had no emails/updates from the actual company, just confirmations of payment. Not really sure if I should even be expecting any contact from them? 

Will be doing a review as soon as it gets here and we've tried it out :biggrin5:


----------



## cravensmum

I'm so excited I spotted a twice used Ruffwear webmaster on Ebay so I put a bid of £30 on it not expecting to get it.

But I got it for £28.

I have wanted one for Craven for years but they were always out of my price range.

Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## babycham2002

cravensmum said:


> I'm so excited I spotted a twice used Ruffwear webmaster on Ebay so I put a bid of £30 on it not expecting to get it.
> 
> But I got it for £28.
> 
> I have wanted one for Craven for years but they were always out of my price range.
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive.


Fantastic news  LOve a win like that


----------



## spots

Siskin said:


> Isla could do with a harness that is waterproof.
> 
> She loves swimming and I usually take her harness off when at the sea or a lake, however it gets just as wet when I put it back on again. It takes ages to dry too.
> 
> Any waterproof ones out there?


Dunno if there are any specifically described as waterproof but I'd guess you want to be looking at neoprene ones. Think you can get a Neo made with neoprene so I guess it's only the webbing on the outside that would get wet and webbing doesn't take long to dry.


----------



## Dobermutt

Siskin said:


> Isla could do with a harness that is waterproof.
> 
> She loves swimming and I usually take her harness off when at the sea or a lake, however it gets just as wet when I put it back on again. It takes ages to dry too.
> 
> Any waterproof ones out there?


I saw this Xtradog water-repelling harness a while ago which looks quite good - http://www.xtradog.com/shop/water-repelling-walking-harness.html


----------



## labradrk

Bo's Hooner harness:





Had it for about a month now? it's a very nice piece of kit. Made to measure so a lovely fit and sits well back from the armpits (you choose how far back you want it). The front chest inside bit is padded but it's wipeable stuff (don't know the material TBH ) and the rest of the nylon on the harness is robust, likewise with the D-rings.

Downside was it took 6 weeks to arrive and they didn't answer my email. Website advertises up to 15 working days for the order to arrive.....so 3 weeks. Wasn't impressed when mine took double that.


----------



## Nicki85

labradrk said:


> Bo's Hooner harness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had it for about a month now? it's a very nice piece of kit. Made to measure so a lovely fit and sits well back from the armpits (you choose how far back you want it). The front chest inside bit is padded but it's wipeable stuff (don't know the material TBH ) and the rest of the nylon on the harness is robust, likewise with the D-rings.
> 
> Downside was it took 6 weeks to arrive and they didn't answer my email. Website advertises up to 15 working days for the order to arrive.....so 3 weeks. Wasn't impressed when mine took double that.


I've been eying theses up... I'm assuming the top bit of webbing with the D ring attached is not fixed to the girth strap so can move side to side? Have you had any trouble with rubbing the fur on the back?


----------



## labradrk

Nicki85 said:


> I've been eying theses up... I'm assuming the top bit of webbing with the D ring attached is not fixed to the girth strap so can move side to side? Have you had any trouble with rubbing the fur on the back?


Yes it moves, that is correct 

No trouble with it rubbing the fur that I can see, but then she hasn't been off lead in it yet as she's still on restricted exercise


----------



## knuckingfuts

knuckingfuts said:


> So basically from that report, having a big dog, none of the harnesses apart from the Sleepy pod, will keep them on heir seat. Now, this is obviously better than no harness at all but if they all either catastrophically fail or let the pet leave the seat, is any better than the others?
> 
> Also, the CPS tested the large sleepy pod with a 75lbs dummy. If the test showed it was still effective at this weight, should I ignore the weight limits stated by the LATCH/ISOFIX manufacturers?


Bump for opinions on the Sleepypod :thumbup:
I'm rather torn about what to do tbh.


----------



## pogo

Dobermutt said:


> I've compromised a bit more control, for a bit more strength/reliability not to break - instead of going for the front-clipping idea, I've ordered an El Perro Comfort Harness. It's fleece-lined and made to measure, and looks _very_ strong, which is important to me because, to get to our main walk, it involves crossing lots of busy roads so I wanted something that I could be absolutely sure won't break
> 
> A quick question for anybody who has an El Perro harness - roughly, how long is the delivery time? I ordered this on the 5th and I'm not expecting it to be here straight away but I've had no emails/updates from the actual company, just confirmations of payment. Not really sure if I should even be expecting any contact from them?
> 
> Will be doing a review as soon as it gets here and we've tried it out :biggrin5:


Both the boys have El Perro harnesses and I think if memory serves me they took about 3 weeks for them to come maybe a little less


----------



## shadowmare

cravensmum said:


> I'm so excited I spotted a twice used Ruffwear webmaster on Ebay so I put a bid of £30 on it not expecting to get it.
> 
> But I got it for £28.
> 
> I have wanted one for Craven for years but they were always out of my price range.
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive.


Aw maaaan! I'm so jealous now:glare: I kept pondering on getting a webmaster for almost a year now and since thats the harness that they use in the hydrotherapy I could confirm the size and make sure that I like it. And I love it! I ket looking on ebay for deals but there's never a small one so I actually ended up buying one yesterday from monster pet supplies as they have a wee discount on them right now. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Thorne

FINALLY managed to take and upload photos of Breeze's Perfect Fit harness! 
It's from their 20mm range and she's wearing a large top piece, medium front, and a large girth. Opted for the front ring which I've used to clip on her new LED light for dark walks.
So far I love it and she's happy in it, think it's the best harness I've ever used.







*snuffle snuffle*


----------



## muttscutts

I use a harness for my little dog. I think the size is extra small. I was recommended to use a harness instead of a colour just because they give more support to the dog and reduce the pull on their neck.


----------



## cravensmum

Craven in his bargain ebay purchase Ruffwear Webmaster harness.

After nearly 5 years of searching and a lot of wasted money I have finally found a harness that doesn't move too much on him.










It did move slightly,but then I probably haven't got the straps right yet.


----------



## SLB

I was naughty! Not only did I get my two new harnesses for running. But I cheated on indi dog. I went for the non stop half harnesses. They're not as pretty as Sid's harnesses but they are good. No review yet as I've only used them once.


----------



## SLB

*Non stop half harness*

*Price:* £33.99

*Features: *

Over the head
Two clips
Waterproof padding
Reflective strips

*Review:*

I bought these as I am an addict of sorts. I bought these for scootering. I wanted something that looked professional for if/when we enter races. I needed something that wouldn't twist around the dogs bodies when they were attached on a two dog line.

So far i am pleased with these harnesses. They're not colourful but do look professional, don't twist too much, they move a little but not enough to cause the harness to move onto the shoulder blade and cause possible damage.

I'd like to say that although the clips are plastic, it isn't a worry for me as I don't have dogs who will run off or not recall should they escape their harness. However this may be a worry for northern breed owners.

As good as these harnesses are, other than lack of colour and the fact they are branded, not only with the name of the company (personal dislike of mine) but they also have the Norwegian flag on them, this is because the company is Norwegian, however I'm not a fan. The other issue I have is the D ring where the lines/lead attaches, does swivel and rather than being on the curve, the clip is often on the straight part.

Overall I am very pleased with these harnesses and now don't feel so antsy about paying £33.99 each for them. The added bonus is that my dogs feel comfortable running in them and instead of fannying (not sure fannying is a technical term) around when I want to put them on, like they have done with past harnesses, they stand happily and waste no time.


----------



## Dobermutt

I've ordered an El Perro harness and it says allow 2 weeks/10 days for delivery (for custom-made), it's now been about 26 days and no sign of the harness


----------



## SLB

Dobermutt said:


> I've ordered an El Perro harness and it says allow 2 weeks/10 days for delivery (for custom-made), it's now been about 26 days and no sign of the harness


Take out the weekends, I recently ordered something and it said 21 days. Then when I asked where it was I was told it was working days. So 4 weeks. If not, then contact them and see.


----------



## Nicki85

SLB said:


> *Non stop half harness*
> 
> *Price:* £33.99
> 
> *Features: *
> 
> Over the head
> Two clips
> Waterproof padding
> Reflective strips
> 
> *Review:*
> 
> I bought these as I am an addict of sorts. I bought these for scootering. I wanted something that looked professional for if/when we enter races. I needed something that wouldn't twist around the dogs bodies when they were attached on a two dog line.
> 
> So far i am pleased with these harnesses. They're not colourful but do look professional, don't twist too much, they move a little but not enough to cause the harness to move onto the shoulder blade and cause possible damage.
> 
> I'd like to say that although the clips are plastic, it isn't a worry for me as I don't have dogs who will run off or not recall should they escape their harness. However this may be a worry for northern breed owners.
> 
> As good as these harnesses are, other than lack of colour and the fact they are branded, not only with the name of the company (personal dislike of mine) but they also have the Norwegian flag on them, this is because the company is Norwegian, however I'm not a fan. The other issue I have is the D ring where the lines/lead attaches, does swivel and rather than being on the curve, the clip is often on the straight part.
> 
> Overall I am very pleased with these harnesses and now don't feel so antsy about paying £33.99 each for them. The added bonus is that my dogs feel comfortable running in them and instead of fannying (not sure fannying is a technical term) around when I want to put them on, like they have done with past harnesses, they stand happily and waste no time.


I'll be interested to hear how you get on with these after a bit of use. Rusty has been through two of them and managed to basically pull the D ring out both times. Like yours I found that the line usually ends up attached to the straight part of the D ring. Eventually he stretched the stitching and it just didn't hold. I did like the fit and style though... seemed really comfortable I've just ordered the hooner hybrid harness so will see how we get on with that when it arrives!


----------



## SLB

Nicki85 said:


> I'll be interested to hear how you get on with these after a bit of use. Rusty has been through two of them and managed to basically pull the D ring out both times. Like yours I found that the line usually ends up attached to the straight part of the D ring. Eventually he stretched the stitching and it just didn't hold. I did like the fit and style though... seemed really comfortable I've just ordered the hooner hybrid harness so will see how we get on with that when it arrives!


Oh, I'll be p*ssed if these two break these, I'll be straight onto Non Stop. For the price of it, you expect the stitching to be brilliant quality.

So far we've used them a few times and my lot PULL! So they're putting them through the paces. I was going to go for Tough Skins by Howling Dog Alaska but was recommended these more.

See I'm not a fan of Hooner Harnesses. Leanne has them for hers so I've seen them and in action too, but I dunno, I'm just not keen on them.


----------



## Dobermutt

SLB said:


> Take out the weekends, I recently ordered something and it said 21 days. Then when I asked where it was I was told it was working days. So 4 weeks. If not, then contact them and see.


Ooh, I see  That makes much more sense - thank you!


----------



## Nicki85

I was refunded with out issue (well, apart from Non-stop accusing me of using the harness for something other than walking/ running with him)... With Rust I think it's because he goes from side to side quite a lot, especially when I'm walking him rather than running with him- the D ring on the non stop harness doesn't have the ability to move side to side IYSWIM. 

I like the look of the hooner hybrid personally, we have a similar style non-stop harness (predecessor of the new one I assume!) that has been great except it rubs his hair where the strap moves along his back when he goes side to side. But, he hasn't broken it so might be the way to go style wise. 

Other one I liked was the Zima multi sport harness but they are really expensive and I'm not prepared to spend that much when the style looks very similar to the non-stop one he broke.


----------



## SLB

Nicki85 said:


> I was refunded with out issue (well, apart from Non-stop accusing me of using the harness for something other than walking/ running with him)... With Rust I think it's because he goes from side to side quite a lot, especially when I'm walking him rather than running with him- the D ring on the non stop harness doesn't have the ability to move side to side IYSWIM.
> 
> I like the look of the hooner hybrid personally, we have a similar style non-stop harness (predecessor of the new one I assume!) that has been great except it rubs his hair where the strap moves along his back when he goes side to side. But, he hasn't broken it so might be the way to go style wise.
> 
> Other one I liked was the Zima multi sport harness but they are really expensive and I'm not prepared to spend that much when the style looks very similar to the non-stop one he broke.


Oh, strange. I did have issues with a supplier of Hurtta when I washed the coats on the recommended settings. They told me I got it wrong and it should've been washed at a different temp. It says 40 on the label - I'm going to wash it at 40 aren't I! Anyway, I got in touch with Hurtta and they got in touch with the supplier and it got sorted.

Anyway, we'll see how it goes. I normally like floating O rings on harnesses as mine do move from side to side when walking, but on the scooter they are very good at running ahead and next to each other - so I didn't really need much movement in the attachment point.

I like the Zima stuff but like you - it's very expensive for me.


----------



## Dobermutt

The harness finally arrived  It's all black - boring, I know  I can't ever really find a colour that ''suits'' him so I kept it simple 

*El Perro Comfort Harness - 4cm*

It's made to measure & fits him perfectly. It was my first time measuring him, so it does sit a little close to his armpits but just far away enough that it doesn't rub & it's lined with fleece, so it's nice and comfy.

It's very robust & withstands him putting all of his weight into it (all 40kg of him!) However, he does walk okay in it & it's not a struggle to hold him.

There are two rings; I find that the top one is best for walking & the bottom one is best for attaching the longline/flexi to. I can also see it being useful if you have a particularly strong dog & want more control/safety 

I'd always worried about having a harness with a plastic clip (such as our previous one) as when Harley does pull, he puts everything into it and I'd always questioned the strength of them but this harness has a very strong metal buckle and I'm not worried about it breaking at all.

It doesn't twist or move on him at all which is great. Really happy with it. Despite it being quite thick, it isn't heavy at all. We tested it in the rain & although it isn't neoprene, it doesn't appear to get very heavy when wet. It also doesn't restrict his movement at all.

*A bit about the service* - I sent off the measurements by email & was emailed back by a lady who said that she thought my measurements were wrong - I was confused but double-checked and I had measured some in inches and some in centimeters. I'd also ordered a lead separately and she kindly refunded my delivery charge for one. I was also given advice on how to measure properly & overall very good customer service. The delivery took about 3 weeks but this obviously includes actually making the harness, and they are shipped from Poland - so pretty reasonable 

*Price*: £49.50  definitely not cheap, but very well made.

I'd recommend this to just about anybody - especially those with strong/powerful dogs. They also make them for small breeds (obviously the material isn't quite as thick/wide so won't smother a small dog). It is a step-in/over the head harness so not so great for dogs that are unwilling to step into a harness but otherwise, no complaints at all! 

*Pictures* (I did do the buckle up a few holes too tight in these pictures - I can assure you, whilst it is close-fitting, it's roomy and not restrictive at all!)


----------



## skater826

_*Review:*_

*Red Dingo Harness*

*Cost:* Around 20 pounds

*Design*: Classic Turquoise/Cyan




























*Review:*
My dog. Goody, has a cyan Red Dingo Harness. She walks well on it, but is it normal for the strap with the D ring to slide down to the side? I use it on walks and beaches. Not in parks, cause it can get stuck on the playground things (the straps, clips and rings)


----------



## spots

Officially peeved with the Hurtta Pro and could do with some recommendations. 

I'm on my second one already. The nylon handle keeps fraying through. I don't particualry understand it as its fraying massively on the left, when the ring is kept to the right (she walks on my left). I think it must get caught on the littlest things, pluck the tiniest thread and then the whole thing starts to come apart! 

I like the shape of the harness on her. 
I'd prefer one with a handle and neoprene padding would be a bonus as she's always in the sea. 
Any recommendations?


----------



## BlueJay

spots said:


> Officially peeved with the Hurtta Pro and could do with some recommendations.
> 
> I'm on my second one already. The nylon handle keeps fraying through. I don't particualry understand it as its fraying massively on the left, when the ring is kept to the right (she walks on my left). I think it must get caught on the littlest things, pluck the tiniest thread and then the whole thing starts to come apart!
> 
> I like the shape of the harness on her.
> I'd prefer one with a handle and neoprene padding would be a bonus as she's always in the sea.
> Any recommendations?


What size? I have a similar style - Trixie Fusion something something that you can have if you like 
Actually I have three lol


----------



## spots

BlueJay said:


> What size? I have a similar style - Trixie Fusion something something that you can have if you like
> Actually I have three lol


Oooh I've never seen those before.

She's in an 80cm/32" one if that means anything to you? 
Can chase her around the house with the tape measure when she wakes up if needs be 

Thank you


----------



## BlueJay

spots said:


> Oooh I've never seen those before.
> 
> She's in an 80cm/32" one if that means anything to you?
> Can chase her around the house with the tape measure when she wakes up if needs be
> 
> Thank you


D'oh! The biggest I have is a large - that only goes up to 76cm, fitting Frodo there on the biggest it goes. He's a greyhound x so not tiny though. You are welcome to it if you want to give it a go lol

Otherwise, there is this style 
Soft Padded Robust Nylon Dog Harness All Sizes Choice Of Colours Trixie Fabric | eBay
Had one of those too, only issue is when sand got in the buckle and dried so I couldn't get it undone... otherwise fab!

Indi-Dog is always good too


----------



## spots

BlueJay said:


> D'oh! The biggest I have is a large - that only goes up to 76cm, fitting Frodo there on the biggest it goes. He's a greyhound x so not tiny though. You are welcome to it if you want to give it a go lol
> 
> Otherwise, there is this style
> Soft Padded Robust Nylon Dog Harness All Sizes Choice Of Colours Trixie Fabric | eBay
> Had one of those too, only issue is when sand got in the buckle and dried so I couldn't get it undone... otherwise fab!
> 
> Indi-Dog is always good too


I'll measure her and get back to you 
Dalmatians - they're deep chested monsters  but I think she has a fair bit of adjustment room in the 80cm.

Sand in buckles is the bane of my life! That and rusting metalwork.

I've gotten in touch with indi dog to see what they think


----------



## Geolgrad

skater826 said:


> _*Review:*_
> 
> *Red Dingo Harness*
> 
> *Cost:* Around 20 pounds
> 
> *Design*: Classic Turquoise/Cyan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Review:*
> My dog. Goody, has a cyan Red Dingo Harness. She walks well on it, but is it normal for the strap with the D ring to slide down to the side? I use it on walks and beaches. Not in parks, cause it can get stuck on the playground things (the straps, clips and rings)


I have red dingo harness for both my JRTs as they are the only harness that can Hera cannot escape or choke in (deep chest, long wind pipe, escapologist). Spend a lot on harness this last year until I spotted red dingo on amazon - extra small - £4.50!! It seems they have special offers each week on selected sizes and colours. Can usually find a few half price. Needless to say we asked Santa Paws for two new ones 
As for the D ring slipping, this happens on Hera's but not Nyx. Possibly as he is slightly wirey it stays in place. Try tightening the girth and neck straps little bit. Took me a about a week to get ours right - worth playing about with.


----------



## skater826

Geolgrad said:


> I have red dingo harness for both my JRTs as they are the only harness that can Hera cannot escape or choke in (deep chest, long wind pipe, escapologist). Spend a lot on harness this last year until I spotted red dingo on amazon - extra small - £4.50!! It seems they have special offers each week on selected sizes and colours. Can usually find a few half price. Needless to say we asked Santa Paws for two new ones
> As for the D ring slipping, this happens on Hera's but not Nyx. Possibly as he is slightly wirey it stays in place. Try tightening the girth and neck straps little bit. Took me a about a week to get ours right - worth playing about with.


Thank you! I'm just afraid I'm going to choke her when I tighten the straps a little


----------



## Geolgrad

skater826 said:


> Thank you! I'm just afraid I'm going to choke her when I tighten the straps a little


I keep the neck straps loose and have the belly strap tight enough to just slide 2 fingers in. As i say it still slips a little on Hera due to her smooth coat.
Best harness to avoid slippage with are those with a floating "D" or "O" ring on the back or with a higher point of connection (see El Perro Harnesses)


----------



## Thorne

For anyone who might be interested, Hurtta have released 2 new harnesses this year. 
The first is the Active Harness, looks pretty robust! 
Hurtta Outdoors Active Harness â€" Active Hound
This set has a different harness as part of it, very similar to a Webmaster IMO:
Hurtta Outdoors Trail Pack â€" Active Hound

There's some photos of them in action on Active Hound's facebook page, not much info directly from Hurtta that I can find atm.


----------



## Fluffster

Thorne said:


> For anyone who might be interested, Hurtta have released 2 new harnesses this year.
> The first is the Active Harness, looks pretty robust!
> Hurtta Outdoors Active Harness â Active Hound
> This set has a different harness as part of it, very similar to a Webmaster IMO:
> Hurtta Outdoors Trail Pack â Active Hound
> 
> There's some photos of them in action on Active Hound's facebook page, not much info directly from Hurtta that I can find atm.


Ooh I like the look of the first Hurtta one. Not that we need any more harnesses, but when has that ever stopped me?!


----------



## bella2013

Advice needed please. I'm looking fir a harness for my staffi boy. He has been wearing a hunter Norweigaen style harness but have noticed that it has rubbed his arm pits red raw and have taken a while to start healing. 
Any ideas of harnesses that will sit away from his armpits, with a bit of padding and not too expensive as he is still growing (fast)


----------



## labradrk

bella2013 said:


> Advice needed please. I'm looking fir a harness for my staffi boy. He has been wearing a hunter Norweigaen style harness but have noticed that it has rubbed his arm pits red raw and have taken a while to start healing.
> Any ideas of harnesses that will sit away from his armpits, with a bit of padding and not too expensive as he is still growing (fast)


Ask Sid at Indi Dog to make you one to your specifications: Indi-Dog


----------



## icarepet

What's the size for pup to full grown JRT?


----------



## labradrk

icarepet said:


> What's the size for pup to full grown JRT?


You'll have to measure your pup for a fitted harness and accept that you may need to fork out for a couple between now and adulthood.

When mine were pups I got them fleece lined harnesses from here: WELCOME TO DOG-GAMES - dog education & dog games © 2008 Copyright of Sally Hopkins


----------



## Goldstar

bella2013 said:


> Advice needed please. I'm looking fir a harness for my staffi boy. He has been wearing a hunter Norweigaen style harness but have noticed that it has rubbed his arm pits red raw and have taken a while to start healing.
> Any ideas of harnesses that will sit away from his armpits, with a bit of padding and not too expensive as he is still growing (fast)


The Haqihana harness is great, I alwyas had problems with various harness styles/makes rubbing Lucky's armpits red raw but this one is perfect for her. The material is so soft but also very strong.










eta: this one is about £35 so maybe not the best one to get if be still has a lot of growing to do.


----------



## icarepet

Goldstar said:


> The Haqihana harness is great, I alwyas had problems with various harness styles/makes rubbing Lucky's armpits red raw but this one is perfect for her. The material is so soft but also very strong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta: this one is about £35 so maybe not the best one to get if be still has a lot of growing to do.


Is lucky a jrt? How big is lucky atm?


----------



## bella2013

Goldstar said:


> The Haqihana harness is great, I alwyas had problems with various harness styles/makes rubbing Lucky's armpits red raw but this one is perfect for her. The material is so soft but also very strong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta: this one is about £35 so maybe not the best one to get if be still has a lot of growing to do.


oh I like, might have to get one for Tess for summer and see how she gets on, she's a pain and wont walk if anything is in her arm pits


----------



## Clare7435

Not sure if you can see Pennys here so I'll post the actual harness too, all mine have a sporn one now, I used haltis when Fizz and Penny where training but now these are what we use, perfect for my lot


----------



## cravensmum

I will put this in here too as I don't want to return it as I have already returned one

I bought a 90cm one for Bodhi and it was too big,so I asked for the next size down which is this one 70cm/28 inches and it's just an inch or 2 too small.

It's Raspberry pink,20mm wide webbing,as mentioned 70cm girth.

I would like £20 for it including postage,but I'm open to offers.

My photo










professional photo


----------



## labradrk

So, the plastic clip on our Hooner harness broke, meaning it's now unusable. I've only had it since the end of October. I've emailed the company.

Have ordered an SASS harness as it has a buckle. I've come to the conclusion that my dog cannot have plastic buckles on a harness, given that we've got through two Perfect Fit's, a Mekuti and now a Hooner. 

Sid, when you start making those big heavy looking harness jobbies, let me know, cos I'll have one of those too!

Annoyed.


----------



## Guest

Kiyo modelling his Julius IDC this morning . Thinking of getting a Mekuti as well to try him in...


----------



## sharloid

labradrk said:


> So, the plastic clip on our Hooner harness broke, meaning it's now unusable. I've only had it since the end of October. I've emailed the company.
> 
> Have ordered an SASS harness as it has a buckle. I've come to the conclusion that my dog cannot have plastic buckles on a harness, given that we've got through two Perfect Fit's, a Mekuti and now a Hooner.
> 
> Sid, when you start making those big heavy looking harness jobbies, let me know, cos I'll have one of those too!
> 
> Annoyed.


Eek! I've been avoiding plastic clips but know of hundreds of husky owners who use them seemingly without issue. I hope she stayed safe and you get a refund.

Mine all have a SASS harness but was looking at some others which have features I need. Sadly every other harness has the dreaded plastic clip so I've never dared to try one.


----------



## labradrk

sharloid said:


> Eek! I've been avoiding plastic clips but know of hundreds of husky owners who use them seemingly without issue. I hope she stayed safe and you get a refund.
> 
> Mine all have a SASS harness but was looking at some others which have features I need. Sadly every other harness has the dreaded plastic clip so I've never dared to try one.


Actually we had a rather scary incident that resulted in her ending up in the middle of the road.  I thought she had slipped the harness (I shan't bore with the details of what lead to that bit, but she's fine!) but when I actually had a close look at the harness later on, one of the buckles had broken.

I emailed Hooner about something before and they never replied so I'm doubtful about receiving a reply never mind a refund. 

Hopefully the SASS harness is the answer. As you say, the vast majority of harnesses have the plastic buckle, which I think as my mutt has demonstrated is insufficient for a determined dog. I'll also get one of Sid's new heavy duty ones when she starts making them as I believe they are buckle ones, too.


----------



## Leanne77

labradrk said:


> Actually we had a rather scary incident that resulted in her ending up in the middle of the road.  I thought she had slipped the harness (I shan't bore with the details of what lead to that bit, but she's fine!) but when I actually had a close look at the harness later on, one of the buckles had broken.
> 
> I emailed Hooner about something before and they never replied so I'm doubtful about receiving a reply never mind a refund.
> 
> Hopefully the SASS harness is the answer. As you say, the vast majority of harnesses have the plastic buckle, which I think as my mutt has demonstrated is insufficient for a determined dog. I'll also get one of Sid's new heavy duty ones when she starts making them as I believe they are buckle ones, too.


Did she break it by pulling or was she doing something else? Had Flynn's Hooner harness for a couple of years now and although we dont use it every day, he does pull hard in it and i've used it for running and scootering with him.
I will be seeing a member of Hooners staff tonight at agility so will ask her about it for you, see what their policy etc is.


----------



## MollySmith

I wondered if someone could recommend a simple chest ring harness please? Something padded as the one she has does wear on her armpits.

We have one which I thought was ezydog and it's not, the label is so worn I can't even work out who made it but it's difference to the T-touch type in that it has a strap across the chest. The T-touch is okay, just hellishly complicated to work out each time we use it. 

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Muttly

Clare7435 said:


> Not sure if you can see Pennys here so I'll post the actual harness too, all mine have a sporn one now, I used haltis when Fizz and Penny where training but now these are what we use, perfect for my lot


These look like the 'Non-pull Harness'. 
I have just bought one and my dog hates it, So I had a google to find out what makes it 'non-pull'. Well *it squeezes the dog behind the legs*! hmy:

Last time I put it on I thought it was odd he was walking, not to heel, but behind me! When I went to put it on yesterday he put his ears flat back and coward down. So obviously I didn't put it on. My poor Muttly!!!!! Needless to say, he is back on the collar. 
I feel so awful, why don't they put this on the packaging ffs


----------



## Clare7435

Muttly said:


> These look like the 'Non-pull Harness'.
> I have just bought one and my dog hates it, So I had a google to find out what makes it 'non-pull'. Well *it squeezes the dog behind the legs*! hmy:
> 
> Last time I put it on I thought it was odd he was walking, not to heel, but behind me! When I went to put it on yesterday he put his ears flat back and coward down. So obviously I didn't put it on. My poor Muttly!!!!! Needless to say, he is back on the collar.
> I feel so awful, why don't they put this on the packaging ffs


I must have them too loose then because the little sods see a cat and small as they are they pull me ... the prob I have with the ones that go across the chest at the min is that molly is still very boney and underweight so they hurt her...in all honesty they walk right next to me and don't wear them on their long walks anyway so pulling is only ever an issue when they want to eat a stray cat....although I'm going to go google it now and perhaps give the place I got them a roasting


----------



## Muttly

Yup, there was nothing in the description that this is how they work. But if your dog doesn't mind it, then you wouldn't know. It was only cos mine reacted so badly.
Basically he turned from a crazy hyper 'Ooh Walkies time' running round me in circles dog, to a quiet, sad, sad dog


----------



## Lauren5159

I thought it was but time I did a wee review of the Julius K9 harness.

Skip's been wearing it for a couple of weeks now and I really like it. It feels sturdy and doesn't slip like I thought it would. It doesn't hinder his movement in the slightest and looks great!

It also sits far back from his armpits which is a bonus. I don't use the handle, but it comes with a velcro attachment so you can lay the handle flat if it's not needed.

It sits far enough up his chest that I don't worry about it choking him but I know it's secure 

Some pics as I know small dog owners are always curious about the size on a small dog


----------



## Clare7435

Muttly said:


> Yup, there was nothing in the description that this is how they work. But if your dog doesn't mind it, then you wouldn't know. It was only cos mine reacted so badly.
> Basically he turned from a crazy hyper 'Ooh Walkies time' running round me in circles dog, to a quiet, sad, sad dog


Bless that is so sad...no I have to say I do look at the info before I buy anything like that which obviously all owners do and if there's been anything like that on it I wouldn't have bothered buying them, think it might be time to look elsewhere because even if they don't create it doesn't mean they aren't causing any pain....will be fuming if I find it's been hurting them all this time, thank you for that info


----------



## Muttly

Clare7435 said:


> Bless that is so sad...no I have to say I do look at the info before I buy anything like that which obviously all owners do and if there's been anything like that on it I wouldn't have bothered buying them, think it might be time to look elsewhere because even if they don't create it doesn't mean they aren't causing any pain....will be fuming if I find it's been hurting them all this time, thank you for that info


No worries, I got mine on eBay and nothing on the listing, I just looked on Amazon and the 'Company of Animals' brand's listing is under review by Amazon due to 'buyer reported not as described' So perhaps someone else has found this out since. 
But yeah, it doesn't say anything about it on there either. Goes on about comfort etc...

The thing is Muttly will pull on his collar to another dog to the point he makes that awful noise where the collar is pushing on his throat, he totally stopped pulling on the harness, which just shows the difference and how unconfortable it must have been for him.


----------



## Clare7435

Muttly said:


> No worries, I got mine on eBay and nothing on the listing, I just looked on Amazon and the 'Company of Animals' brand's listing is under review by Amazon due to 'buyer reported not as described' So perhaps someone else has found this out since.
> But yeah, it doesn't say anything about it on there either. Goes on about comfort etc...


I bought mine from a pet show which is bloody worse in my opinion...they should have told me, it's not like it was a big one either like pets at home where you don't really expect anything other than give me your money. I need to look for one that's be comfy for a skinny one and that's not going to make them sweat because they have super long thick fur...obviously pink and pretty would be a nice extra lol...time to shop I think


----------



## Muttly

I like the look of Lauren's ones, the Julius K9 (although her pics won't load for me at work, I googled it)


----------



## Clare7435

Need one with a soft pref padded chest piece for Molly too....god there are loads this might take some time lol


----------



## Geolgrad

Had a sort out at the weekend and OH said I have to get rid of some the terrible two's harnesses before I'm allowed anymore 
So I've posted my first item in the classified board if anyone is interested

(http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-classifieds/390874-sale-indi-dog-neo-harness.html#post1064039392)

I hate to sell it but its nearly new and I'd rather someone else get the pleasure out of it than gather dust.
*SOLD*


----------



## labradrk

So our SASS harness arrived today 



It looks REALLY nice. The fittings are brass and there is obviously the buckle which avoids the pitfalls of plastic clips. The fit is perfect and there is no movement at all.

Arrived in less than a week and it was only £19 plus postage. They also kept me updated on my order so great service.


----------



## SLB

labradrk said:


> So our SASS harness arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> It looks REALLY nice. The fittings are brass and there is obviously the buckle which avoids the pitfalls of plastic clips. The fit is perfect and there is no movement at all.
> 
> Arrived in less than a week and it was only £19 plus postage. They also kept me updated on my order so great service.


The only thing that puts me off SASS is the fleece - If they did a neoprene version I'd be more tempted by them.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

labradrk said:


> So our SASS harness arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> It looks REALLY nice. The fittings are brass and there is obviously the buckle which avoids the pitfalls of plastic clips. The fit is perfect and there is no movement at all.
> 
> Arrived in less than a week and it was only £19 plus postage. They also kept me updated on my order so great service.


Do you have any photos of the front bit? My lot are all in Haqihana harnesses but Arthur's has started to rub across the front of his chest which is a shame as they have been great. I think he needs something with a bit of fleece lining.


----------



## labradrk

SLB said:


> The only thing that puts me off SASS is the fleece - If they did a neoprene version I'd be more tempted by them.


What's wrong with fleece? they can make them without fleece. Although this is posh fleece....not that it will stay posh for long.


----------



## labradrk

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Do you have any photos of the front bit? My lot are all in Haqihana harnesses but Arthur's has started to rub across the front of his chest which is a shame as they have been great. I think he needs something with a bit of fleece lining.


I don't want to put it on Bo, cos we've just got back from a walk and that would be teasing.......hold on, I'll snap a pic minus the dog.


----------



## labradrk




----------



## SLB

labradrk said:


> What's wrong with fleece? they can make them without fleece. Although this is posh fleece....not that it will stay posh for long.


Just not a fan of fleece on harnesses.


----------



## Siskin

I've just got an Indi dog Neo harness for Isla which had neoprene as the padding. Had a ring put on the front too. Works really well as a no pull and should dry quicker then fleece. Isla can get wet in a desert!


----------



## sharloid

labradrk said:


> So our SASS harness arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> It looks REALLY nice. The fittings are brass and there is obviously the buckle which avoids the pitfalls of plastic clips. The fit is perfect and there is no movement at all.
> 
> Arrived in less than a week and it was only £19 plus postage. They also kept me updated on my order so great service.


Ooooh, the red looks lovely. Good choice.


----------



## Lexiedhb

labradrk said:


> What's wrong with fleece? they can make them without fleece. Although this is posh fleece....not that it will stay posh for long.


For dogs you simply can not avoid water it can be a problem.......


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

labradrk said:


>


Thank you that looks about what we need I think and the price is so reasonable if its no good I can donate it to a rescue.


----------



## sharloid

Lexiedhb said:


> For dogs you simply can not avoid water it can be a problem.......


The padding on the SASS harnesses isn't really fleece for anyone wondering. It's... black fluffy stuff? Mine have been swimming in the sea and lakes with them and they haven't got heavy and droopy.


----------



## labradrk

Lexiedhb said:


> For dogs you simply can not avoid water it can be a problem.......


TBH our harnesses inevitably end up on the radiator after each off lead walk anyway so material is irrelevant here!


----------



## Gemmaa

Bradley now has a Rogz harness

















I really like it, doesn't sit too close to his armpits but the underneath is also adjustable. The clips lock and seem really strong. He's been playing in the garden and it hasn't restricted his movement at all & he seems happy wearing it .


----------



## Thorne

Gemmaa said:


> Bradley now has a Rogz harness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like it, doesn't sit too close to his armpits but the underneath is also adjustable. The clips lock and seem really strong. He's been playing in the garden and it hasn't restricted his movement at all & he seems happy wearing it .


That looks like a good fit.  I really like these harnesses; they're not all-singing-all-dancing but they're really adjustable, sturdy, and not too expensive.

Breeze has one:


----------



## caju

Our Perfect Fit Harness finally arrived, kindly forwarded over by my parents. It's so soft and comfortable, but unfortunately a little large for our boy. I've just emailed the company to see if they'd be willing to ship a smaller front piece all the way over here. Fingers crossed!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Thanks again for the recommendation Labradrk - Arthur now has a SASS harness - the black doesn't show up very well in the photos unfortunately





hopefully the fleecy padding around the chest straps will stop him getting sore like he was from his Haqihana.


----------



## knuckingfuts

Cant seem to find Max's harness....

Clearly this means I need to buy a new one.


----------



## Geolgrad

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Thanks again for the recommendation Labradrk - Arthur now has a SASS harness - the black doesn't show up very well in the photos unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully the fleecy padding around the chest straps will stop him getting sore like he was from his Haqihana.


Thank looks super smart and cosy!


----------



## polishrose

Misia has suddenly decided walks aren't nearly as scary as they used to be which is great, however I'm not comfortable having her on a collar as I worry she might pull out of it(she pulls back rather than forward) so I'm looking for harness suggestions. She's a small terrier type. 6.5 kilos roughly. Her neck is considerably smaller than her chest. I quite like fleece padded/or some kind of padded as she has longish fur(going to groomers on Friday)and I don't want to get it caught on anything.She doesn't like things over her head, or putting her paws through loops. I have looked through the entire thread and got more and more confused I think.


----------



## Hanlou

Hi polishrose. Id recommend a Perfect Fit harness. They have clips so don't go over the head. They are made up of different pieces so arent a standard size. 

When I ordered Teddys , it was too big. I rang up and they sent out a variety of different sized pieces and told me to just send the ones that didn't fit back to them! They sent them out 1st Class as well!

Am very happy with it. Teddy is 5kg.


----------



## kaz_f

Ruffwear Webmaster harness
Sorry you can only see the back of it in the photo but what I like about it is;
1. The straps are all padded and as he has no undercoat and bare skin underarms they don't rub him
2. It has a handle on top in case I need to give him a helping hand into the boot or lift him over a fence
3. It is very strong and durable

Great thread, liking all these harnesses, the one the pointer is wearing looks like it would be very comfortable


----------



## polishrose

Hanlou said:


> Hi polishrose. Id recommend a Perfect Fit harness. They have clips so don't go over the head. They are made up of different pieces so arent a standard size.
> 
> When I ordered Teddys , it was too big. I rang up and they sent out a variety of different sized pieces and told me to just send the ones that didn't fit back to them! They sent them out 1st Class as well!
> 
> Am very happy with it. Teddy is 5kg.


I'm looking at the page and although I know she needs s in the girth I have no idea if she needs an xxs or an xs top piece. She needs an xs front piece I think...but possibly not. Help???


----------



## polishrose

kaz_f said:


> Ruffwear Webmaster harness
> Sorry you can only see the back of it in the photo but what I like about it is;
> 1. The straps are all padded and as he has no undercoat and bare skin underarms they don't rub him
> 2. It has a handle on top in case I need to give him a helping hand into the boot or lift him over a fence
> 3. It is very strong and durable
> 
> Great thread, liking all these harnesses, the one the pointer is wearing looks like it would be very comfortable


eek bit out of my price range


----------



## SLB

polishrose said:


> I'm looking at the page and although I know she needs s in the girth I have no idea if she needs an xxs or an xs top piece. She needs an xs front piece I think...but possibly not. Help???


Ring them up - most companies are happy to help with sizing. I spent a few hours chatting to K9 Trail time when I ordered my lots non stops. And have had many chats to Indi-dog.


----------



## polishrose

SLB said:


> Ring them up - most companies are happy to help with sizing. I spent a few hours chatting to K9 Trail time when I ordered my lots non stops. And have had many chats to Indi-dog.


I never have time in the day-mornings I get kids ready, take them to school, go to work,leave work, pick kids up, come home, start dinner...by the time I am free it's past 6pm and everywhere is closed


----------



## SLB

polishrose said:


> I never have time in the day-mornings I get kids ready, take them to school, go to work,leave work, pick kids up, come home, start dinner...by the time I am free it's past 6pm and everywhere is closed


Then email them and explain that you have no time during the day and can you ring them at a later time in the evening  That's what I'd do.


----------



## Goldstar

We still love the haqihana, this her second one (sold the first to buy a different colour ) and it is still as good as new a few months on. 
She rolls around in sand, does zoomies and goes through undergrowth and it is great


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Goldstar said:


> We still love the haqihana, this her second one (sold the first to buy a different colour ) and it is still as good as new a few months on.
> She rolls around in sand, does zoomies and goes through undergrowth and it is great


Snap - Indie has the same one in the same colour


----------



## Thorne

polishrose said:


> I never have time in the day-mornings I get kids ready, take them to school, go to work,leave work, pick kids up, come home, start dinner...by the time I am free it's past 6pm and everywhere is closed


They reply to emails quickly and their customer service is excellent in general so it's worth contacting them! Breeze has a Perfect Fit harness and I think it's great.
Another alternative is the Mekuti harness,which can be made with a clip around the neck so nothing has to be passed over the dog's head: Balance Dog Harness: stop your dog pulling on the lead.


----------



## BlueJay

Hiccup now has a "Wolters Professional Comfort Harness" 

Neoprene padding on shoulder straps and bottom of girth straps, plus a neoprene chest plate.
Girth strap is adjustable, as is the bit connecting that to the chest plate. Clips on either side so no need to lift legs, and sits well back from his armpits. Also comes in lots of different colours yaaaaay!
I like it a lot


----------



## Canine K9

BlueJay said:


> Hiccup now has a "Wolters Professional Comfort Harness"
> 
> Neoprene padding on shoulder straps and bottom of girth straps, plus a neoprene chest plate.
> Girth strap is adjustable, as is the bit connecting that to the chest plate. Clips on either side so no need to lift legs, and sits well back from his armpits. Also comes in lots of different colours yaaaaay!
> I like it a lot


I was considering buying one this afternoon. Very convinent thanks


----------



## SLB

I know people are posting pictures, but if people could stick to the original format in order to review them then it will help people who are reading the thread and keep questions like "how much are they" to a minimum...


Thank you


----------



## Geolgrad

BlueJay said:


> Hiccup now has a "Wolters Professional Comfort Harness"
> 
> Neoprene padding on shoulder straps and bottom of girth straps, plus a neoprene chest plate.
> Girth strap is adjustable, as is the bit connecting that to the chest plate. Clips on either side so no need to lift legs, and sits well back from his armpits. Also comes in lots of different colours yaaaaay!
> I like it a lot


I've been looking at one of these for Hera after seeing them on Zooplus but held off as I couldnt see how high the chest piece would rise. Thanks for posting these pics as it looks like a real possible to stop her choking when she pulls. 
Where did you get it may I ask?


----------



## SLB

*Euro DC Short Harness*, sold by* K9 Trail Time*.

*Price*: £39.99 each

*Features*:
- Reflective Strips
- Adjustable girth
- Over the head, clip up sides.
- Padded area under attachment point.
- Range of colours

*My review*:

I've only put these through their paces twice.

I'm sat here thinking; stop comparing them to the Non Stops. Review them on what they are. But it's hard.

First of all, they are brilliant harnesses. I didn't go for colour because the green isn't dark enough for Louie  So I went for back again. The chest strap is wide, but not too wide that hinders movement.

These harnesses were designed for pull work. They're padded all the way around but not so much that it's in the way or over the top. They're lightweight so the dogs don't mind wearing them. They sit far enough back that they are resting on the last rib and away from the armpit. They leave the shoulders and airways free so the pull is more comfortable.

They also washed up well.

I just.. they twist, not much at all, but enough for me to notice. Maybe it's cos I run two dogs and they don't have tug loops so the 2 dog line is further up - I dunno, possibly that's the reason, I will have to try it out and review my review..

I like them and will use them, the dogs run well in them and are comfortable in them. I would also recommend them to people too.

*Updated review here*:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/323068-harness-thread-55.html?posted=1#post1064120230


----------



## Hanwombat

SLB said:


> *Euro DC Short Harness*, sold by* K9 Trail Time*.
> 
> *Price*: £39.99 each (ouch!)
> 
> *Features*:
> - Reflective Strips
> - Adjustable girth
> - Over the head, clip up sides.
> - Padded area under attachment point.
> - Range of colours
> 
> *My review*:
> 
> *Coming Soon*


Ouch indeed! One of the reasons why I haven't bought one yet. Indi-dogs are much cheaper


----------



## Nicki85

Rust has the Euro short harness for canicross and we like it lots  It's lasting well, no sign of wear and tear on any of the straps/ round the O ring. He's made his way a fair few harnesses as well!

Shae has the long version but I will be looking at getting her a short version too as she doesn't like it touching her sides


----------



## SLB

Nicki85 said:


> Rust has the Euro short harness for canicross and we like it lots  It's lasting well, no sign of wear and tear on any of the straps/ round the O ring. He's made his way a fair few harnesses as well!
> 
> Shae has the long version but I will be looking at getting her a short version too as she doesn't like it touching her sides


I went for the shorts cos Pen doesn't like it too near her bum - it's just on the cusp! But she's fine with it so far. I did like the longs. Had to get black because they don't do the right colour green lol!


----------



## Nicki85

Yeah, it's a very bright green! Rusty has the green one as I couldn't get hold of the blue one anywhere... 
I've no idea what it is with Shae, she goes all sad when it appears and stands very dejectedly when I'm putting it on. Then she does a weird head flick to where it comes up her sides near her bum... Once we are out the door she's fine. But, I'm getting the hint and hate making her look sad so i'll just have to bite the bullet and get her Yet Another Harness!!


----------



## SLB

Nicki85 said:


> Yeah, it's a very bright green! Rusty has the green one as I couldn't get hold of the blue one anywhere...
> I've no idea what it is with Shae, she goes all sad when it appears and stands very dejectedly when I'm putting it on. Then she does a weird head flick to where it comes up her sides near her bum... Once we are out the door she's fine. But, I'm getting the hint and hate making her look sad so i'll just have to bite the bullet and get her Yet Another Harness!!


The thing is - you can always sell branded harnesses on to pay for new ones.  Not that that's what I've done lol!

Pen's always been funny about her hips being touched, had her checked and she's just finicky. Lou however will run in whatever you put on him. Neither of them like harnesses being put on though. Sulk until we're out the door.


----------



## LouLatch

labradrk said:


> So our SASS harness arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> It looks REALLY nice. The fittings are brass and there is obviously the buckle which avoids the pitfalls of plastic clips. The fit is perfect and there is no movement at all.
> 
> Arrived in less than a week and it was only £19 plus postage. They also kept me updated on my order so great service.


I have one if these for Tyler and is slips (around his body) terribly. He also has another make in this style and that slips too. It that because it's not tight enough? I don't like to do them too tight, but it annoys me and I don't want it too rub. I thought made to measure harnesses would be better as he's between sizes for pet shop ones but I still can't get one that's quite right.


----------



## Thorne

LouLatch said:


> I have one if these for Tyler and is slips (around his body) terribly. He also has another make in this style and that slips too. It that because it's not tight enough? I don't like to do them too tight, but it annoys me and I don't want it too rub. I thought made to measure harnesses would be better as he's between sizes for pet shop ones but I still can't get one that's quite right.


Every harness I've tried on Breeze has slipped around, except for her old EzyDog Quick Fit (no longer have it) and the Perfect Fit one she has now. I think some dogs must be more prone to it than others, but loose harnesses or those with hardware like buckles (extra weight) on one side as opposed to both sides will be more likely to slip. I think the fleece padding on the top of the Perfect Fit probably stops it from slipping, but it still moves a little if it's loose.
Worth doing Tyler's harness up an extra hole if he's comfortable in it, might make all the difference.


----------



## LouLatch

Thorne said:


> Every harness I've tried on Breeze has slipped around, except for her old EzyDog Quick Fit (no longer have it) and the Perfect Fit one she has now. I think some dogs must be more prone to it than others, but loose harnesses or those with hardware like buckles (extra weight) on one side as opposed to both sides will be more likely to slip. I think the fleece padding on the top of the Perfect Fit probably stops it from slipping, but it still moves a little if it's loose.
> Worth doing Tyler's harness up an extra hole if he's comfortable in it, might make all the difference.


Thanks Thorne, he's a night mare to find a good fitting harness for. I have a perfect fit one but am not happy with it, I also have an ezydog quick fit harness which I love but he's frightened of it being put over his head.  I will have a play and see if his current one fits better a little tighter.


----------



## BlueJay

Geolgrad said:


> I've been looking at one of these for Hera after seeing them on Zooplus but held off as I couldnt see how high the chest piece would rise. Thanks for posting these pics as it looks like a real possible to stop her choking when she pulls.
> Where did you get it may I ask?


Harnesses | dapperdog.co.uk


----------



## Tillystar

Hi everyone too many posts to read through I'm looking for a harness for Tilly when she's in my dad's car as he had a car accident few weeks ago someone ran into the back.of him n his car was a right off. So u can imagine the state of it I'm.just thankful neither dogs were in the car so now both are goin on back seat but issue with Tilly she's noise sensitive so car noise can scare her so if not secure she makes her way into the front to seat to sit on who ever is there even with a car seat cover fully fit hammock style. Bella is so alert n nosey she just doesnt stay still so both needing harness for car but can be left on for walk so no dangling bits. Wot would you recommend?


----------



## SLB

rachelholmes said:


> Hi everyone too many posts to read through I'm looking for a harness for Tilly when she's in my dad's car as he had a car accident few weeks ago someone ran into the back.of him n his car was a right off. So u can imagine the state of it I'm.just thankful neither dogs were in the car so now both are goin on back seat but issue with Tilly she's noise sensitive so car noise can scare her so if not secure she makes her way into the front to seat to sit on who ever is there even with a car seat cover fully fit hammock style. Bella is so alert n nosey she just doesnt stay still so both needing harness for car but can be left on for walk so no dangling bits. Wot would you recommend?


I'd have all the dogs attached to something in the car. Bergan have good reviews. But whichever you go for - double check they have been crash tested.

Bergan Car Harness

Crash Tested Car Crates

You can also get crash tested car crates.. look a little like prisons but if it keeps the dogs safe, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Tillystar

SLB said:


> I'd have all the dogs attached to something in the car. Bergan have good reviews. But whichever you go for - double check they have been crash tested.
> 
> Bergan Car Harness
> 
> Crash Tested Car Crates
> 
> You can also get crash tested car crates.. look a little like prisons but if it keeps the dogs safe, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


The crates are not possible the car we have are a Nissan micra n hyundai i10


----------



## SLB

rachelholmes said:


> The crates are not possible the car we have are a Nissan micra n hyundai i10


The second link has harnesses (crash tested) on it  Also you could look into their crash tested tailgate guards?


----------



## Lexiedhb

Anyone had the ES Adjustable padded harness?
ES Adjustable Padded Harness | dapperdog.co.uk


----------



## Cami

Wow just read through the whole thread! How have I not seen this before?

I'm wanting to get Hamish his first harness as I'm planning on doing a lot of lead walking with him, usually he's off lead running like an idiot on the moor and he doesn't even go on one to get there as it's right outside out front door lol so he is very bad on a lead and I don't like all that pressure on his neck.

I've chosen my favourite harnesses from all suggested and have a total of 13 tabs up on my computer  Going to take a while to make my mind up!


----------



## SLB

Cami said:


> Wow just read through the whole thread! How have I not seen this before?
> 
> I'm wanting to get Hamish his first harness as I'm planning on doing a lot of lead walking with him, usually he's off lead running like an idiot on the moor and he doesn't even go on one to get there as it's right outside out front door lol so he is very bad on a lead and I don't like all that pressure on his neck.
> 
> I've chosen my favourite harnesses from all suggested and have a total of 13 tabs up on my computer  Going to take a while to make my mind up!


Hahaa - it's a good thread, if I do say so myself.


----------



## BlueJay

Cami said:


> Wow just read through the whole thread! How have I not seen this before?
> 
> I'm wanting to get Hamish his first harness as I'm planning on doing a lot of lead walking with him, usually he's off lead running like an idiot on the moor and he doesn't even go on one to get there as it's right outside out front door lol so he is very bad on a lead and I don't like all that pressure on his neck.
> 
> I've chosen my favourite harnesses from all suggested and have a total of 13 tabs up on my computer  Going to take a while to make my mind up!


What's your shortlist then?


----------



## Cami

BlueJay said:


> What's your shortlist then?


Can't remember all the different ones I had up but it's pretty well down to this one which I think you may have suggested http://www.snugglepets.co.uk/our-products/fleece-harnesses/fleece-harness.html
I love the look of them but I've used similar ones before with dogs i've looked after and not got on with them.

I've also got these two up 
TRIXIE - Dog Leads/Collars/Harnesses Nylon Fusion Fusion Norwegian Harness
Padded harness - Hurtta
I like the look of them and I think the handle would be very useful

Just can't make up my mind!


----------



## BlueJay

Cami said:


> Can't remember all the different ones I had up but it's pretty well down to this one which I think you may have suggested http://www.snugglepets.co.uk/our-products/fleece-harnesses/fleece-harness.html
> I love the look of them but I've used similar ones before with dogs i've looked after and not got on with them.
> 
> I've also got these two up
> TRIXIE - Dog Leads/Collars/Harnesses Nylon Fusion Fusion Norwegian Harness
> Padded harness - Hurtta
> I like the look of them and I think the handle would be very useful
> 
> Just can't make up my mind!


I have two different sized trixie norwegian ones if you want to try them out?
If they fit of course lol


----------



## Cami

Ooh that might be good if you don't need them? He's got about a 60cm chest if you've got one that size?


----------



## spots

Cami said:


> I've also got these two up
> TRIXIE - Dog Leads/Collars/Harnesses Nylon Fusion Fusion Norwegian Harness
> Padded harness - Hurtta
> I like the look of them and I think the handle would be very useful
> 
> Just can't make up my mind!


Just a note of caution on the hurtta harness: I loved it at first, but had an issue with the O ring fraying the webbing handle. Hoped it was just bad luck and got another but the result was two broken harnesses in 5 months.

Got an indi-dog Neo harness with neoprene padding instead and am much happier with the durability


----------



## Cami

spots said:


> Just a note of caution on the hurtta harness: I loved it at first, but had an issue with the O ring fraying the webbing handle. Hoped it was just bad luck and got another but the result was two broken harnesses in 5 months.
> 
> Got an indi-dog Neo harness with neoprene padding instead and am much happier with the durability


That's a pain, it's now off my list!
I must have a look at her page, keep meaning to


----------



## BlueJay

Cami said:


> Ooh that might be good if you don't need them? He's got about a 60cm chest if you've got one that size?


Obviously I'm just crap at responding 
Got a green one and an orange one that should fit; orange has a bite mark on the padding though oops!


----------



## Tillystar

SLB said:


> The second link has harnesses (crash tested) on it  Also you could look into their crash tested tailgate guards?


I've decided to go for the Kurgo Tru-Fit Enhanced Strength Harness as I think it's the best for both car n walks to be left on
Thanks for your advice SLB


----------



## Cami

BlueJay said:


> Obviously I'm just crap at responding
> Got a green one and an orange one that should fit; orange has a bite mark on the padding though oops!


Haha don't worry about it, I found one on eBay for £10.54 so for that price even if it isn't great I thought I'd give it a go


----------



## SLB

Bumping - have reviewed my Euro DC Short Harnesses. Page 48, post 476.


----------



## Cami

Finally getting around to adding my review.

Trixie Fusion Norwegian harness

TRIXIE - Dog Leads/Collars/Harnesses Nylon Fusion Fusion Norwegian Harness

Price: Varies, I found a M/L on eBay for about £10

This harness suits both our needs, it goes over the head rather than step in. The strap around the front doesn't impair his movement or ride too high that it chokes him when walking on lead. The handle at the top is great to grab onto in an emergency and doesn't get in the way when he's running around through the undergrowth.

pictures


----------



## Nataliee

Has anyone used a red dingo harness on a small dog? I've been using one for my puppy & really like it so bought one for one of the little dogs & it seems to slip to the side, will do some adjusting to see if that helps but it doesn't slip on the puppy....


----------



## icarepet

Really need a good harness for my pup but no idea what kind and where to get a good one, she pulls a bit on walks and collar isn't so good on a pulling dog :/.

any recommendation and link please, looking for a small one for a Jack.


----------



## Gemmaa

Has anyone got any recommendations for a terrier sized harness suitable for running in? He pulls *hard*, so padding might be beneficial.


----------



## icarepet

Gemmaa said:


> Has anyone got any recommendations for a terrier sized harness suitable for running in? He pulls *hard*, so padding might be beneficial.


+1 a non-pull harness please


----------



## BlueJay

Gemmaa said:


> Has anyone got any recommendations for a terrier sized harness suitable for running in? He pulls *hard*, so padding might be beneficial.


Rory has one of these 
Zero DC Euro Long Faster Harness - Inner Wolf

Come in short too
Euroshort Dog Harness (Zero DC Short Harness) for Canicross and Bikejoring


----------



## Nicki85

Gemmaa said:


> Has anyone got any recommendations for a terrier sized harness suitable for running in? He pulls *hard*, so padding might be beneficial.


Have a look on K9 Trail time they are absolutely fab to deal with and have various styles of harnesses specifically for running. I like the Zero-DC short harness for my very strong Spanner


----------



## Gemmaa

BlueJay said:


> Rory has one of these
> Zero DC Euro Long Faster Harness - Inner Wolf
> 
> Come in short too
> Euroshort Dog Harness (Zero DC Short Harness) for Canicross and Bikejoring


Thank you!  Ooh, and bright colours :drool:.


----------



## Gemmaa

icarepet said:


> +1 a non-pull harness please


A Mekuti harness or Xtra Dog do one with a front ring.


----------



## SLB

Gemmaa said:


> Has anyone got any recommendations for a terrier sized harness suitable for running in? He pulls *hard*, so padding might be beneficial.


Mini Skin by Howling dog Alaska - suited for small dogs.

The Mini Skin Harness is an ultra-light harness made out of a breathable and quick drying mesh fabric

Euro DC shorts come in very small sizes.

A high quality, adjustable dog harness from Europe for Canicross, Bikejor and Scootering

Or a Non Stop Half Harness.

Non-Stop Half Harness (Multi-sport) Shoulder Harness

I have two of the 3 I have mentioned so if you want to check out the review it's on this thread (rather than trawl back through this thread lol!) http://www.petforums.co.uk/working-and-sports-dogs/395398-cani-sport-equipment-review.html


----------



## lemmsy

Gemmaa said:


> Has anyone got any recommendations for a terrier sized harness suitable for running in? He pulls *hard*, so padding might be beneficial.


Dog Games Perfect Fit with front attachment


----------



## SLB

Can members please note that Gemma was asking for a running harness, not a non pull one..


----------



## SingingWhippet

*Harness:* Whippet harness from Kennel Magic Colour in Sweden

*Price:* €24 (approx. £18), unfortunately the seller doesn't accept PayPal and charges for doing an international bank transfer plus shipping costs nearly doubled the price

*Features:*


Made to measure
Fastens with very strong velcro so is almost infinitely adjustable
Reflective strip on the front
Wide webbing with fleece padding

*My review:*

This harness is specifically designed for sighthounds and the style seems much more popular on the continent than it is here. I can see why as it's a great shape for them and there's no danger whatsoever of their armpits getting pinched which is something that can cause problems with a lot of normally shaped harnesses. I like that it fastens with the velcro as this means that adjustments are done simply by fastening a bit looser or tighter so fitting it over jumpers or coats is very quick and simple. I did find that after a particularly vigorous rolling session the front strap could slip down a bit but it was quickly sorted and it stayed in place just fine during running and playing. Perhaps continental whippets are a bit more refined than my lot!! The one thing I wasn't terribly keen on was the lead attachment. Because of the design there is quite a bit of webbing flapping about behind where the two straps meet. It didn't seem to bother Wybie at all but aesthetically it's not very pleasing and if your dog is grubbing about in the undergrowth there's the potential for getting caught up on something. I prefer it as an on lead rather than off lead harness, I can see it coming in very handy for shows as it would be so easy to swap between this and a show lead. These harnesses do only come in black which is a little disappointing for those of us who like to colour coordinate!!


----------



## icarepet

SLB said:


> Can members please note that Gemma was asking for a running harness, not a non pull one..


Aha yeah it'd be me asking for a non pull harness, any recommendation anyone?

Edit: looking for a jack russell terrier.


----------



## SingingWhippet

*Harness:* Ruffwear Webmaster

*Price:* varies but usually around £45-£50

*Features:*


Inescapable when properly adjusted
Handle which can come in very handy
Reasonably well padded
Reflective trim
Very adjustable

*My review:*

I feel like I should really like these harnesses (and a lot of whippet owners do rave about them) but the more I use them the less of a fan I become. First the good points; they are very sturdy and well constructed and are also hugely adjustable. I like the reflective trim (although a bit more would be nice!) and the handle has definitely come in useful more than once.

The sizing is _very_ generous (which may be a good or bad point depending what size dog you have!!), in these photos Zem is wearing a 'small' and Wybie (just a hair smaller than Zem) can comfortably fit into an 'extra small'.

Although they are very adjustable I find it difficult to get an ideal fit on my whippets. The strap from the chest plate to the chest strap doesn't extend enough on the 'small' to allow enough clearance between the chest strap and the front legs. You can see on the photo of Zem moving how close the strap is to his armpit and he's only going at a gentle canter there, it becomes quite restrictive at higher speeds. The nature of the padding also means that the plastic adjustor piece has to either be right behind their legs (which then pinches them) or right up by the buckle which makes adjustments very awkward.

I have had more success with this harness on Lyssa who is a slightly lurchery mongrel with a definite tuck but not as much as a pure sighthound. It's much easier to get a decent fit on her and she seems to feel much less restricted than the whippets. The only problem I had with it on her was her getting very hot in it during summer due to the amount of coverage.

One thing that has been an issue on all the dogs is the excess pieces of strap working loose from the padding and the straps gradually loosening during very active walks. You can see this happening on the photo of Zem jumping with the ball, the straps were all tidily away at the start of the walk.

Overall I can see this harness being useful for very specific situations where the handle is necessary (very rough terrain or helping older/less able dogs) but when a handle isn't necessary I think there are better options out there at much more reasonable prices.


----------



## bella2013

BlueJay said:


> Rory has one of these
> Zero DC Euro Long Faster Harness - Inner Wolf
> 
> Come in short too
> Euroshort Dog Harness (Zero DC Short Harness) for Canicross and Bikejoring


I got the euro short harness for my jrt and I really liked it, the only problem was it sat really far back on her, more on her waist and she ran funny when she was sideways. I changed it for a non stop half harness and it firsts her great and has padding


----------



## icarepet

bella2013 said:


> I got the euro short harness for my jrt and I really liked it, the only problem was it sat really far back on her, more on her waist and she ran funny when she was sideways. I changed it for a non stop half harness and it firsts her great and has padding


 mind sharing the link please? I want to try the halti one but I don't know if its any good :/ the only plus side so far is that I can grab in the shop at any time.


----------



## SingingWhippet

*Harness:* Houdini Ultra harness from Indi-Dog

*Price:* starts at £18

*Features:*


Made to measure
Soft webbing with fleece padding
Very adjustable
Optional front lead attachment
Wide range of colours and matching leads available

*My review:*

I absolutely love this harness, as far as I'm concerned it's the perfect harness for sighthounds or escapologists.

As it's made to measure the fit is absolutely spot on but there's still plenty of scope for adjustments to fit the harness over coats or jumpers. The construction means adjustments are very quick and easy, there are no loose ends of webbing flapping about and the adjustors stay put where you leave them.

The harness is padded around the neck, shoulder and between the front legs with fleece. The webbing itself is so lovely and soft that even where it's not padded it doesn't rub. It's incredibly secure, there's no chance of even my most accomplished escapologist getting out of it. It's also very stable, even after vigorous rolling it doesn't slip or twist much and a quick shake by the dog normally puts it back exactly where it should be. It's completely unrestrictive and has minimal coverage so I'd be happy to use this in the height of summer.

It stands up to use really well and washes brilliantly, it always looks like new after a quick wash. It comes in a huge range of colours (both webbing and padding), with or without ribbons, and there are matching leads available too.

If I had to find something negative to say it would be that measuring up for this harness can be a little tricky and I buggered up the measurements for one of the harnesses I've ordered. I'd recommend having help to do the measuring and make sure you take into account things like leeway for the dog putting their head right down, etc.

I would absolutely recommend this harness to anyone with a sighthound or escapologist and anyone who wants to use a harness rather than a collar and wants that extra bit of security for their own peace of mind.


----------



## sid&kira

SingingWhippet said:


> *Harness:* Houdini Ultra harness from Indi-Dog
> 
> *Price:* starts at £18
> 
> *Features:*
> 
> 
> Made to measure
> Soft webbing with fleece padding
> Very adjustable
> Optional front lead attachment
> Wide range of colours and matching leads available
> 
> *My review:*
> 
> I absolutely love this harness, as far as I'm concerned it's the perfect harness for sighthounds or escapologists.
> 
> As it's made to measure the fit is absolutely spot on but there's still plenty of scope for adjustments to fit the harness over coats or jumpers. The construction means adjustments are very quick and easy, there are no loose ends of webbing flapping about and the adjustors stay put where you leave them.
> 
> The harness is padded around the neck, shoulder and between the front legs with fleece. The webbing itself is so lovely and soft that even where it's not padded it doesn't rub. It's incredibly secure, there's no chance of even my most accomplished escapologist getting out of it. It's also very stable, even after vigorous rolling it doesn't slip or twist much and a quick shake by the dog normally puts it back exactly where it should be. It's completely unrestrictive and has minimal coverage so I'd be happy to use this in the height of summer.
> 
> It stands up to use really well and washes brilliantly, it always looks like new after a quick wash. It comes in a huge range of colours (both webbing and padding), with or without ribbons, and there are matching leads available too.
> 
> If I had to find something negative to say it would be that measuring up for this harness can be a little tricky and I buggered up the measurements for one of the harnesses I've ordered. I'd recommend having help to do the measuring and make sure you take into account things like leeway for the dog putting their head right down, etc.
> 
> I would absolutely recommend this harness to anyone with a sighthound or escapologist and anyone who wants to use a harness rather than a collar and wants that extra bit of security for their own peace of mind.


Thanks for this!  Do you mind if i share the review and one or 2 of the pics on my facebook page please? They are brilliant pictures!


----------



## SingingWhippet

sid&kira said:


> Thanks for this!  Do you mind if i share the review and one or 2 of the pics on my facebook page please? They are brilliant pictures!


Not at all, they're brilliant harnesses :biggrin: :thumbup:


----------



## sid&kira

SingingWhippet said:


> Not at all, they're brilliant harnesses :biggrin: :thumbup:


Thanks a lot :001_wub:


----------



## Geolgrad

Nataliee said:


> Has anyone used a red dingo harness on a small dog? I've been using one for my puppy & really like it so bought one for one of the little dogs & it seems to slip to the side, will do some adjusting to see if that helps but it doesn't slip on the puppy....


I do and found the 15mm one fits better than the 12mm. The 12mm does slip round but still the best harness to fit my tiny Jack Russell who has escaped every other harness too


----------



## icarepet

So seems like perfect fit harness is better? I want to take my puppy to any of their distributor but there's none near my town -.-.


----------



## EAD

Could anyone recommend a harness for a Scottish terrier?

The one I have is like an H shape and it twists to the side and I'm wondering if a Y shape would be better?


----------



## Goldstar

EAD said:


> Could anyone recommend a harness for a Scottish terrier?
> 
> The one I have is like an H shape and it twists to the side and I'm wondering if a Y shape would be better?


The Lupine step in ones are really good. Life time guarantee on them too.

Indi dog also makes them


----------



## EAD

Thank you, will take a look at both.


----------



## icarepet

Goldstar said:


> The Lupine step in ones are really good. Life time guarantee on them too.
> 
> Indi dog also makes them


Are indi dog harnesses all non pull? :/ or perfect fit is the only non-pull harness can people recommend?


----------



## BlueJay

icarepet said:


> Are indi dog harnesses all non pull? :/ or perfect fit is the only non-pull harness can people recommend?


Indi-Dog harness, lie many others, can come with front ring attachments, which can help to reduce pulling.


----------



## LeighPing

EzyDog convert harness. Size, large with 2 x removable saddlebags and reflective labels. Over £90. So, not the cheapest out there. Although, very good so far.

The handle is like a 'fridge magnet'. It lies flat and doesn't catch on anything. It's strong, adjustable and seems comfortable for the dog to wear. Even when swimming in the video below.








Good reflection, for dark dogs, at night.


----------



## EAD

I'm liking the look of the multi coloured Haqihana harness. I just want something that doesn't twist round to the side and is comfy.


----------



## Thorne

EAD said:


> I'm liking the look of the multi coloured Haqihana harness. I just want something that doesn't twist round to the side and is comfy.


Breeze's Perfect Fit Harness is the only harness (out of half a dozen or so that I've tried!) that doesn't slip or move around on her at all. I'd definitely recommend them to anyone wanting a general purpose harness.


----------



## EAD

Hmmmm I like the look of the Perfect Fit too.

Decisions decisions.


----------



## Goldstar

EAD said:


> I'm liking the look of the multi coloured Haqihana harness. I just want something that doesn't twist round to the side and is comfy.


I have the lilac Haqihana harness for Lucky and if it's adjusted properly then it doesn't twist. 
To be honest, it is the only harness that hasn't rubbed her raw and is the only one I use on her now.


----------



## EAD

Thank you for posting a pic and good to hear it doesn't twist, hopefully wouldn't on Alfie either. 

I like that both harnesses can be put on without lifting a front leg as Alfie isn't keen on that.


----------



## Gemmaa

I've just seen this, looks a lot like the Ruffwear one, but half the price.
Akela Tracker Sport Dog Harness Padded & Reflective Red


----------



## icarepet

Has anyone tried this harness?
PetSafe Easy Walk Harness - Medium - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## Gemmaa

I went for the Mini Skin Harness in a large - The Mini Skin Harness is an ultra-light harness made out of a breathable and quick drying mesh fabric

Ordered on Friday and it turned up on Tuesday .

It's really soft and comfortable, I like that it's ventilated and there's plenty of adjustment space around the chest. 
I haven't used it properly yet, but they've been playing intense games of fetch and running around wearing it and there's no chafing and no restricted movement .

I could see it that it might rub on some dogs armpits, but we're fortunate that harnesses don't seem to affect our pooches in that way.
Also, if your dog doesn't like things going over its head then they might have an issue with it.

Overall, I'm very pleased . Might get one each and see if they'll run together without getting competitive and silly .


----------



## icarepet

Gemmaa said:


> I went for the Mini Skin Harness in a large - The Mini Skin Harness is an ultra-light harness made out of a breathable and quick drying mesh fabric
> 
> Ordered on Friday and it turned up on Tuesday .
> 
> It's really soft and comfortable, I like that it's ventilated and there's plenty of adjustment space around the chest.
> I haven't used it properly yet, but they've been playing intense games of fetch and running around wearing it and there's no chafing and no restricted movement .
> 
> I could see it that it might rub on some dogs armpits, but we're fortunate that harnesses don't seem to affect our pooches in that way.
> Also, if your dog doesn't like things going over its head then they might have an issue with it.
> 
> Overall, I'm very pleased . Might get one each and see if they'll run together without getting competitive and silly .


That harness looks so nice, but I need something that will reduce pulling from my little jrt.


----------



## Gemmaa

icarepet said:


> That harness looks so nice, but I need something that will reduce pulling from my little jrt.


I wasn't recommending it to you , you've had quite a few recommendations, and really anything where you could attach the lead to the front would do...Rogz, Lupine, Xtra dog walking harness, TTouch, Mekuti...
As she's still quite young she'll probably respond well to consistent training .


----------



## SLB

icarepet said:


> That harness looks so nice, but I need something that will reduce pulling from my little jrt.


This is a thread for reviewing harnesses 

Gemma - it looks fab! You may find it moves further back when he's pulling though - the Non Stops of ours look like they're too close when they're relaxed but when pulled on - they move back.


----------



## Gemmaa

SLB said:


> This is a thread for reviewing harnesses
> 
> Gemma - it looks fab! You may find it moves further back when he's pulling though - the Non Stops of ours look like they're too close when they're relaxed but when pulled on - they move back.


Yeah, I was thinking it'll probably back a bit  I'm so excited about it! They're going to be like two little wasps .


----------



## SLB

Gemmaa said:


> Yeah, I was thinking it'll probably back a bit  I'm so excited about it! They're going to be like two little wasps .


Meezey has her two in yellow DC shorts and she won't let me call them Team Bumble.


----------



## karmacookie

I ordered a Perfect Fit harness yesterday at about 4.00pm and it arrived this morning! and it does seem to fit perfectly 

I'm still hankering after the Haqihana harness in the multi colour option


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Goldstar said:


> I have the lilac Haqihana harness for Lucky and if it's adjusted properly then it doesn't twist.
> To be honest, it is the only harness that hasn't rubbed her raw and is the only one I use on her now.


I've got those too but unfortunately although its OK on the rottie it has rubbed the pointers - particularly Arthur so I've had to go for a fleece lined similar one.


----------



## SLB

Post #476

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/323068-harness-thread-48.html

I have decided to update my review of my Euro/Zero DC Shorts.

*Updated Review*:

So before I wasn't too keen, I was still in love with the Non Stops. However I have used them for a month, the dogs have raced in them. I adjusted them properly and they fit fantastic. The dogs run brilliantly in them!

I've recently taken up Cani-cross and so the point of attachment from the harness to me has lowered slightly, but no change in how they run. Pen is super comfortable in hers and hasn't faltered in them for a while.

Jack tested out the "escapability" yesterday when he decided to stop dead and toilet whilst me and Pen were running; It came up his back but he didn't manage to get out. However he's not one for struggling out of things too much and I did stop as soon as I could.

Another plus - the larger belly band does stop a lot of the mud getting on the dog - so they're a little cleaner. Just a little.

Overall I think I have a new favourite.


----------



## Hanwombat

Can anyone recommend me a harness that is quite good for a growing dog... so quite adjustable? Thanks


----------



## SLB

Hanwombat said:


> Can anyone recommend me a harness that is quite good for a growing dog... so quite adjustable? Thanks


I would've thought Io was fully grown by now?

I use pet shop ones until they're fully grown then get them big dog collars and harnesses.


----------



## Hanwombat

SLB said:


> I would've thought Io was fully grown by now?
> 
> I use pet shop ones until they're fully grown then get them big dog collars and harnesses.


Io has been fully grown since she was about 5 months old :lol:

Yeah I did that with Io, just thought I'd query. Might go and look at Amazon / eBay


----------



## SLB

Hanwombat said:


> Io has been fully grown since she was about 5 months old :lol:
> 
> Yeah I did that with Io, just thought I'd query. Might go and look at Amazon / eBay


I wouldn't go for anything expensive just in case your new addition doesn't get on with Io.


----------



## MontyMaude

SLB said:


> I would've thought Io was fully grown by now?
> 
> I use pet shop ones until they're fully grown then get them big dog collars and harnesses.


I used cheap mesh ones from pets at home whilst my two were growing and then I donated them to the local dogs trust.


----------



## Nataliee

Hanwombat said:


> Can anyone recommend me a harness that is quite good for a growing dog... so quite adjustable? Thanks


I've used a red dingo harness with my pup, one size lasted just over 2 months, I think it was only about £10


----------



## Geolgrad

Nataliee said:


> I've used a red dingo harness with my pup, one size lasted just over 2 months, I think it was only about £10


I'll second red dingo and they are very adjustable. Plus have a look on amazon as they often have select colours crazy cheap - just bought orange small for £3.50!! 
Amazon.co.uk: Red Dingo - Harnesses / Collars, Harnesses & Leads: Pet Supplies


----------



## Nataliee

Geolgrad said:


> I'll second red dingo and they are very adjustable. Plus have a look on amazon as they often have select colours crazy cheap - just bought orange small for £3.50!!
> Amazon.co.uk: Red Dingo - Harnesses / Collars, Harnesses & Leads: Pet Supplies


Ooo can you send me the link for the orange one please


----------



## WhippetyAmey

How 'strong' is the red dingo though? 

I need to get one for Ezra who has outgrown the two we had here... she is growing soo quickly it will need to be adjustable..


----------



## BlueJay

WhippetyAmey said:


> How 'strong' is the red dingo though?
> 
> I need to get one for Ezra who has outgrown the two we had here... she is growing soo quickly it will need to be adjustable..


Sam wore one happily before he outgrew it, Frodo still wears his. Seem plenty strong for my big dogs


----------



## WhippetyAmey

BlueJay said:


> Sam wore one happily before he outgrew it, Frodo still wears his. Seem plenty strong for my big dogs


Thanks  how is it with being able to pull out of it? Ezra likes to put her brakes on if she wants to stare at something and sometimes she is quicker than I am


----------



## BlueJay

WhippetyAmey said:


> Thanks  how is it with being able to pull out of it? Ezra likes to put her brakes on if she wants to stare at something and sometimes she is quicker than I am


Teehee!
None of mine have wiggled out, but they probably aren't mega escape proof. Longer legs make escaping more difficult anyways


----------



## WhippetyAmey

BlueJay said:


> Teehee!
> None of mine have wiggled out, but they probably aren't mega escape proof. Longer legs make escaping more difficult anyways


Hmm tis true! I will take a look - I wanted the K9 but since Lauren said Skip almost escaped it put me off!


----------



## VickynHolly

Holly has 2 red dingo harnesses, never escaped out of them, has with many other brands including the dog games harness. She is dog reactive so can go into one when wearing one, she is also strong for her size. Love red dingo.
I think I missed out on the Orange cheap red dingo harness


----------



## Canine K9

WhippetyAmey said:


> Hmm tis true! I will take a look - I wanted the K9 but since Lauren said Skip almost escaped it put me off!


I wouldn't worry too much- certain dogs are certain builds. 
Bailey can wiggle out of a normal collar in seconds (yes he tries to as he is quite nervous) but has never wiggled out his k9 and he's tried.


----------



## Lauren5159

WhippetyAmey said:


> Hmm tis true! I will take a look - I wanted the K9 but since Lauren said Skip almost escaped it put me off!


Skip isn't one for wriggling out of harnesses or trying to escape, but anytime he was on lead and walked back to me whilst wearing his Julius, it'd ride up over his shoulders. If he wanted to, he could have got out of it.

It could be his build. He's deep chested, I suppose. It was sturdy, very sturdy. But I still maintain that it isn't the best for dogs who like to escape their harnesses. I could take it off Skip by pulling it over his head without undoing any of the straps :/


----------



## Hanwombat

The dingos are nice. I saw activehound have a harness sale! Was tempted to get Io a new harness, but then do I really need one??


----------



## BlueJay

Hanwombat said:


> The dingos are nice. I saw activehound have a harness sale! Was tempted to get Io a new harness, but then do I really need one??


Yes.
Always.


----------



## WhippetyAmey

Lauren5159 said:


> Skip isn't one for wriggling out of harnesses or trying to escape, but anytime he was on lead and walked back to me whilst wearing his Julius, it'd ride up over his shoulders. If he wanted to, he could have got out of it.
> 
> It could be his build. He's deep chested, I suppose. It was sturdy, very sturdy. But I still maintain that it isn't the best for dogs who like to escape their harnesses. I could take it off Skip by pulling it over his head without undoing any of the straps :/


That's the thing I know what she's like and if she doesn't want to move she puts breaks on and if she's seen something she can't get to she has tried to wriggle out of her old one and her collar so it's not worth it.

Going to Essex next weekend so may just wait until then to go to a petshop and find one


----------



## Hanwombat

BlueJay said:


> Yes.
> Always.


You might be right  and it comes in Orange!!!


----------



## Geolgrad

*Red Dingo Harness Review*

I've been using the red dingo harnesses on my two jack russells for the last 6 months and thought it was time I reviewed them. 
I had seen them around previously and after seeing BlueJay's photos of how well they stand up to everyday wear and tear I thought time to try time out. Luck would have it that Amazon have started putting select colours and sizes at a serverly reduced so I snapped up an extra small in lime green for £4!

Hera is a tiny jack russell, oddly shaped with a low breast bone which causes her to choke when pulling in a harness. She is also an escape artisit and will back out of a harness should she not want to go with you . So all in all perfect tester. 
One the best things about this harness is that they are very adjustable and can be altered at the neck, round the tummy and chest! It took us a few tries to get it right but once we did its perfect - no choking and no escaping! (yes she did try, twice).
My only slight niggle is the XS harness is made with only 12mm webbing which leads the buckles to be quite small and thus a bit fiddly with cold fingers, but they buckles are strong enough to deal with her lunging for a goose (all 4.5kg of her ).
We have also tried the small size, which comes with 15mm webbing and larger buckles - much easier, so much so I've just bought Hera one and will be altering it to fit - on my slightly larger Jack Russell. 
We've used them all through the winter, been swimming in the sea and muddy ponds with no problem. Washed them in the washing machine mulitple times and always come out great. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Goldstar

Hanwombat said:


> You might be right  and it comes in Orange!!!


Get it


----------



## Hanlou

I liked Whispers Red Dingo harness but the clip snapped in half the other day - I wasn't being rough with it either.  

May get another one as I liked the fit but have to admit I was disappointed!

PS - I wouldn't trust Teddy in any nylon harness as he's a total Houdini in them. Every dog is different. I only trust his Perfect Fit harness unless he's wearing his coat - he has a Julius K9 harness that goes over his coat and its fine but I wouldnt trust a K9 harness without his coat!


----------



## knuckingfuts

Hi all. I'm back looking for a car harness. We previously had Max in the boot with a dog guard but now the summer is here, we have had a few trips with my FIL and his dog. His dog has to go in the boot or he cries. I have had to loop the seat belt through Max's Indi-dog Neo harness to keep him from jumping in the front but this is clearly not a suitable long term solution.

Has anyone had any experience with the Ruff Rider Roadie? My concern is around having to return it if it doesn't work for us, as its from America.
The other option is the SleepyPod Utility but for long trips, he needs to be able to lie down. I don't think this harness will allow a large dog to lie down across the seat.

Your thoughts and experiences would be gratefully received.


----------



## SDPetcare

I have had a Roadie for my dog but she could escape it. I now have a Ruffwear Load Up harness. (only came out March this year, has been crash tested)
I have some old stock of the Roadies in my clearance stock if you want to try one, i think i have all sizes, pm me if you want to try one (will be looking at around £20)
Jessy


----------



## knuckingfuts

That Ruffwear one looks good - do you have a link to the crash test?
I was concerned about the Roadie's tether being too long but that one looks much better.


----------



## Lexiedhb

WhippetyAmey said:


> That's the thing I know what she's like and if she doesn't want to move she puts breaks on and if she's seen something she can't get to she has tried to wriggle out of her old one and her collar so it's not worth it.
> 
> Going to Essex next weekend so may just wait until then to go to a petshop and find one


Dexter has had FULL ON MELT DOWNS in his K9 - going ballistic, being dragged away, leaping jumping, reacting - he has never once gotten out of it. I couldnt pull it over his head without undoing the belly strap. I do think the K9's fit larger and more square dogs better than slighter ones tho.


----------



## knuckingfuts

I've ordered a Sleepypod Clickit Sport Safety Harness from Amazon USA. Ordering it from them directly would have been $50 shipping, plus unknown mount of import fees! 
I don't know why I didn't see these back when I was looking - I think I though the sport one wasn't a car harness due to the name. The crash test vids look good, and hopefully he can lie down on the back seat, which he couldn't do with the Utility one.
I've had difficulty sourcing both this one, the utility and the Load Up. I need to be able to return it easily as I'm not sure if it will suit us. Having to buy from America is a pain!


----------



## SurfCFC

I'm looking for a decent, nicely fitted front-clip harness for Cooper's pulling. It's getting better but we have this pathetic strappy harness which looks so uncomfortable on him and we want something more sturdy and comfortable but with a front-ring attachment.

Looking through your posts I notice a few of you have the Ruffwear Front Range Harness - are they good? They look so comfortable and sturdy and have the front-ring attachment so they tick my boxes! At £30 I want to see what others think before buying - I've read a few reviews and they do seem decent.

We've tried the Mekuti and didn't get on with it for whatever reason. Don't really want a harness that is just straps, if that makes sense, and like the padding on these ones. Thanks in advance


----------



## Muttly

Lexiedhb said:


> Dexter has had FULL ON MELT DOWNS in his K9 - going ballistic, being dragged away, leaping jumping, reacting - he has never once gotten out of it. I couldnt pull it over his head without undoing the belly strap. I do think the K9's fit larger and more square dogs better than slighter ones tho.


So has Muttly and he hasn't got out of it either.


----------



## Lexiedhb

Sooooo I have just bought Dexter the IDC Belt harness in black size 2 off a German seller on ebay for £22.56 delivered
http://www.julius-k9.co.uk/idc-beltharness

I love it (again I believe they fit the squarer dog better than those of a slight frame)
Its a one clip fit
less body coverage than the standard K9 so good for the summer
quick drying - good for bog monsters
Sturdy - he's unlikely to EVER need another
That - get the eff out of there handle still features

Very nice indeed.

I think however they do need to go through the washing machine a few times prior to wear as that nylon/ webbing is blumming tough.


----------



## Mesotes

Wow, what a thread, fascinating! Thank you everyone who has written reviews they were all very interesting. I don't have time now, but I would love to add a review or two of harnesses I have used. 

To those that have several harnesses for general usage, do you tend to rotate them all or do you (your dog/s) have a favorite that you use all the time?


----------



## Geolgrad

Mesotes said:


> Wow, what a thread, fascinating! Thank you everyone who has written reviews they were all very interesting. I don't have time now, but I would love to add a review or two of harnesses I have used.
> 
> To those that have several harnesses for general usage, do you tend to rotate them all or do you (your dog/s) have a favorite that you use all the time?


I tend to rotate to avoid stinkyness  but usually change depending on what we're doing - running, hiking, general walking etc


----------



## Lauren5159

Ooh, I haven't written a review in a while 

Skip has two new harnesses. The Zero DC short and a SASS tracking harness.

I'll start with the SASS as you don't see many of them on smaller dogs  I even Google it and didn't find ONE pic of a smaller dog in a SASS harness. Lots of people don't even know SASS cater for smaller dogs 

Well, they do indeed.

I ordered this as Skip seems to be able to choke himself in any harness, to the point of gagging and spluttering. 
Measuring is easy. Two measurements, shoulder to breastbone and girth. Super easy. You also have to fill out a form which states which breed you have, age and weight etc. I actually got a lovely call from Ali at SASS asking if I was okay with the smaller buckle (because Skip's small, it's still solid brass but has a stainless steel needle thing.

First off, it's very snug and very comfy looking. I opted for fleece lined neck and chest straps for extra comfort. 
And I went for black because Skip has quite a few collars and black matches everything 

It only took a week to be made and arrive and it's fabulous! It feels so sturdy and as soon as I tried it on him, I could tell that it got his seal of approval. He's usually quite touchy when it comes to putting his head in to harnesses but he doesn't bother with this one at all. It slips over his head, one leg gets pulled through and it buckles up on his left side. 
The fittings are great and he can really move in it. Not to mention, he doesn't choke himself to the point of almost throwing up when wearing it, which is a huge bonus! 
At first, I thought it may sit a bit too close to his armpits but over the week we've had it, I've realised it doesn't sit as close as I originally thought and it causes him no discomfort whatsoever 

All in all, I LOVE it! It's by far the best harness we've bought to date and it was one of the cheapest! 
Skip really loves it too and he hates harnesses!

I would highly recommend it. 10/10 SASS!


----------



## Mesotes

The SASS harness looks perfect on your little guy. I love the colour and the fleece looks so soft and comfy.


----------



## Mesotes

Geolgrad said:


> I tend to rotate to avoid stinkyness  but usually change depending on what we're doing - running, hiking, general walking etc


Oscar only has one usable harness at the moment (the old ones are outgrown), but I am trying to make a decision on his next one, and I could see myself rotating, even though we don't do much more than walk.


----------



## Mesotes

This is one for the US-based members: the Balanced Harness. It comes in two versions: the regular version that goes over the head and one with a neck clip for dogs who do not like having things put over their heads. Price $36 to $37.49.

This harness was designed by a TT practitioner and is totally adjustable on every strap and has lead attachments in both the front and back. The model is Scout, my daughter's 6-year-old pitty/pointer mix who wears his harness all the time and spends a lot of time hiking in the woods.

She loves the fit. His previous harness bought from a large pet store would rub him raw between the legs (he really shouldn't have been wearing it all the time  but that is her choice), and the fit on the Balanced Harness is so much better and allows the harness girth strap to sit a few inches behind his armpits.

As Scout's harness gets lots of hard use (rough play and wooded walks), my daughter isn't sure how well it will hold up and is considering getting it copied in leather, her SO's Dad would be able to do that.

She only uses the back ring because Scout is a little gentleman on the leash, but the harness is designed for a double ended lead. The harness only comes in black with a choice of many colours for the back strap. You can have a different coloured harness made by special order if you want something more interesting.

So here he is, Scout looking sharp in his new harness....










And here he is playing with his favourite toy. Scout lives in a tiny mountain town in Colorado.


----------



## Nataliee

Has anyone tried the El pero/k9 crew harnesses? Been looking at them as I like the rainbow design but the harnesses look quite bulky & he'll be wearing it for training so don't want him to get too warm


----------



## lullabydream

Nataliee said:


> Has anyone tried the El pero/k9 crew harnesses? Been looking at them as I like the rainbow design but the harnesses look quite bulky & he'll be wearing it for training so don't want him to get too warm


Pogo swore by El pero if you are in touch with her!...not sure what type though!.......and you probably knew that!


----------



## Leanne77

Further to my thread the other day about harnesses, I bought Jessie the Wolter Professional Harness. It was supposed to be £29 but I bought it in the clearance section for £12, I have to say I dont think it's worth £29 as it looks quite cheap and just some generic harness that you would buy from your local pet shop. When it arrived I was fairly disappointed with it but maybe thats because i'm used to things like Hooner harnesses that are a bit bulkier and have a bit more going on.

Still, it seems to fit clear of her armpits and as she is a petite little dog the simplicity of the harness doesnt dwarf her. I suspect I shall still be on the look out for something else as this one doesnt quite float my boat!


----------



## Lauren5159

Oooh, I forgot about this thread!

I have a few new harnesses to review 

First up, I got Skip a Zero DC Short last year for running and general use.

Looks like this (top view):










Front view:










Price: From £37
Skip's size: SL

Overall, it's a great harness! Very light, very easy to clean, very reflective and easy to put on. Comes in a range of cool colours too 
It's designed so that the girth strap sits on or behind the dog's last rib, so for those worried about armpit rubbing when running with a dog -these are great!
However, Skip only got use of it a couple of times as it slips up his neck when running and causes him to cough and wheeze. They're not made to measure and from what I've read, the wheezing is quite common in a DC Short. Larger dogs seem to have less of a problem.
So this one now lives with @SLB

*******************

Next up is another running harness. The ManMat Soft Universal Harness.

Price: £28.60
Size: Skip's a XXSmall and there's only one size smaller than that.

The only ManMat harness available for dogs the same size as Skip or a little smaller.
This soft universal harness was developed from the experience of using the Long Distance harness during the Iditarod and Yukon Quest dog sled races. This harness was developed for more sensitive dogs. Padding extends on the neck and on the
chest, made out of non-soaking foam also covering the chest ring, to eliminate contact between metal and dog hair.

It's again, a very good harness and it really limits Skip's wheezing whilst running on a line. It's not as light as the DC Short, but that's because of the padding.
I really like it! Mainly because I have slight OCD and now my running belt, line, the harness and collar are all ManMat and match 

That being said! It's a little faffy at first. Although the harness is adjustable around the girth, they don't use tri-glides so when adjusted, you're left with a dangling bit of webbing which, in Skip's case, I had to cut and it's still quite long so I'll need to cut it again.
It doesn't bother him at all, I just think from a design POV, it's quite sloppy.

Here's what it looks like:



















And whilst running on the line:









******************************

Okay, last but not least!
Skip got a summer SASS harness  I know we've reviewed the SASS before but this one is slightly different. Not only is it a different colour! But it has no padding and I asked for a front attachment 

This time, I measured slightly different, so that there was more of a gap between his armpit and the girth strap. His other SASS harness doesn't rub at all, but I like to see a decent gap 

It's made to measure and very underpriced, if you ask me.

Price: this one was about £14! So cheap!

As always, it's brilliant. Can't fault it.
Sturdy, pretty, beautifully made and fits like a glove. Super quick delivery considering it's made to measure. I ordered on the Monday and it arrived Friday morning!

Honestly, for everyday harnesses, I can't see past SASS 

Some pictures:










From the top, so you can really see how far from his armpits it sits:










And the front attachment I got added. Cost £1 extra:










Haha, well done if you read all of that!


----------



## kare

Lauren5159 said:


> Oooh, I forgot about this thread!
> 
> I have a few new harnesses to review
> 
> First up, I got Skip a Zero DC Short last year for running and general use.
> 
> Looks like this (top view):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price: From £37
> Skip's size: SL
> 
> Overall, it's a great harness! Very light, very easy to clean, very reflective and easy to put on. Comes in a range of cool colours too
> It's designed so that the girth strap sits on or behind the dog's last rib, so for those worried about armpit rubbing when running with a dog -these are great!
> However, Skip only got use of it a couple of times as it slips up his neck when running and causes him to cough and wheeze. They're not made to measure and from what I've read, the wheezing is quite common in a DC Short. Larger dogs seem to have less of a problem.
> So this one now lives with @SLB
> 
> *******************
> 
> Next up is another running harness. The ManMat Soft Universal Harness.
> 
> Price: £28.60
> Size: Skip's a XXSmall and there's only one size smaller than that.
> 
> The only ManMat harness available for dogs the same size as Skip or a little smaller.
> This soft universal harness was developed from the experience of using the Long Distance harness during the Iditarod and Yukon Quest dog sled races. This harness was developed for more sensitive dogs. Padding extends on the neck and on the
> chest, made out of non-soaking foam also covering the chest ring, to eliminate contact between metal and dog hair.
> 
> It's again, a very good harness and it really limits Skip's wheezing whilst running on a line. It's not as light as the DC Short, but that's because of the padding.
> I really like it! Mainly because I have slight OCD and now my running belt, line, the harness and collar are all ManMat and match
> 
> That being said! It's a little faffy at first. Although the harness is adjustable around the girth, they don't use tri-glides so when adjusted, you're left with a dangling bit of webbing which, in Skip's case, I had to cut and it's still quite long so I'll need to cut it again.
> It doesn't bother him at all, I just think from a design POV, it's quite sloppy.
> 
> Here's what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whilst running on the line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ******************************
> 
> Okay, last but not least!
> Skip got a summer SASS harness  I know we've reviewed the SASS before but this one is slightly different. Not only is it a different colour! But it has no padding and I asked for a front attachment
> 
> This time, I measured slightly different, so that there was more of a gap between his armpit and the girth strap. His other SASS harness doesn't rub at all, but I like to see a decent gap
> 
> It's made to measure and very underpriced, if you ask me.
> 
> Price: this one was about £14! So cheap!
> 
> As always, it's brilliant. Can't fault it.
> Sturdy, pretty, beautifully made and fits like a glove. Super quick delivery considering it's made to measure. I ordered on the Monday and it arrived Friday morning!
> 
> Honestly, for everyday harnesses, I can't see past SASS
> 
> Some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the top, so you can really see how far from his armpits it sits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the front attachment I got added. Cost £1 extra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, well done if you read all of that!


I just looked. How do you get them to add a front ring? I cant find the option


----------



## Lauren5159

kare said:


> I just looked. How do you get them to add a front ring? I cant find the option


There isn't an option on the website unfortunately. I messaged them via Facebook asking if it can be done. I was told to order as normal, but put in the info box or get back to them after I placed my order. They then invoiced me separately for the extra £1.


----------



## Leanne77

I think I'm taken with the DC Short now I've seen they come in a range of colours.


----------



## Lauren5159

Leanne77 said:


> I think I'm taken with the DC Short now I've seen they come in a range of colours.


They're really great! I was gutted when it didn't suit Skip and caused him to wheeze  But as a few of you know, that just seems to be him lol. Not one harness we've had has eradicated the issue completely, some just lessen it.


----------



## Leanne77

I was gutted to be selling Jessie's Hooner harness but if it doesnt fit, might as well sell it and buy something else. Just about to head off to SLB's for a fitting as she has a few sizes for us to try.

I thought they only came in black and was a bit meh about them but they have camo and purple! Thats Flynn and Jessie sorted!


----------



## StormyThai

I've just noticed your buckles on the sass are upside down @Lauren5159 (or mine is, either way lol), I wonder if there is a reason for that?


----------



## Lauren5159

StormyThai said:


> I've just noticed your buckles on the sass are upside down @Lauren5159 (or mine is, either way lol), I wonder if there is a reason for that?


Really? 

Both Skip's harnesses have the buckle on the same way... I'm so confused now lol! Do you have a pic of Thai's?


----------



## StormyThai

Ignore everything I have just said...after looking at the pics it is exactly the same 


I must of had a "blonde" moment this morning


----------



## Lauren5159

StormyThai said:


> Ignore everything I have just said...after looking at the pics it is exactly the same
> 
> 
> I must of had a "blonde" moment this morning


Haha! Thank god for that! I was so confused. Admittedly, that doesn't take much these days


----------



## Lauren5159

Although! I have noticed that his other harness has five holes and his new one has three... What's that all about?


----------



## StormyThai

I have no idea how I thought mine actually buckled up if it was the other way around...I really should think before I post sometimes haha


----------



## StormyThai

Yeah I did notice the one with three, I thought maybe because it was a dinky one, but perhaps not if your other has 5 lol


----------



## Lauren5159

StormyThai said:


> Yeah I did notice the one with three, I thought maybe because it was a dinky one, but perhaps not if your other has 5 lol


That's what I thought. Then I looked at his other one and there's five on there... Strange!


----------



## AllthingsRodent

Ordering Barney a ruffwear front range harness on Wednesday when I get paid can't wait as I don't like his current cheap one at all! and have heard and read good reviews about it


----------



## icklemunch

AllthingsRodent said:


> Ordering Barney a ruffwear front range harness on Wednesday when I get paid can't wait as I don't like his current cheap one at all! and have heard and read good reviews about it


I personally love...so much so Murphy has one in Blue, Grey and Orange. Murphs always looks so comfy.

Hope you and Barney approve


----------



## AllthingsRodent

icklemunch said:


> I personally love...so much so Murphy has one in Blue, Grey and Orange. Murphs always looks so comfy.
> 
> Hope you and Barney approve


We are going for the blue . Always nice to hear more positive experiences especially from someone who uses it . The thing that draws me to it is the padding as the current one I noticed as rubbed around his armpits and also how simple it so to actually get it on .

I shall post pictures when it arrives and to say if Barney approves!


----------



## icklemunch

AllthingsRodent said:


> We are going for the blue . Always nice to hear more positive experiences especially from someone who uses it . The thing that draws me to it is the padding as the current one I noticed as rubbed around his armpits and also how simple it so to actually get it on .
> 
> I shall post pictures when it arrives and to say if Barney approves!


Snap. Though i got this one too from Amazon and it is just as good and more reflective and cheaper too. Both wash well. Think i would actually say the one from amazon has a slight edge, just fits him better and the bonus is cheaper! http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01...dpPl=1&dpID=51abl01OKcL&ref=plSrch&th=1&psc=1


----------



## AllthingsRodent

icklemunch said:


> Snap. Though i got this one too from Amazon and it is just as good and more reflective and cheaper too. Both wash well. Think i would actually say the one from amazon has a slight edge, just fits him better and the bonus is cheaper!


oh don't id want both now , as I have always like the thought of him having at least one spare but have to be good and stick to just one! (until I get rich) .


----------



## icklemunch

AllthingsRodent said:


> oh don't id want both now , as I have always like the thought of him having at least one spare but have to be good and stick to just one! (until I get rich) .


Haha. I am far from rich but have a rather bad harness habit . Just spent 3 weeks debating over a summer walking jacket for £15, yet buy him stuff for fun


----------



## AllthingsRodent

icklemunch said:


> Haha. I am far from rich but have a rather bad harness habit . Just spent 3 weeks debating over a summer walking jacket for £15, yet buy him stuff for fun


Am the same literally as soon as I get money as a present my parents are like no pet stuff lol


----------



## spots

Lauren5159 said:


> Okay, last but not least!
> Skip got a summer SASS harness  I know we've reviewed the SASS before but this one is slightly different. Not only is it a different colour! But it has no padding and I asked for a front attachment
> 
> This time, I measured slightly different, so that there was more of a gap between his armpit and the girth strap. His other SASS harness doesn't rub at all, but I like to see a decent gap
> 
> It's made to measure and very underpriced, if you ask me.
> 
> Price: this one was about £14! So cheap!
> 
> As always, it's brilliant. Can't fault it.
> Sturdy, pretty, beautifully made and fits like a glove. Super quick delivery considering it's made to measure. I ordered on the Monday and it arrived Friday morning!
> 
> Honestly, for everyday harnesses, I can't see past SASS
> 
> Some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the top, so you can really see how far from his armpits it sits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the front attachment I got added. Cost £1 extra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, well done if you read all of that!


Hiya - I noticed you have both a padded and non-padded SASS harness and wondered if I could ask your opinion on something?

...I have a padded SASS harness for my big-short haired dog who needs the padding. I love and love that it doesn't slide around like a lot of similar harnesses.
I'm thinking of getting some for the terrier boys also but they don't need padding - do you find the non-padded one still stays in place well?


----------



## Lauren5159

spots said:


> Hiya - I noticed you have both a padded and non-padded SASS harness and wondered if I could ask your opinion on something?
> 
> ...I have a padded SASS harness for my big-short haired dog who needs the padding. I love and love that it doesn't slide around like a lot of similar harnesses.
> I'm thinking of getting some for the terrier boys also but they don't need padding - do you find the non-padded one still stays in place well?


It stays in place really well  I buckle it a bit looser on Skip so slides around a little when I do but not enough to hinder it. When I buckle it up properly (not loose), it doesn't slide at all


----------



## spots

Lauren5159 said:


> It stays in place really well  I buckle it a bit looser on Skip so slides around a little when I do but not enough to hinder it. When I buckle it up properly (not loose), it doesn't slide at all


Perfect  
Thank you - you've put my mind at rest.


----------



## Dogloverlou

So, just bumping up to ask whether anyone has/or has tried the Akela tracker dog harness? http://www.wholeprey.com/akela-dog-...-sport-dog-harness-padded-reflective-red.html

I'm really tempted by the price and I like the look, but the fact they've added it's not suitable for strong breeds puts me off as Cash can be very strong at times ( even though I'd only be using the harness for tracking ( which we are yet to start )/training


----------



## LouLatch

Dogloverlou said:


> So, just bumping up to ask whether anyone has/or has tried the Akela tracker dog harness? http://www.wholeprey.com/akela-dog-...-sport-dog-harness-padded-reflective-red.html
> 
> I'm really tempted by the price and I like the look, but the fact they've added it's not suitable for strong breeds puts me off as Cash can be very strong at times ( even though I'd only be using the harness for tracking ( which we are yet to start )/training


I came across this harness yesterday and was thinking of getting one for Mitzie. I'm also concerned about the fact they state it's lightweight and not for strong dogs. I'd be interested to know others thoughts too.


----------



## Magyarmum

It looks quite complicated to put on with all those straps and buckles! I don't think I'd consider it for Georgina who although she's not a large dog is extremely strong for her size. I'm very happy with the Julius K9 especially since I added the Y strap as she likes wearing the harness and it fits her extremely well. I also like the fact it has a sturdy handle on the back which I can hold onto whilst she hauls me up hills!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Bumping this up as I'm searching for a new harness for Jasper and i'm thinking of either an Indi-dog Neo or the Vari fit.. anyone have these? I'm leaning more towards the Neo as it reminds me of the Julius K9 which I used to love for Jasper until he decided back rings were great for pulling on, except this one has a front ring too so it seems perfect for him. I talked to indi dog and she recommended the Vari-fit but I'm a little worried it's going to twist when on the front ring, all the other Y front harnesses i've tried have always twisted around his front legs (he has quite narrow shoulders but a deep chest). Any help?


----------



## Tillystar

PawsOnMe said:


> Bumping this up as I'm searching for a new harness for Jasper and i'm thinking of either an Indi-dog Neo or the Vari fit.. anyone have these? I'm leaning more towards the Neo as it reminds me of the Julius K9 which I used to love for Jasper until he decided back rings were great for pulling on, except this one has a front ring too so it seems perfect for him. I talked to indi dog and she recommended the Vari-fit but I'm a little worried it's going to twist when on the front ring, all the other Y front harnesses i've tried have always twisted around his front legs (he has quite narrow shoulders but a deep chest). Any help?


I have the Neo harness for Tilly I love it althou she doesn't pull unless she sees a cat :Hilarious


----------



## PawsOnMe

Tillystar said:


> I have the Neo harness for Tilly I love it althou she doesn't pull unless she sees a cat :Hilarious


Thank you for the reply  I like the Neo style the best, Is the front strap adjustable?


----------



## Tillystar

PawsOnMe said:


> Thank you for the reply  I like the Neo style the best, Is the front strap adjustable?


No just the girth one but I'm sure if needed indi dog could make it adjustable.


----------

